# What Other Interests or Collections Do You Have?



## JoT

Do people who collect watches also collect other things?

My only other collection is books, maps and memorabilia of South African Witwatersrand gold mining 1886 - 1899! Beat that for obscurity!


----------



## Andy

Went through a phase of collecting die cast model vehicles some years ago.

They are all up in my attic now.

I have dozens and dozens.

I had a special interest in Three Wheelers.

How sad is that.


----------



## Fred

Hi jot, i can't beat that for obscurity, but i collect motoring/garage memrobilia, the old enamel sign's, oil bottles, tins, any thing really to do with the Oil and Petrol companys, i have them plasterd all over my small garage, fag lighters,a few watch's, pump sign's and nozzles, the funny thing is that what i collect is what used to be thrown away, and now i am buying it back, funny old world. cheers fred.


----------



## Roy

I collect receipts for ladies shoes every time the wife goes shopping. :laugh:


----------



## pauluspaolo

Hi JoT.

Good question! I collect books too .... loads of 'em!

There's a particular fantasy author I like called Karl Edward Wagner (sadly dead now), he used to write about the exploits of an immortal hero (as cursed by the Gods no less!) called Kane. I suppose in a similar vein to Conan, however the character Kane is not a nice person at all, very ruthless and looks out for number one, woe betide anyone who gets in his way! Which to my mind makes him all the more interesting! I've got as many of his books as I can find and have a couple of first editions too.

I've got loads of Robert E. Howard books too, he was the writer who developed the character of Conan the barbarian back in the 1930's. He wrote loads of stuff but committed suicide in his 30's. They're a good read but not particularly demanding (pulp fiction) and are a left over from my teenage years. I don't read them at all now but I don't think I'll ever get rid of them.... too many memories!

Got the Edgar Rice Burroughs Tarzan books too .... another good read but how do you teach yourself to read when the only language you've ever heard is that of apes?? I enjoyed the books but just couldn't get my head round that bit!

My other collection is of books featuring the work of fantasy artists (there's a theme developing here isn't there?). I have books by Chris Achilleos, Michael Whelan, Jim Burns, Boris Vallejo, Roger Dean, Syd Mead (who's not really fantasy but a great artist) and Rodney Matthews amongst others. Nothing by Frank Frazetta though .... which I've only just realised!

I could go on but I'll spare you, I can't get enough of books!!!

My Dad used to collect maps and used to spend ages examining them on the kitchen table much to the annoyance of my Mum!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JoT

I blame the internet;I have tracked down, all over the world, every book written on the Witwatersrand. There is only one I havent bought, the dealer has had it for sale now for three years, nobody wants it but me, but he wont drop the price.

Havent come across three wheel die cast models though! I like Fred's signs, if I didnt live in a bloody flat in bloody London and I had a garage it is something I wouldnt mind collecting.


----------



## Sargon

Paul - This Kane charicter sounds a lot like the Elrick of Melnebone series by Michael Moorcock (all of that spelling may be wrong). You might want to check that out. I don't conciously collect books, but I have thousands. I've got all the Conan books too, great reads. Check out the movie "The Whole Wide World" when you get a chance. It's kind of a bio pic about Robert E. Howard with Vincent D'Onofrio as Howard.

Besides Stamps and Coins as a kid I really don't collect anything.


----------



## Stan

I have a small collection of East German Praktica bayonet mount cameras and lense. Some are becomming quite sought after now.

Why collect these? Because no one else wanted them then and thought they were a joke. Now, some people would love my 50mm f1.4, 80mm f1.8 and the 55mm macro lens hoto:

But they should have thought of that before :laugh:


----------



## MarkF

Sorry, no weird collecting habits but my neighbour has massive collection of pot golliwogs in his front window (remember them, I think you had to send off umpteen jam jar labels to get one little pot golliwog) deliberately designed to annoy passersby

He has court orders from the council requesting their removal but this has only served to increase the amount displayed in his window


----------



## pauluspaolo

Hi Sargon

Thanks for the info regarding the Robert E. Howard film, I hadn't heard of it, but shall make the effort to seek it out.

Elric of Melnibone is another fantasy character I liked as a teenager. I blame my Dad who read me The Hobbit and Lord Of The Rings as bedtime stories (obviously for many years!). I seem to remember that Michael Moorcock had loads of heroes ..... Corum and Count Brass were a couple of others I think. If you've never read any Kane stories then I think they're well worth trying. I love them. Wagner wrote three Kane novels which have just been released in one volume, this is what I'm reading at the moment. The other Kane stories that I know of are all short stories, very well written and very imaginative.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Andy Mac

Stan,

I like all the earlier Praktica stuff.

My first SLR was Practica Super TL, which was introduced in 1968, a full 10 years before the B200 that you are collecting.

I still have some prints from it, as a manual camera with TTL match needle it was great to learn about photography with.

I was so into photography that I worked in a camera shop for 2 years when I left school.

This was around the time that the Cannon AE1 set the world alight with the first AE program. And the Contax RTS was introduced, the smoothness and quality of which I will never forget. Also the OM2 was introduced but I never felt happy with Olympus. I moved on from Practica to Nikon and 20 years on am still a Nikon man.

This should be in the Photo forum I expect..... maybe we can continue it there?


----------



## Stan

Andy,

Sounds good to me


----------



## Roger

Me? I also collect ships and aircraft clocks. Latterly speeding tickets


----------



## MIKE

Hi Stan,

The wife's uncle takes the most fantastic natural history pictures, from small insects and flowers with macro lenses, working with a few mm's of depth of field, to birds in flight using telephoto's up to 600mm, all on old Praktrica equipment. Indeed he has never got on with a modern "auto everything" and uses his Praktrica with manual settings every time when he go's on a shoot.

His pictures are that good he gets asked to do slide presentations. Go's to show it's not the camera, but the person behind the veiwfinder.

I will not tell you what he thinks to these "new fangled" digital cameras hoto:

MIKE..


----------



## Stan

Hello Mike,

I reckon your wife's uncle has found something that works for him and he's sticking to it. Sensible man :wink:

A camera, like other things, is just a tool to do a job. It's not jewellery although some might disagree.

This man seems like he's well sorted out :wink:

Cheers.


----------



## Mrcrowley

I got watches, cds & gadgets. I lead a simple life.

I also collect physical ailments, but thats different.


----------



## Stan

Paul,

Sorry 'bout that.  But at least you have your watches (and us)  . Not to mention your Amiga emulator :biggrin:

He He :wink:


----------



## 036

Good thread!

I can't compete with JoT! Sounds like a specialist subject on Mastermind!

I used to collect older Campagnolo derailleurs and other components. Also used to collect anything to do with an Irish band called Thin Lizzy.

Since moving to London I am a bit limited, can't wait to live somewhere where I can store things.


----------



## Stan

Thin Lizzy! That takes me back, dude. :yes:

Saw 'em many years ago, live. That's very cool :yes:


----------



## Griff

I love maps and reference books

I also collect knives of special interest/design


----------



## JoT

There is a common thread here, many of us seem to collect other things. So is the interest in watches in part due to a general interest in collecting? Maybe we are all just barking!


----------



## traveller

Nice to see someone else is into golliwogs. Unfortunately Robertsons now no longer have the tokens on the jars. I was even a member of the golly club :biggrin:


----------



## ericp

I collect all sorts of stuff..

Lots Ferrari (racing) related items, I have some pretty rare autographs of drivers, including Tazio Nuvolari.

I have quite a bit of Apollo related "stuff" , again some of it quite rare.

I also like to collect first edition books signed by the author, one of my favourites of this collection being a Dennis Wheatly signed first edition.


----------



## Andy

Some pretty Manly pursuits there Eric.


----------



## Fred

ericp, among my garage stuff i have a couple of plates that you used to see on the front of the car's in the Monty Carlo Rally, the ones usually on the front of the car with the rally name and a number, the one from the Monty is [i think] a French Press plate from around 1972. i got it from under a stall at an Antique fair only cost a couple of quid when i turned it over it has Fangio written in ink/felt tip on the back, dont know if it's authentic or not,must have come out of some one's collection, the other ones the Mobil economy run, remember them. fred.


----------



## JoT

I have asked this before about eight months ago, but as the membership of the forum (with a few exceptions) has changed in this time I will pose the question again.

What else do you collect?

I collect books, maps and prints that concern personalities and mines of the Witwatersrand goldfield, South Africa between 1886 and 1900. My prize pieces are a signed letter by Cecil John Rhodes and the first map of the Witwatersrand published in 1887. There is now only one book I haven't got.

I also have a collection of rocks and ores from all the mines I have ever visited or been involved with most of which are neatly wrapped in paper and never see the light of day.


----------



## Guest

Antiques and Art Deco, early US space stuff, Mercury. Gemini and Apollo.

Wife collects Moorcroft.


----------



## Fred

Yes i have picked up on or two things at the Antique fairs just love the Art Deco stuff and the Arts and Crafts furniture thats a bit expensive though. i do collect as i said before Motoring Memrobilia, i have my garage full of old tin and enamel signs, oil bottles and cans, fag lighters, absolutly any thing to do with the old oil and petrol company's, fred.


----------



## MIKE

Hi,

It dosen't hurt to pose the same questions again as the membership has seemed to changed.

I have a collection of scale(mostly 1-43 with a few larger ones) dicast models of racing cars, mainly classic ones from the 60's and 70's. The highlight being about 10 Le Mans type Ferrari sports cars which look rather good lined up in their red livery.

I quite like the dicast areoplanes you can get, but only have so much spare cash, so I only collect watches at the moment.

MIKE..


----------



## AlexR

Nothing else at the moment.I used to collect WW2 militaria,and Japanese swords.


----------



## Mrcrowley

Bills & credit card receipts


----------



## sssammm

DONT LAFF

LAWNMOWERS!


----------



## raketakat

I collect nothing but watches now.......it's for the best....


----------



## Griff

Mrcrowley said:


> Bills & credit card receipts


 Me too, but no mortgage.

Collect certain knives.


----------



## metal_andy

Military insignia, mostly aviation stuff and 1/6th scale (12") military figures, the best being a limited edition US Navy Seal Halo jumper with working (not tried that yet) parachute. Just a big kid at heart I guess.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Clocks, spare parts for my Silver Hawk, spark plugs....


----------



## jasonm

> DONT LAFF
> 
> LAWNMOWERS!


 Ive an old Suffolk Punch you can have Sam...'in unrestored condition

As for me Ive still got 100's of old bottles I collected as a kid.

Jason M


----------



## sssammm

i prefer the old somerset punch!

sounds like you do too, with all those bottles

ha

sam

cheers for the offer, no room right now

sam


----------



## MIKE

metal_andy said:


> Military insignia, mostly aviation stuff and 1/6th scale (12") military figures, the best being a limited edition US Navy Seal Halo jumper with working (not tried that yet) parachute. Just a big kid at heart I guess.


 Hi Andy,

You must be an older version of my lad!!! he collects the Dragon figures depicting WW2 soldiers (German and Allied) he also collects army surplus uniforms and kit etc. It would be easier if he collected just insignia like you, the amount of room his stuff takes up.

MIKE..


----------



## Nalu

When I was young, I had many collections: rocks, comic books, stamps, coins, the usual. The only semi-active one of these is stamps - I try to pick a few up wherever I travel. Being in the military and moving frequently puts a damper on large collections - watches are easy to pack up and move. I have a large library of military history books, especially concerning British and American airborne and special operations units from WW2 onwards

I do have an extensive audio setup - more of a hobby than a collection - with too much money in equipment and thousands of recordings (CDs and LPs). That is a bugger come moving time!

I also have a large accumulation of military 'stuff' - not really a collection. In fact, much of this would be better off in Neil's or Andy's place. We should start a non-watch swap forum.


----------



## metal_andy

Talk about moving, try shifting thirty odd very detailed and delicate military figures without breaking anything.

Managed it though more through luck than anything else.

I'm sure a lot of my stuff is probably going to end up in the loft I keep on falling over it every where.

Too much bloody hassle this moving house lark.

Still when its sorted I'll have room for more stuff mmmm watches.


----------



## iloper

pens...

i have 2...


----------



## joolz

Fountain pens and cameras

Regards

Julian


----------



## raketakat

Nice Prakticas Paul. I've got a BX20 with the Zeiss lenses.

Also a couple of Zenits and a little Lomo from Russia.

The inbuilt light meter has stopped working on the earlier Zenit but it's over 30 years old now. Built like a brick and as heavy as one







.


----------



## Stan

How about some more of the Praktica's.









Sorry photography experts, I love Prakticas.


----------



## Guest

Stan

Didn't you find those Prakticas were as heavy as lead and a bit old fashioned compared to the Japanese SLR's?


----------



## pg tips

When I said to my dad I need to take a photo of your Pratika's he said why do you want to photograph that Russian crap for!









Why not take some of my Canon's?









He must have about 100 working SLR's I counted 17 canon's yesterday! Not one Nikon though, he thinks they are over rated and sell more on the name!

Now where have I heard that before?


----------



## Stan

PG,

I wonder if there's a "collector" gene?









The East German(







) Praktica's were heavy, the older ones at least. The later "B" series were about the same as other makes.

If your dad thinks they are crap why does he collect them?























I must get rid of my Krud Blouseman.


----------



## Stan

Hi Neil,

Older screw mount Praktica's were heavy although they were quite capable. Later electronic Praktica's were lighter and very effective picture taking machines. Though reliability was less good than I would have liked.

I only bought my small collection of Prakticas because they were available







and no one else wanted them. It now seems that their value is starting to increase, on eBay at least.


----------



## pg tips

he used to buy job lots at auctions, there'd be boxes of the bloody things usual crap with the odd gem. He has one that he found in such a lot that the blue book (price guide for vintage cameras) values at ovet Â£1,000.

I'm very much like him, can't throw anything away. btw he thinks anything of the eastern block is Russian. You should see the Zenith's he's got (cameras not watches unfortunatly). My first camera was a zenith 11 he gave me. Then I got a disc camera for snaps as they were small (also crap) Then I bought a Zenith 12!

He's got a lovely minolta digital but never uses it. Says he likes the excitement of waiting for the prints to come back from the developer!


----------



## PhilM

I know we all have a few watches and could say that it is an item that we collect or just take care of until we pass them on to someone else. But as a child I use to collect stamps, Dandy and Beano comics and rubbers

No not that type, but erasers :biggrin:


----------



## foztex

Stamps, like everyone else, and bottles. the hours I spent digging holes next to the rubble strewn remains of old houses.

loved it.

Foz


----------



## jasonm

No way! :laugh:

I was stamps and bottles too and Coca Cola stuff!!

I still have mine :to_become_senile:

Nowadays Its just watches. Although I have about 20 pairs of cufflinks and maybe 50 ties


----------



## pg tips

yeah stamps too, those bloody stupid gum hinges for sticking them in the album, used to get loads mail order ISTR.


----------



## JoT

As a youngster I used to collect stamps and beer mats; I used to have enough beer mats to cover two and a half walls of my bedroom :biggrin: I have still got the stamps somewhere but sold the beermats in 1976.

I have a collection of ore samples, including; numerous gold, copper, tin, zinc etc from mines I have worked on or been associated with.

Built up a complete collection of books and maps on the Witwatersrand Goldfields published between 1885 and 1900. I have also got a lot of books on the key characters, Rhodes, Barnato, Beit, Robinson etc published at various dates to recent.


----------



## PhilM

Ties now that's different

Just forgot I collected post cards as well


----------



## Stan

My little pony. :wink:


----------



## foztex

pg tips said:


> yeah staps too, those bloody stupid gum hinges for sticking them in the album, used to get loads mail order ISTR.


 Jeez I forgot about the hinges, they tasted really good. I used to get through about a pack a week, I only had 20 or so stamps !

Foz


----------



## PhilM

Stan said:


> My little pony.


 I took you for more of an action man Stan


----------



## Stan

PhilM said:


> I took you for more of an action man Stan


 I had the one with the groping hands Phil.


----------



## MarkF

Top Trumps and Golliwogs.


----------



## Stan

OK, I'll be serious for a moment (don't expect too much).

I have a small collection of Motorola StarTAC 'phones.

Don't ask why, I couldn't tell you.

I hate telephones.


----------



## PhilM

Goliwogs now they must be worth somthing, do you still have them

My brother use to collect them as well and would never let me touch them


----------



## MarkF

Stan said:


> I have a small collection of Motorola StarTAC 'phones.


 That is really weird Stan. You should seek some professional help.



PhilM said:


> Goliwogs now they must be worth something, do you still have them
> 
> My brother use to collect them as well and would never let me touch them


 I have no idea what became of them. I used to have the full set of badges and loads of the plaster ones.

My mother-in-law brought 2 back from Oz years ago for my 2 boys, they sleep with them every night. I thought they were banned in the UK but I saw a shop with a big window display of them in Leeds last week.



MarkF said:


> I have no idea what became of them. I used to have the full set of badges and loads of the plaster ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother-in-law brought 2 back from Oz years ago for my 2 boys, they sleep with them every night. I thought they were banned in the UK but I saw a shop with a big window display of them in Leeds last week.


----------



## Stan

"That is really weird Stan. You should seek some professional help "

I know Mark, I've been trying to find a good 'phone repair bloke for ages.


----------



## johnbaz

hi

i used to collect coins, stamps and airfix warplanes, i would paint them, hang them from the ceiling doing dogfights, anyhow i once came home from school to find they were having a real dogfight- my little brother was chucking the ones from the dressing table/ chests of drawers at the ones hanging, i think that was the first time i ever wanted to murder anyone

john.

btw, i still have the coins and stamps but more have been added by my two brothers as they were handed down and eventually came back to me


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Over the years I`ve collected;-

Motorcycles, plus books on same, photos on same and done reserach on same.

HI FI old & new, once had a system which had 8 British mono & 1 stereo valve amps plus 3 pairs of speakers, 2 record decks etc, I`ve still got and use 5 stereo setups. BTW I`ve gone through two phases of collecting Hi FI in the `70`s & the `90`s

Records, not actual colecting as such but amassed largish amounts then cleared out then done it again a few years later.

Old cameras, again in the `70`s and `90`s.

Watches, off & on through the `80`s to present.

Books, as above.

Cacti, now only have 1.

I`ve a small collection of tin plate toys and dinky type cars.

3 largish & 3 small wooden model boats.

Also a number of old pre-decimal coins.

In the `60`s I used to collect bus tickets

I have never collected stamps

Almost forgot I have a large collection of half empty paint pots in the garage


----------



## hotmog

Having brewed my own beer for nigh on 25 years, I have gradually accumulated the accoutrements and dispensing apparatus that go with it - to such an extent that my 710 has long since become resigned to the fact that the kitchen dining area has become transformed into a bar.

I seem to have made it my life's work to salvage those forgotten items of pub furniture that typify a bygone era that the Victorians made magnificent, and are a significant part of British social history, but which never seem to be represented in any museum and which I fear will soon be lost forever.

So here is my small (but ever so slowly growing) collection of Victorian beer pump handles, along with a rare "cash-register" design 2-motion beer engine by J Warner & Sons in mahogany, with ebony and ivory handles. There is also is a turn of the century Gaskell & Chambers chrome plated brass counter pump, and a more modern Homark beer engine from the 1950/60s.

I'll get me anorak.......


----------



## fredbloggs

Don't really collect anything else, but I am into hi-fi, music, and bicycles..

Anyone see the 40 year old virgin where he has a house full of 70's toys like Bionic Man, Oscar Goldman etc?


----------



## gravedodger

I used to collect coins a loooong time ago, had some very good ones, some valuable but most I just liked them for their design.

I did have a prize possession, a shilling from about 1915, George V that had been minted wrong, the head was upside down .... a big no no in British coinage and only a small number were ever circulated and as you can guess I was fairly attached to that little coin since it was so rare and had a reasonable value.

BUT .... one day I went upstairs to my bedroom to oogle my coins and noticed all my Irish coins and old UK shillings etc gone .... even my special, in a pouch, George V rarity .....

Searched everywhere to no avail .... later that night my younger brother came home and he got a grilling and yes he'd raided my coin tin for, what he called "just the ordinary coins" and went to the amusements and played space invaders and slots machines .... nnoooooooooooo !

Collecting coins lost it's shine after that !


----------



## fredbloggs

Yeah, you could buy Bionic Man (red jumpsuit, bionic eye etc), Bionic Woman (blue jumpsuit, bionic ear, etc), Oscar Goldman (Steve Austin's (aka the Bionic Man's boss), BigFoot (monster that appeared in several Bionic Man films) and some weird half andriod whose name I can't remember who didn't.. plus space capsule thingy and other stuff...


----------



## Roger

Marine Chronometers


----------



## PhilM

Some great collections you all have I'm well impressed


----------



## JoT

Some great alternative (to watches that is!) collections and a lot more photogenic than my rocks and books


----------



## Griff

Golliwog badges

Eagle comics

Have a collection of knives

Air pistols

Maps, but sold, give a lot away

Very old chemistry books


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Griff said:


> Eagle comics


 Cool


----------



## Griff

Have a mint Zorki 4 with leather case!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Griff said:


> Have a mint Zorki 4 with leather case!!


 Very nice but I prefer the 4K and please no _`Wot the FourK?!!`_ comments


----------



## Boxbrownie

Nikon SLR cameras from the 70's, and LGB garden railway locos.....although might be selling those soon, never get time to get out and run them now, I guess the garden railway will soon becoming another flower bed

Oh yeah......bloody pennies.....got a dressing table draw full of the buggers!

Best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Boxbrownie said:


> Nikon SLR cameras from the 70's, and LGB garden railway locos.....although might be selling those soon, never get time to get out and run them now, I guess the garden railway will soon becoming another flower bed
> 
> Oh yeah......bloody pennies.....got a dressing table draw full of the buggers!
> 
> Best regards David


 Wot ya got David?

I`ve got a black `F` Apollo, chrome Photomic FTn, chrome F2, chrome Nikkormat FTn (mint), black Nikkormat FTn and a Nikkorex `F`, very cool cameras

I would have liked to get one of the rare German market Nikkor F`s particularly a Photomic T










(photo nicked from the net)


----------



## Mrcrowley

Used to collect model cars from 50/60s era. Still have some.

Now I just collect beer bottles :biggrin:


----------



## johnbaz

griff

my pistols (had more but got rid of quiet a few, + rifles.

at one time, i had 36 rifles and pistols, down to 5 pistols & 4 rifles

mac, slr's used to do it for me too, but pentax

i presently have collections of pocket knives(about 30), fountain pens, guitars(18) and bonsai trees(about 50) + bonsai books(about 50) and dishes(about 100).

we appear to be collecting cars as well at present, a 1971 toyota crown custom estate 2.6 straight six auto (eight seater), 2x pug 205 gti's,my other sons pug 306 hdi 2l and 1600 fiesta xr2i-oh and my old veccie estate

yup, the collecting bug bit me hard

john

nearly forgot my fountain pens


----------



## pg tips

if you post two (or more) posts in quick succession the forum will automatically merge them.


----------



## Boxbrownie

Mach......well in my saturday eveing mist (spiced rum and coke-- hey its all the kids had left

I have a Photomic Ftn (mint unused)....and the rest I specialise in Nikkormats, I have an FS ( very rare) FT, FTn, FT2, FT3.....oh yeah and Nikon FE2.......I think I have 4 Ftn's actually bvut lost count .....several lenses of course including the 105....mmmm, and a load more......F3......and some modern por cameras but i should get around to selling those soon as I neevr use them now I have gone digital completely.

Oh yeah and all the Blad stuff too!.......But that really is redundent now.....anyone want to buy a unused 500mm blad lens?

JEEZ! I am knackered..............

Best regards David

German market? I must admit I know nothing (bad german accent there) about these, whats special Mach?


----------



## albini13

I Used to collect Evil Knievel stunt bikes. Now i mainly collect empty beer cans and plaque in my coronary arteries


----------



## mach 0.0013137

This Killo-Zap 8000 is the only gun I own, it was issued to me when I was a Space Cadet

Unfortunately the power supply no longer functions correctly


----------



## Maseman

I've had a few air rifles / pistols over the years. Started off with a very old Webley rifle in the mid 70's. Next a Crossman pump up pistol (think was the 1377). A Webley Osprey rifle followed - probably the most used in the teenage years. Recently I got a Weihrauch .22 pistol and a Umarex Co2 Walther for "plinking" in the back garden. Sad thing is I don't use them that much, there's an air of social stigma attached to guns these days and you get some strange looks off the neighbours. Ahh - remember the days roaming freely through the woods with the Webley Osprey, Nowadays you'd be in there 5 mins before an armed response unit turned up.

Regards,

Maseman


----------



## fredbloggs

I hope you don't shoot animals with those guns. I stopped some boys shooting swans when I was younger.. so they shot me in the head instead. Knocked me clean out.


----------



## Roger

I,ver still got my Crossman 1322....had it for years...trouble is.......by the time you have pumped it, loaded it and cocked....the bloody pigeon has had time to preen itself, take a crap and fly away before the Crossman is ready!!!


----------



## foztex

David, please post some photos of the locomotives, me Granddads next door neighbour used to make them.

On the air rifle front ive a BSA mk1 and mk3 177 rifle and a webley tempest.

Foz


----------



## pg tips

I used to have a huge amount of "N" gauge railway, Graham Farish stuff in particular, sold it all on ebay ages ago for more than double what i bought it for!


----------



## oldfogey

Stamps (Falkland Islands and dependencies and UK first day covers) as a boy, now other than the new watch collection mania, I'm interested in Edward Bawden and Eric Ravilious, artists and print-makers, English C20th and contemporaries of Gill and Piper.


----------



## johnbaz

hah

i'd forgotten about my railway set, i had a gigantic meccano set as a kid with electric (12 speed) motor but didn't get a train set until i was about 25 years old my grandma lived in old peoples flats and went out to put some rubbish in the comunial bin, someone had put a drawer on the bin, full of railway stuff so she took it into her flat and gave it to me, there were two sets, a modern one with plastic track (went straight back in the bin) and a large hornby-meccano dublo set with about twenty carriages and four or five engines, there was dollops of track and all sorts of accessories- i played with it but my lads never did

fozzie, i had a bsa airsporter mk1, when the underlever was pulled, the breech tap opened automatically-great innovation that one.

i've also got a webley mk3, .177 cal, like the airsporter, it had a forged tepered barrel/breech, so much stronger than todays barrels, i presume you've heard of 'weirhauch droop'?, mild steel drawn barrels, on break barrel ones, the barrels bend down over time and you run out of elevation on the sights, i had a beautiful 35 export (22" barrel) and had tostraighten it out using the bench vice and two lengths of angle iron, it did the trick and was very accurate after

i'd better shut up now before i bore everyone to sleep

john


----------



## Griff

johnbaz said:


> griff
> 
> my pistols (had more but got rid of quiet a few, + rifles.
> 
> at one time, i had 36 rifles and pistols, down to 5 pistols & 4 rifles
> 
> mac, slr's used to do it for me too, but pentax
> 
> i presently have collections of pocket knives(about 30), fountain pens, guitars(18) and bonsai trees(about 50) + bonsai books(about 50) and dishes(about 100).
> 
> we appear to be collecting cars as well at present, a 1971 toyota crown custom estate 2.6 straight six auto (eight seater), 2x pug 205 gti's,my other sons pug 306 hdi 2l and 1600 fiesta xr2i-oh and my old veccie estate
> 
> yup, the collecting bug bit me hard
> 
> john
> 
> nearly forgot my fountain pens


 I've got the Gamo P23 too, All steel Webley Senior, and Junior with rifled barrel in O.177

Also, HW45, did have some Brococks and San Marco air cartridge, Crosman pump up, Skif 3000, and some others


----------



## Mothman

Still got my one and only air rifle, a 'BSA Airsporter S' .22 (circa late 70's). Not used it for some years but a great rifle, if a touch on the heavy side. I lent it to one of the of the lads at work last year and he reckoned it was still more powerfull than his new expensive peice of kit (can't remember the make).

Richard


----------



## pg tips

potz said:


> if you can call having two at the same time collecting


 If you use that analogy I colected women for a while in the early 80's and then again in the mid 90's



> Now I sort of collect Macs


 Now that is worrying, I would have though one MACH would have been enough for anybody!


----------



## JoT

45 lb bow for target and clout shooting or field archery (braced so you can see the shape of a modern longbow), 60 lb bow for "shooting at the marks" this has been constructed to draw like a medieval bow i.e. a "D" shape when drawn, 80 lb bow for "shooting at the marks" (if I am feeling strong!) and flight shooting. The last bow is an old 40 lb bow that I lend to people "to have a go" .... normally you do not let anyone else use your longbow as it gets used to your style and someone else using it could damage it, so I keep a bow for this purpose.


----------



## johnbaz

griff

a slightly closer view of my senior & nickel premier-

QUOTE-"I've got the Gamo P23 too, All steel Webley Senior, and Junior with rifled barrel in O.177

Also, HW45, did have some Brococks and San Marco air cartridge, Crosman pump up, Skif 3000, and some others "

some nice hardware there griff, when i was reducing my collection, the only ones that the 710 wouldn't let me get rid of were the webley pistols-appears that she has a modicum of taste after all

JOT, i used to love archery, i bought a barnett compound bow (right hand) only to realise when i got home that i was left handed

richard, i had a lovely old mk1 airsporter and a later one, both were worthy guns but the most accurate one was a stutzen that i had borrowed from my brothers mate, it was gorgeous and i pestered him for ages to flog it to me but, alas he gave it to his 14 year old son-probably knackered now

john


----------



## Roger

One of my apprentices constructed a crossbow from plans he bought in "Exchange & Mart"...the powerhouse was one leaf of a leaf-spring from an Austin A35.


----------



## johnbaz

QUOTE-fu*****ell roger, what was he doing with it- elephant hunting

john


----------



## Roger

> fu*****ell roger, what was he doing with it- elephant hunting


I dont think he ever used it in anger...when he tested it at work...we managed to fire a Bic Biro right through an internal door


----------



## johnbaz

hope the gaffer wasn't bending over the desk at the other side :laugh:

john


----------



## Griff

johnbaz said:


> griff
> 
> a slightly closer view of my senior & nickel premier-
> 
> QUOTE-"I've got the Gamo P23 too, All steel Webley Senior, and Junior with rifled barrel in O.177
> 
> Also, HW45, did have some Brococks and San Marco air cartridge, Crosman pump up, Skif 3000, and some others "
> 
> some nice hardware there griff, when i was reducing my collection, the only ones that the 710 wouldn't let me get rid of were the webley pistols-appears that she has a modicem of taste after all
> 
> JOT, i used to love archery, i bought a barnett compound bow (right hand) only to realise when i got home that i was left handed
> 
> richard, i had a lovely old mk1 airsporter and a later one, both were worthy guns but the most accurate one was a stutzen that i had borrowed from my brothers mate, it was gorgeous and i pestered him for ages to flog it to me but, alas he gave it to his 14year old son-probably knackered now
> 
> john


 Something to be said for the all steel Webleys 

A lot to be said for archery. My dad, now 87, used to be Chairman many years ago of Rochdale Archery Club, and is a Master Bowman.

I went in for Clay Pigeon shooting, and have a Miroku grade 3 MK38 32" O/U with fixed 3/4 and full choke. Only "tarts" shoot multichoke. When you 'it 'em with full choke the clays just disappear in a puff of smoke. Nowt like it!!

Shot full and super full too for a while but sold that. Always seem to do better with Miroku than Browning

Shot precharge for a while too, and had a Daystate Huntsman 11. Got a bit pissed off with the divers bottle though, and went back to spring. There are some right fanatics on the precharge scene. Once saw a bloke talk to the shop keeper for half an hour just on his worry over a particular pellet design. He was even looking at a pellet with a magnifying glass. In the end, and out of sheer frustration, the dealer said.........." For Gawd's sake, just shoot the !!!"


----------



## Griff

Used to have a Hyscore like this one too.










A later model looked more like a Browning 0.22 cartridge target pistol, but have no pic of that.

They were well made and a bit different


----------



## rhaythorne

I don't collect these as such but, seeing as we're doing air guns at the moment, I've got these two:

Crap picture as there's not much light

Top: Weihrauch HW-77 .22 underlever, left-handed stock

Bottom Webley Excel .22 break-barrel


----------



## johnbaz

hi

just a pic of my two daystates, the left hand one was bought first then some time later, i acquired the right hand one, the first one was a sporter with a rubbish (single plate) trigger (no feel for the 'pull'),the target one had the nice two stage trigger so i dismantled it and made a copy (does that make me a faker???)it's lovely now, i also made the bolt and inlet valve cover (on my lathe)

the only problem is that i can't feel the triggers at all since i trapped my right index(trigger) finger at work and stripped the soft tissue to the first joint five hours of surgery made it look great(a little shorter than the other one tho')but no feeling whatsoever

even though i don't shoot them very often, i can't bring myself to get rid of them

regards, john.


----------



## pg tips

Sod the shooters John show me the guitars!


----------



## PhilM

This thread is turning out very interesting, getting to see all types of things that all you lot collect

Puts my rubbers and comics to shame really


----------



## johnbaz

just for you paul

first up, epiphone aj 18s na, about twenty years old i was told.

next, hofner president (circa '59-'60)this one has a framus pick-up fitted

next, simon & patrick, mahogany back & sides, cedar top, a beautiful tone & action

next japanese commodore thinline semi, circa 1970

i've got loads more, will post later

john


----------



## Nalu

Comics - Silver Age to 90s, collection in the 2-3 thousands, but not really actively collecting any longer. I do keep an eye out at yard sales and occasionally will wander into a shop.

Stamps - another large collection from the turn of the (previous) century to the present. I still buy stamps wherever I travel and ask my parents to also. I learned a lot through stamp collecting - great hobby for a youngster.

Oriental rugs - roughly 35 of various sizes and places of origin. I have only a 3 truly vintage rugs, the rest are 90s and more recent. I started this while deployed last year and studied quite a bit, getting much smarter in my buying habits over the year (unlike watches, where it took me a _long_ time to get smart).

I have large collections of books, CDs/LPs, audio gear and movies. A few rarities/collectibles scattered in there, but I would hardly consider them investments.


----------



## hotmog

As we've now moved on to guitars, here's my 1975(ish) Epiphone Coronet with cherry sunburst flame maple body. Rarely gets played nowadays, but I did fit a new set of strings on it a couple of months ago for the first time in 20-odd years!


----------



## PhilM

This thread has become more of a Gun & Guitar thread I think  Might have to rename the forum to The RLT Watches, Guns and Guitar's Forum


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I don`t like guns, air or otherwise.

And yes I do know that `Guns don`t kill, people do`


----------



## johnbaz

hotmog

your coronet looks a beaut, you should get it out and use it a bit more often

paul, here are a couple more

this one is badged as 'ALLIANCE' but a tutor that i know has played washburs for years- he swars that this one is a rebadged washburn, it sounds lovely when new strings are fitted-and someone else is playing it

hondo- gibson hummingbird copy.

john

btw, the epiphone has been sent to a luthier to have a small problem put right, along with a setup & new strings


----------



## pg tips

some lovely pieces John, and hotmog.

I know what you mean about "when someone else is playing"

My brother is the real guitar nut in the family, I have lost count of how many he has, he can play very well.

Makes my collection of two seem somewhat inadequate!

Tokai Flying Vee and Japanese reissue '57 Strat


----------



## johnbaz

paul

those two are really nice, i particularly like the 'vee', tokai have made some great guitars over the years,i've got a few electrics but i love the warm tones of acoustics better

my eldest son and i both started learning to play the guitar at the same time, about 1996-7, i had three terms at a college in sheffield and another couple at a college in rotherham, he taught himself from books and magazines and can play rings around me (arthritic joints don't half make it hard

i've had a slab of mahogany for a few years now that i was going to make a vee body of but never had the time

john


----------



## johnbaz

i bought another rifle today, airsporter with a massive silencer (evolution?), the scope was not included, it cost me the princely sum of Â£35 (bargain and to think that a few weeks ago, i was thinking of getting rid of the lot before the law banned them

sorry mac

john


----------



## Roger

John,

I have exactly the same Commodore as yours...bought mine second-hand in 1968......

Do you have the tremolo arm for yours?

Roger


----------



## PhilM

rhaythorne said:


> Matchbox cars - 1960's/70's
> 
> Corgi F1 cars - 1970's
> 
> I wouldn't say I was a real collector of the above, but a couple of years ago I bought one or two Ferrari models and then somehow ended up buying a whole load of others too!


 Just had a look at your site Rich, that is one pretty impressive collection. I wish I had all my boxes sadly they either got broken \ ripped or eaten by the pet dog at the time


----------



## pg tips

what's the white bit sticking out under the Mustangs door for rich?

And what made superfast wheels superfast, was it just the solid plastic wheels or is there a differnt axle material as well?


----------



## raketakat

pg tips said:


> what's the white bit sticking out under the Mustangs door for rich?
> 
> And what made superfast wheels superfast, was it just the solid plastic wheels or is there a differnt axle material as well?


 Of course, unlike Rich, I'm not an expert and don't still play with them

The superfast wheels were plastic with a shiny, thin metal axle mounted on plastic bogeys ( ? )

I remember having a yellow plastic, superfast track with a loop in it

I think Mattel "Hotwheels" came later but they were silly, gaudy things with decals and metallic paint


----------



## rhaythorne

Yep, the Superfast cars have a thin, polished steel (I think) axle so the wheels spin fast and freely. The older "Regular Wheels" models have a thicker axle made from a much rougher material so the wheels don't spin very freely. Before that, in the 1950's, they used to have solid, grey plastic wheels.

The little lever on the Ford Mustang turns the front wheels left and right. After this, several of the models had a different system for turning the front wheels which operated by rocking the car to the left or right as you pushed it forward.

Oh dear, I'm showing far too much knowledge of the subject to be considered "normal" or "healthy"


----------



## johnbaz

Roger said:


> John, OK, reason I ask, is that there is one with mine, but I'll bet its not the original......kust wondered if you can remember whether its flat or tubular?
> 
> roger, mine probably wasn't original as it was solid, bent chromed rod
> 
> john.


----------



## Roger

> roger, mine probably wasn't original as it was solid, bent chromed rod


 John...so was mine!! perhaps they WERE the originals???

Here is mine.


----------



## sparkling

I collect CD, singles, and hand bags...

like all the other girls

hand bags are also expensive.....


----------



## pg tips

welcome to the forum Sparkling, do you collect shoes as well? I haven't met a woman that doesn't.


----------



## mattbeef

Well after seeing that someone has just got a GT3RS (jammy git!) it got me thinking about what else you lot are all into.

Im a big petrol head myself and love my car (im not going to bore you with it though) so is my main drain of money and thought that id be safe here on an unrelated forum but look like im wrong.

So come one what else are you into?


----------



## Chally2

What's a GT3RS? :blink:

RC tanks, the bigger, the better! Although, I only have a 1:16 scale one at the moment, a 1:6 scale one wouldn't fit through the back door.


----------



## sssammm

Just got ino golf

yet another 710 avoidance scheme

sam


----------



## squareleg

sssammm said:


> Just got ino golf
> 
> yet another 710 avoidance scheme
> 
> sam


Best thing I ever heard on a golf course: "F**k this! I'm going to go home, get the porn out, and do something I _know_ I'm good at."

Careful, Sam. Great game but a lot harder than it looks. Bets of luck, mate.


----------



## BondandBigM

Monday, Tuesday & Wednesday










Thursday, Friday, Saturday & Sunday


----------



## Guest

potz said:


> Chally2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> planning to get a Griff.
Click to expand...

 h34r:







They drink like a fish :lol:


----------



## unlcky alf

catflem said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chally2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> planning to get a Griff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They drink like a fish :lol:
Click to expand...

And veer sharply to the left h34r:


----------



## PaulBoy

squareleg said:


> sssammm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got ino golf
> 
> yet another 710 avoidance scheme
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing I ever heard on a golf course: "F**k this! I'm going to go home, get the porn out, and do something I _know_ I'm good at."
> 
> Careful, Sam. Great game but a lot harder than it looks. Bets of luck, mate.
Click to expand...

I have some days like this but have played golf since I was four & still love it - It's a unique game - If your handicap reflects your ability you can take anyone on even Tiger Woods! - You couldn't play tennis against Federer or snooker against Ronnie O'Sullivan ... Paul

Famous golf quote: Nick Faldo was asked after a Pro-Am by his amateur partner what he could do to improve his game - "Cut five inches off the shafts of all your clubs" Nick replied - "Will that help my game then?" asked the man - Nick replied - "Not really but they'll fit in the bin then!" 

My local professional is a bit of a wag too & I heard him chatting to one of the members recently - "How could I knock six shots off my score?" asked the member - The pro, as quick as a flash relpied - "Miss out one of the par threes!" :lol:


----------



## MarkF

PaulBoy said:


> I have some days like this but have played golf since I was four & still love it - It's a unique game -


I am glad golf is unique to be honest. :tongue2:


----------



## BondandBigM

On a more sober note :lol: I used to do a lot of Drag Racing and hopefully if I get properly sorted with the ex "M" and the right car turns up I will have another go next year.

B.


----------



## mrteatime

football...only 7 a side now tho....i spar a couple of times a week...and take tea with the parson at least 3 times a week h34r:


----------



## mrteatime

seriously tho.....i read a lot...

Apart from Terry Pratchett

you should check this guy out.......Robert Rankin he he seriously funny..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JoT

I sit here quite often


----------



## mrteatime

JoT said:


> I sit here quite often


is that quins?


----------



## JoT

mrteatime said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sit here quite often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that quins?
Click to expand...

You got it 

There's a good bar under the stand as well :lol:


----------



## mrteatime

JoT said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sit here quite often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that quins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got it
> 
> There's a good bar under the stand as well :lol:
Click to expand...

dont they play with a funny shaped ball or something? h34r:


----------



## Guest

mrteatime said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sit here quite often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that quins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got it
> 
> There's a good bar under the stand as well :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont they play with a funny shaped ball or something? h34r:
Click to expand...

Tell me a man who doesn't h34r:


----------



## JoT

catflem said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sit here quite often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that quins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got it
> 
> There's a good bar under the stand as well :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont they play with a funny shaped ball or something? h34r:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me a man who doesn't h34r:
Click to expand...

Well it is a game played by men with odd shaped balls :lol:


----------



## mrteatime

JoT said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sit here quite often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that quins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got it
> 
> There's a good bar under the stand as well :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont they play with a funny shaped ball or something? h34r:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me a man who doesn't h34r:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is a game played by men with odd shaped balls :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol:

i did meet jason leonard once...at east london rugby club.......


----------



## mattbeef

Model tanks and golf.........now one i could get into but golf isnt one of them and 710 i have to get used to as we use SWMBO on the other forums (She Who Must Be Obayed)


----------



## Guest

mattbeef said:


> Model tanks and golf.........now one i could get into but golf isnt one of them


It'd have to be a bloody big model :lol:


----------



## knirirr

I rather like the sort of thing shown here. I can be seen in some of the shots, with gold braid and a sword (also a mechanical pocket watch, of course ;-).


----------



## jaslfc5

very much into art at the moment lots of exhibitions to travel around to .my wife is into archeaology so does some digs and stuff im mildly into it aswell,used to be into golf but if i walk somewhere now its usually with my dog .

other than music/gigs suporting my beloved lfc and a bit of downhill mountain biking ,a friend of mine is trying to get me into kite boarding ive been twice now and its bloody hard.

jason.


----------



## adrian

Japanese movies and animation, swimming, boxing, kendo and repressed audiophilia. I also like art and I have a small painting collection.










I'm the one attacking.


----------



## thunderbolt

Apart form watches, I'm into ten pin bowling, reading, Motorsports and I enjoy going for long walks up in the glorious Welsh hills around where I live.


----------



## Jules

In no particular order:-

Geology 'n rocks and mining

Hills 'n mountains and climbing

Aircraft, militaria 'n de-ac weapons

Mid 80's US thrash metal bands

Late 80's / early 90s dance music

Stone Roses & nostalgia


----------



## minkle

I like

Transport

Watches

Seeing the country i live in

Reading

The idea of keeping fit

and a few other things like painting and photography, but that comes and goes


----------



## mrteatime

minkle said:


> Reading


shame they got relegated h34r:

this is meant to be sarcasm" :lol:


----------



## Guest

minkle said:


> I like
> 
> seeing the country i live in
> 
> Reading


you need to get out more, there's much nicer places than Reading in the UK, I can recommend Slough :lol:


----------



## minkle

mrteatime said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading
> 
> 
> 
> shame they got relegated h34r:
> 
> this is meant to be sarcasm" :lol:
Click to expand...

  

I forgot to put F1 and my beloved Williams team


----------



## minkle

catflem said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like
> 
> seeing the country i live in
> 
> Reading
> 
> 
> 
> you need to get out more, there's much nicer places than Reading in the UK, I can recommend Slough :lol:
Click to expand...

Ok ok, stop this now! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime

minkle said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like
> 
> seeing the country i live in
> 
> Reading
> 
> 
> 
> you need to get out more, there's much nicer places than Reading in the UK, I can recommend Slough :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok, stop this now! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pg tips

golf too although don't get enough spare time to get any good, struggling to break 90 this year.

And playing guitar, badly and loudly 

just been strumming Bb Gm verse followed by Cm Ab anyone 

Oh and a 9 year old daughter takes up a lot of my spare time. Luckily she'll have a go at virtually anything so keeping her entertained is quite easy.


----------



## mrteatime

pg tips said:


> golf too although don't get enough spare time to get any good, struggling to break 90 this year.
> 
> And playing guitar, badly and loudly
> 
> just been strumming Bb Gm verse followed by Cm Ab anyone
> 
> Oh and a 9 year old daughter takes up a lot of my spare time. Luckily she'll have a go at virtually anything so keeping her entertained is quite easy.


you still got that tokai paul?


----------



## pg tips

yes I have mate. I really should play it more often though.


----------



## mrteatime

pg tips said:


> yes I have mate. I really should play it more often though.


did you find out how much those flying vee's are going for now


----------



## Stuart Davies

Road Biking - I've done 100 miles already this week - YIPEEEE!

Mountain Biking

Watching Wales and the 4 Regions play Rugby

Watching Liverpool Fc (10-years and counting on a season ticket waiting list)

Watching (the mighty :lol Hereford United

Bit of World Rallying (well it would be rude not to since its right outside my back door!)


----------



## bunchie32

i am oft to be found in the driving seat of this lot:


----------



## mattbeef

Another Rally fan then, thats always good hear even though you have stolen it and kept it all in Wales so too much of a drive for me.

Roger Albert Clark will be the next one ill be attending trying to get some decent photos


----------



## Andy Tims

Cars (especially 911's & track driving)

Fast motorbikes

Rock music

Rock climbing

Beer

Curry

Photography

Watching motorsport especially bikes, but go to the Le Mans 24 hours each year.


----------



## SeattleMike

Cars. Currently have 2 old porsche 944's

Aeroplanes. Got my PPL in the mid-80's. Havent flown for a few years though.

Photography. We produce a couple of calendars, plus posters, cards, prints of pics taken.

Art. GF and I have a side business selling tshirts.

Baseball. Been in US for 15 years and turned into a Huge Baseball fan. Go Mariners!

Guns. I've been looking for a good target rifle.


----------



## mattbeef

Hmm didnt know that Andy, dont suppose you fancy dropping the O&W off in person so i can check out you 911 do you :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM

SeattleMike said:


> Cars. Currently have 2 old porsche 944's


 

Nice cars, highly under rated especially the later 250hp Turbo models, a bit of a fiddle around and 300hp was easy and in its day handled better than the equivalent 911 and was arguably, in the right hands, quicker point to point. I had a regular 944 but a mate of mine had a warmed over Turbo which I drove a few times and it was quick. I have always fancied a later 928 I think they would make a nice run around.

B.


----------



## SeattleMike

BondandBigM said:


> SeattleMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cars. Currently have 2 old porsche 944's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cars, highly under rated especially the later 250hp Turbo models, a bit of a fiddle around and 300hp was easy and in its day handled better than the equivalent 911 and was arguably, in the right hands, quicker point to point. I had a regular 944 but a mate of mine had a warmed over Turbo which I drove a few times and it was quick. I have always fancied a later 928 I think they would make a nice run around.
> 
> B.
Click to expand...

Yup. The prob with the stock 944 is you pay for the solid reliability with a lack of performance. The turbos are really nice but a major ramp up in a running costs. I think I'll go for a 968 next.


----------



## Silver Hawk

First love has always been vintage motorcycles for me...in fact they're finding more of my current time than watches at the moment....

Here's an "action" shot taken a few years ago on the British Engineerium Run ... 1935 600cc OHC Ariel Model 4F ...or "Square Four".


----------



## MarkF

Nice pic. :thumbup:

Don't like the hi-vis belt thingy though.


----------



## Jules

It's Boon!! :tongue2:

:thumbsup:


----------



## MarkF

I like motorcyles, have a Honda Dominator and a Yamaha XTZ750.

Like scooters and have a Vespa '63 GL150.

I like Rugby League but luurvve footie, still play occasionally but now enjoy watching my son. In the season we'll take in at least 2 live games a week and watch anything else on the TV, I mean anything, Barnet v Dagenham? We'll watch it!

I read voraciously, at least a book a week, never fiction though.

I started collected vintage radios (60's on) and that has proved expensive but they give me a lot of pleasure.

Cycle a lot, I started it to lose weight but now love it and it gives me an excuse to be on my own.

I love being on my own but it's hard with family, Carolyn is understanding and I am allowed a month a year "absent".

Like to strap on a telescope and bike up into the dales on a clear night, astronomy is something I like but have great difficulty understanding.

I like drinking and then not drinking.


----------



## Silver Hawk

MarkF said:


> Don't like the hi-vis belt thingy though.


I'm not crazy about it Mark but if it means my kids have a father for a little longer, I'll wear one. In have two regular riding mates: one doesn't give a toss about safety, highway code or visibility etc and is, quite frankly, a liability...I do not ride too close to him; the other always wears his reflective belt, even if its just a trip to his local newsagent. I only wear mine on official runs but I think I should wear it more often...



Jules said:


> It's Boon!! :tongue2:
> 
> :thumbsup:


That was lost on me Jules...had to go an Google it...but now I understand :lol: ...never saw it in the 1980s and don't remember it I'm afraid.



MarkF said:


> I started collected vintage radios (60's on) and that has proved expensive but they give me a lot of pleasure.


Kept that one quiet Mark....let see some pictures please...how far back? Valve era? Bakelite? Are they working?


----------



## Jules

Pleased you took it in the right spirit, Hawkey.

Perhaps the only reason I remember it - apart from my ability to retain useless trivia rather than useful info - is that I think some of it was filmed in Nottingham (sort of my home City)


----------



## MarkF

Silver Hawk said:


> I only wear mine on official runs but I think I should wear it more often...


I wouldn't wear it because it is aesthetically displeasing  . But why are you safe when you are not on official runs?



Silver Hawk said:


> Kept that one quiet Mark....let see some pictures please...how far back? Valve era? Bakelite? Are they working?


"Vintage" to me means anything up into the 80's just like watches. So sorry, no bakelite or valves but they work. I think a pic from Mike set me off, I hankered after something wood and chrome and tacky from the 60's bought a Sanyo and that's how it started. Then got into Grundig yachtboy range, right now I am listening to a "Realistic" DX-440 a re-badge Sangean, with more buttons than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## Silver Hawk

MarkF said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only wear mine on official runs but I think I should wear it more often...
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't wear it because it is aesthetically displeasing  . But why are you safe when you are not on official runs?
Click to expand...

That's what I mean...it makes no sense...I should either not wear one or wear it all the time. :blink:


----------



## oldfogey

My interests are music (attend concerts, play piano, listen via hifi at home), mostly classical and jazz;

things with wheels and engines (motorcycles and cars mostly), another Le Mans attender;

Football (soccer for americans) as an Arsenal season ticket holder;

Arts in general;

and (gentle) hill walking when I can find the time.


----------



## pauluspaolo

Watches - which I'm beginning to lose interest in !!

Theatre - I'm a member of a few local amateur theatre companies. I don't (& never want to) act but I enjoy crewing for the various societies. In fact I've been taken on a casual staff (working as stage/fly floor crew) at a local council run theatre. It's great fun & I've met some good friends (including my partner Gillian) through it.

Cars - I run a Micra as the daily runabout & it's a belting little car - much better than most people would think, fun to drive & very reliable.

I also own a Reliant Scimitar SS1 (1600cc) which I bought a month or two ago - it's a fun drive but it's already thrown its dummy out of the pram when the clutch cable broke on my way home last friday :taz: It looks to be in good condition but the sills will need replacing before its next MOT & there's rot in at least one of the B posts - for those who don't know the body panels are all plastic/glassfibre which are then mounted on a steel chassis. On early cars (of which mine is one) these can rust quite badly ! It's possible to replace the sills with the bodywork in place but I'm not sure how easy it is & if there's rot in the sills then there will probably be rot elsewhere too ........ I'm going to have to consider my options carefully :cry2:

Bikes - both the human & internal combustion engine powered ones (though I only have the former variety). I used to cycle to work but now I've moved recently & now live 10 miles away along fast moving dual cariageway!

I also like going to the cinema & keeping up to date with the latest releases.

All pretty average really :blink:


----------



## Mrcrowley

:naughty:


----------



## blackandgolduk

I used to work as a gardener and that's stuck with me - I love horticulture, houseplants, bits of bamboo that sit in water, roses, grasses - you name it, I'll have a go at growing it.

I'm also a big animal/pet fan - we grew up with loads of animals in and around the house, though now I've only got fish and a snake as we both work full time. I do like to encourage the birds into the garden, though, and we've got some very nice, playful foxes and cubs living at the bottom of the garden.

I love cars, but with no garage at hand and an expensive watch habit to maintain, the two minis went a few years ago, along with the Herald that I loved. However, next year me and the missus are looking at getting a Landy (just for the fun of it) and a Stag ('cos I've always wanted one!) and to hell with the parking!

I love travelling - looking to go to Oz for six months soon with the 710, but before that me and a mate are planning a trip to Berlin before it gets too popular.


----------



## mjolnir

Apart from watches I don't really collect much else. I like motorbikes and I have a Honda Hornet 600 which I probably love a little too much. I've been riding waaaay too fast of late though and i'm going to have to sort that out somehow.

I like my mountain bike and do around 60 or so miles a week and I really enjoy wild camping and hiking and I can often be found in the Yorkshire, Derbyshire or more often the Lakes either with a couple of mates or taking kids from my shool on a D of E expedition.


----------



## PhilM

Just the usual, hard drugs, porn and loose women h34r:

Oh can't forget watches and beer of course


----------



## jasonm

PhilM said:


> Just the usual, hard drugs, porn and loose women h34r:
> 
> Oh can't forget watches and beer of course


Me too , although I prefer my women to be a little tighter h34r: ( look, someone was going to say it and it might as well be me)


----------



## SharkBike

jasonm said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the usual, hard drugs, porn and loose women h34r:
> 
> Oh can't forget watches and beer of course
> 
> 
> 
> Me too , although I prefer my women to be a little tighter h34r: ( look, someone was going to say it and it might as well be me)
Click to expand...

Me too, although I prefer my women to be _a lot_ tighter...and younger.


----------



## Guest

SharkBike said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the usual, hard drugs, porn and loose women h34r:
> 
> Oh can't forget watches and beer of course
> 
> 
> 
> Me too , although I prefer my women to be a little tighter h34r: ( look, someone was going to say it and it might as well be me)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, although I prefer my women to be _a lot_ tighter...and younger.
Click to expand...

I'm steering well clear of this one, likes em young and tight and lives near Tampa.............there's gotta be a punch line there somewhere, I'm just having trouble remembering it  :lol:


----------



## thorpey69

Petrol head also,love my time i spend in my TVR Chimaera (go for it Potz you wont regret it),also my old shape mini restoration,enjoy cooking,play footie badly,still lift weights and swim ,bit of running and stuff,love being outside really,enjoy relaxing and generally haviing a stress free life as possible


----------



## mjolnir

I've been doing a fair bit of Mountain biking on the weekends and over the holidays of late. It's nice to just head up to the Lakes or down to Wales and hit the trails for a bit. I've been to Llandegla and Whinlatter over the last couple of weeks and put my bike through it's paces. I just tend to cling on with my eyes closed but it works for me.

I ride my bike around here a lot and I thought it would be easier to have a set of road tyres to switch between since the off road tyres generate a lot of drag. I stopped by a local bike shop and picked up a set of semi slicks. They're great on the road but changing the tyres took about half an hour which is no good when I want to swap back to the off roaders for the weekend so I looked on a bike forum (they have forums for everything now and i'm suddenly lighter in the wallet but with a nice set of wheels winging their way to me. That should make it easier to change over though.

After a bit of thought I came to the conclusion that it's silly to have a spare set of wheels hanging about the place not doing anything so I scoured eBay and picked up a nice shiny new frame to attach them to... and a headset, bars and stem :blink:

I'm not sure what i've got myself into but it seems to be turning into a bit of a project and it's seriously made a mess of my watch fund. For gods sake, i'm looking into a set of carbon fibre forks

This combined with talking to the local diving lot the other day (this is all your fault Jason) is going to do me in. They meet on a wednesday. I may have to reschedule pub night somehow too.

It could be worse. There's an old police BMW R80 in a shop around the corner that's just begging to be restored. hmmm.

I'm a naturally lazy person. I'm not sure where this enthusiasm has come from. What will happen when the entusiasm dies?

You guys got any projects you started but never finished? I'm pretty sure I will have soon.


----------



## Stuart Davies

Yep Rob - bikes are like watches...there is ALWAYS something else to buy and the kit is pretty expensive too - just bought a set of Mavic Crossmax SL wheels for my mountain bike last week when I should have bought a new saddle really :huh:

Let me know when you're in Mid-Wales next - you know it's the mecca for off roading around here...

Stu


----------



## mjolnir

I'll let you know when i'm around Stu. I'm itching to go back to Llandegla at the moment. I enjoyed that place most of all.

I actually went there the first time the week before breaking up for Christmas. I took a group of kids from my school and a couple of policemen under the guise of a community links thing. It's a tough job

All I need to do now is get my fitness level up. I ride with a few people who are way faster than I am. I just sort of take my time and get there in the end. I often over take them on the way down though. I carry a bit more momentum.


----------



## adrian

HiFi, paintings and Japanese movies. :cry2: I have a 25k sound system and now I want another one for my bedroom (possibly cheaper ), I have a few paintings ranging from 75$ to 2,000$ and over 200 DVDs with Japanese movies and animation. Of Course I have a CD collection and a lot of non-Japanese movies too. Anyway I decided not to spend anymore money is this economic situation not sure how long I will resist the temptation. :fear:


----------



## MarkF

Motorbikes take up a lot of my cash though not too much time at present. have 2 fully functional and a C90 in bits. Saw some sort of long distance charity ride once where they used cut down C90's and decided to buy one and chop it  Maybe 5 years later, it's still in bits. I will chop it though, have some scaffolding for the forks

Scooter, I have a '63 Vespa Sprint, thought it was a GL until I took the whole thing back to bits. It's still in bits and taking up a lot of my money.

Cycling, I started after 40 and it's the best hobby I ever took up, I took to it immediately without having ever giving it any consideration in the previous 40 years. I enjoy the solitude and it's a chav free activity, you meet the nicest most interesting people and I certainly enjoy a figure I last had in my 20's. Have 2 Hybrids and a recently arrived proper Dawes tourer.....I have plans. Takes up a lot of my time and takimg more.

Scooter, I have a '63 Vespa Sprint, thought it was a GL until I took the whole thing back to bits. It's still in bits and taking up a lot of my money.

Those are my favourite pastimes, after that come watches, astronomy (strap my scope onto the motorbike and head to the dales when I can) and vintage radios in no particular order of preference. With the above and reading every night you can understand why I never watch TV.


----------



## hippo

MarkF said:


> Saw some sort of long distance charity ride once where they used cut down C90's and decided to buy one and chop it  Maybe 5 years later, it's still in bits. I will chop it though, have some scaffolding for the forks


If it was in RiDE you saw it then it was me that did the pics for that feature


----------



## MarkF

hippo said:


> If it was in RiDE you saw it then it was me that did the pics for that feature


 Then you are a genius, you made C90's look cool


----------



## Parabola

I like old cars, buyt fortunately my desires outstrip my wallet, so I just relieve myself with classic car books and magazines


----------



## pauluspaolo

I have an interest in bikes too having built mine a few years ago using a Dave Hinde frame with Marzocchi forks - it's probably as old as an old thing now (only 24 gears!) but it works well & I enjoy (or used to!) riding it. I used it mainly to cycle into work but I now live 10 miles away along very busy roads so haven't used it in ages  One of my vague plans for 2009 is to find a safe cycle route into work, possibly along the canal towpath??

I'm also a bit of a petrolhead & love old/retro cars. I've got a Scimitar SS1 in the garage (see here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=33356) that I'm slowly doing up. At the moment I'm in the process of reconditioning the front suspension & brakes & it's taking me bloody ages  :taz:! I'm fitting new shock absorbers, bushes, balljoints, vented discs, calipers, braided hoses etc etc etc & I hate to think how much I'm spending on it!! Everything I'm trying to undo is seized solid & I'm having to hacksaw though many of the suspension mounting bolts !! After the suspension/brakes are sorted then it'll be time for the chassis to be repaired (new sills both sides + some other smaller jobs) & then I'll put it through the MOT just to see what else needs doing. My longer term plan is to fit a 2 litre twin cam engine (Ford Zetec) on bike carbs which should make it go a bit better than it does now. I already have the engine in the garage but I'd like to get the running gear/chassis sorted before fitting it.

My other main interest is working backstage at a local theatre, my partner also shares this interest (I met her through the theatre) & I think it's nice that we have this common interest. It's hard work, & sometimes gets in the way of other things we'd rather be doing, but it's good fun & we've met some good friends through it. Also I'm now on the books as a casual member of staff at the theatre so it occasionally boosts the watch/car fund


----------



## RussellB

Motorbikes, Honda Blackbird, with lots of mods

MR2 Roadster with lots and lots of mods.

Both here in perfect harmony


----------



## Alas

Majority of my time is spent walking my stupid dog but in the summer fishing can take over my life for a few months.

Also collect rare vinyl, mostly soul.

Have an ever growing collection of boxing videos/dvd's, books and trivia from the 50's onwards which I like to watch or read in the small hours. Sad I know. :tongue2:

Alasdair


----------



## sompting jon

I have been playing with HiFi seriously for the last couple of years and have discovered that Nirvana dosn't exist you just have to get a sound that your happy enough with and then start listening to the music and enjoying that instead of trying to get the ultimate sound, i was lucky enough to sit and listen to a 100k MBL system last week but even at that money it didn't blow me away , i can get just a nice sound out of old Valve amps and Electrostats. I have also done the tropical marine fish thing 20 years ago,but know just have a few goldfish in a tank, my other main hobby apart from watches is old Stationary engines from the early part of the 20th century, i'm the vice president of our local anoraks club and spend many a weekend in a field somewhere sitting happily in a pile of engine bits fixing them again and making them go, they range from about 40kgs and 1/3 hp up to 2.3 tons and 10hp and you have to set fire to them to make them go which makes it more interesting

Oh and i did have five vintage tractors but only have one left to play with now, must be because i was brought up on a farm.

Happy times

To give you an idea of size of my pride and joy, the flywheels in the picture are 4ft diameter


----------



## JonF

In my case it's musical instruments. Saxophones in particular, got seven at the moment. Two sopranos, alto, two tenors, C melody and a baritone. They're expensive, and also need mouthpieces, also pricy, and reeds. I also have a clarinet and a flute, and I play them pretty much every day. Gives me a lot of pleasure, but not exactly a cheap hobby.


----------



## minkle

Ive always been into cars, old, new, im not fussed. I had a mk2 golf van and then bought an old mini, couldnt afford both so sold the golf and then the mini started getting expensive, so sold that! I'll get back into it at some point though..

I also like to cycle, use to go for miles as a teenager every sunday 

Got into it again a couple of years ago and realised i wasnt as fit as i used to be!

So thats something else that i'll get back into at some point..

Walking-im a fan of that too, used to do that years ago too, stopped, but have just bought some boots, trousers etc, so im looking forward to getting out there more 

I have always liked watches, but have only been properly collecting for a year, ish and still going strong!

Books and music take up some cash too and im always looking at cameras..


----------



## mattbeef

Its always been the car my other love but at the minute im happy enough with it as it is so maybe im cured of that :lol:

I was doing the whole hog with tropical fish but sadly i cant take them with me to our new flat as its only rented so they are lodging with mum and dad until such times as i can have them back.

Sadly ive got a wedding fund to fill at the minute so there is no real other interests that i can have the money for but would quite like to get back into the biking thing as i was lucky enough to see and ride with Steve Peat a few times but my trust GT RTS3 is now as old as the hills and starting to look very sorry for its self


----------



## Andy Tims

My most expensive hobby by far has been doing trackdays is my cars which I have been doing for 10 years +. My current toy is a 1999 911 GT3 so whilst not exactly mega valuable (and thankfully paid for) it's not what you'd call cheap to run.

Tyres & brake components need regular replacement. Insurance isn't cheap & in addition to regular services I have a full geometery check & gear box oil change each year.

I do many jobs myself, which takes the edge off, but with track day fees around Â£200 / day average it costs plenty & I doubt I'll do many this year at all 

Other hobbies that take cash include photography, buying CD's and going to see bands live.


----------



## ravi.kiran

Apart from Watches, The other Expensive stuff I'd be doing is Spending on my Drum kit Gear. Have bought too many Zildjian and Sabian steels oflate. Though I did not yet move from my Iron Cobra pedal to Axis, I'm planning to in a few months from now. What fun it is to play Slayer, Pantera and Machine head on it. unk:

Another hobby - Its always fun Going to gigs(local).

Well, I do have interest in Big bikes, but they're never suited for the Indian roads  and are rather expensive for us here.

I have a 150cc bike that gives me 70km/lt, and a small car by Hyundai.

We're a group(everybody still in twenty somethings), Try racing every Saturdays mid-nights on our filthy 150cc Bikes.. :lol:

Most of the times we escape from the cops, but only a couple of times we were caught and only then the cops raced away with our cash :lol:

But, more than watches, its Music always! over 500 GB of music collection, but still hungry. :bb:


----------



## spankone

from this










to this





































my biggest expenses are not my hobbies but the 710 wanting new crap for the house


----------



## minkle

The 710 collects Aston models!?

Awesome office/living room!


----------



## mjolnir

A mate of mine seems to collect cars. I don't think he did it on purpose but it seems to have ended up that way.

He has a Triumph Spitfire, Series 1 Landrover and now a Morris Minor that needs a fair bit of welding.

I'm almost glad I don't have the space for a car project. I can't imagine the sort of money that would eat up before it was finished.


----------



## RussellB

spankone said:


> from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my biggest expenses are not my hobbies but the 710 wanting new crap for the house


So you went from HAVING a centre speaker to NOT having a centre speaker


----------



## spankone

RussellB said:


> So you went from HAVING a centre speaker to NOT having a centre speaker


 lol you can't see it from this angle bit its on the window cill behind the tv.


----------



## spankone

minkle said:


> The 710 collects Aston models!?
> 
> Awesome office/living room!


cheers dude


----------



## spankone

Andy Tims said:


> My most expensive hobby by far has been doing trackdays is my cars which I have been doing for 10 years +. My current toy is a 1999 911 GT3 so whilst not exactly mega valuable (and thankfully paid for) it's not what you'd call cheap to run.
> 
> Tyres & brake components need regular replacement. Insurance isn't cheap & in addition to regular services I have a full geometery check & gear box oil change each year.
> 
> I do many jobs myself, which takes the edge off, but with track day fees around Â£200 / day average it costs plenty & I doubt I'll do many this year at all
> 
> Other hobbies that take cash include photography, buying CD's and going to see bands live.


go on show us some pictures


----------



## jaslfc5

sadly work takes up too much of my time lately and is going to get worse i think . id love to spend more time with my dog kobi but i cant .

apart from that my golf handicap has suffered i did get down to 12 4 yrs ago but i can count on one hand how many times ive played in the last 3 years.both my moutain bikes are in need of a major service they havent seen much work.

watches takes my mind off the daily stress of ivf treatment all the baggage that goes along with that and added to that the madness of my nephew ,if i stop and think about stuff i start to get stressed.

so i love music ,most kinds really ,films ill watch anything apart from cowboys,art i love going to galleries and museums and buying it too.

but im intending on being more family orientated this year ,ive just booked up a cruise for me my wife and my parents for feb which should be good and if they dont like it they will be swimming with the fishes on the way back .

jason.


----------



## minkle

I have a few model cars and a few pieces of glass, that also includes glass to drink out of.

Oh and a couple of knives, im always looking.

I think i collect too much..


----------



## mattbeef

Andy Tims said:


> My most expensive hobby by far has been doing trackdays is my cars which I have been doing for 10 years +. My current toy is a 1999 911 GT3 so whilst not exactly mega valuable (and thankfully paid for) it's not what you'd call cheap to run.
> 
> Tyres & brake components need regular replacement. Insurance isn't cheap & in addition to regular services I have a full geometery check & gear box oil change each year.
> 
> I do many jobs myself, which takes the edge off, but with track day fees around Â£200 / day average it costs plenty & I doubt I'll do many this year at all
> 
> Other hobbies that take cash include photography, buying CD's and going to see bands live.


Sorry Andy but im not going to feel sorry for you as thats pretty much my dream of having the time and another car to do track days.

And get some pictures up as well h34r:


----------



## James

Hmm, nothing really. Mountain bikes take up a lot of time and money.

porn

And I play with trains, big ones time allowing. Where I spend most my time now more seasonally

http://www.ydhr.on.ca/RollingStock.html

http://www.ydhr.on.ca/Uxbridge.html

http://www.town.uxbridge.on.ca/calendar/da...;product=Events


----------



## Andy Tims

spankone said:


> go on show us some pictures


 OK then

Firstly my previous 911 - a rare 1989 Club Sport at Spa in 2005










and the GT3

at Cadwell last year










at Snetterton last year










at Oulton Park in 07










Yes, the GT3 is LHD before anyone asks & I got it for a very good price - I'm not rich by any means. I just had a goal of owning a 911 & worked steadily towards it over many years.


----------



## JoT

sompting jon said:


> I have been playing with HiFi seriously for the last couple of years and have discovered that Nirvana dosn't exist you just have to get a sound that your happy enough with and then start listening to the music and enjoying that instead of trying to get the ultimate sound, i was lucky enough to sit and listen to a 100k MBL system last week but even at that money it didn't blow me away , i can get just a nice sound out of old Valve amps and Electrostats. I have also done the tropical marine fish thing 20 years ago,but know just have a few goldfish in a tank, my other main hobby apart from watches is old Stationary engines from the early part of the 20th century, i'm the vice president of our local anoraks club and spend many a weekend in a field somewhere sitting happily in a pile of engine bits fixing them again and making them go, they range from about 40kgs and 1/3 hp up to 2.3 tons and 10hp and you have to set fire to them to make them go which makes it more interesting
> 
> Oh and i did have five vintage tractors but only have one left to play with now, must be because i was brought up on a farm.
> 
> Happy times
> 
> To give you an idea of size of my pride and joy, the flywheels in the picture are 4ft diameter


 Now that gets my vote for other interests  one day when I have finished with London and overseas travel and can move somewhere with a garden ..... a stationary engine would be the business. I always fancied sinking my own mine shaft in a garden, and a steam winding engine would be ideal .... planning permission might be a problem I suppose.

I have several sticks I play with, this is my 80lb bow but I am that out of practice I struggle to draw it  too much travel and work.


----------



## BondandBigM

JoT said:


> Now that gets my vote for other interests  one day when I have finished with London and overseas travel and can move somewhere with a garden ..... a stationary engine would be the business. I always fancied sinking my own mine shaft in a garden, and a steam winding engine would be ideal .... planning permission might be a problem I suppose.


 I always thought in my old age I could do the classic cars shows with one of these stationary engines on a weekend, I'm lazy so a deck chair, bottle of Smirnoff and one of those would be a fine way to spend a nice weekend at someone else's country pile :lol:

I messed about with bits of this recently 










And before anybody comments, it's not me on the ladder, I'm much better looking


----------



## spankone

some great pictures dude... buying a left hooker was deffo a smart move.


----------



## frogspawn

For me its old cars and classic rallying.

Fiat Dino spider - in for an engine rebuild at the moment - god help me if the 710 finds out how much that will cost.

71 MG Midget rally car

59 Frog eyed sprite


----------



## BondandBigM

I've been driving left hookers for about 30 years now although I have used RHD in Europe a bit as well. Big M is useless in the truck, blind as a bat if you want to know what is coming before an overtake so we have had a few scary moments here and there.


----------



## Andy Tims

spankone said:


> some great pictures dude... buying a left hooker was deffo a smart move.


Thanks.

LHD is not a big deal for me, as I don't use the car for regular road use. If I had to cope with car park barriers & rush hour traffic I'm sure I'd feel differently.

The vast bulk of my UK miles is to & from various race circuits or the odd early Sunday morning pleasure blast & it's of course great for the annual trips to Le Mans and Spa.


----------



## Kidsteruk

Mmmm.. my pastime seems to be a vomiting 1yr old at the minute. Deceptively expensive:

Vanish carpet cleaner - £4.50

Dry cleaning sofa cushion - £10

Hire carpet cleaner - £30

New carpet to remove the smell - £1000

Anything to remove the smell... priceless!

:yucky:


----------



## Stanford

Apart from watches, which occupy more of my free time (and money) than they should, I go clay pigeon shooting with my son at least once a fortnight. We also set up at a shooting club which means getting there very early and lugging traps, batteries, clays and cabling all over a field, whatever the weather.


----------



## mattbeef

Andy Tims said:


> Thanks.
> 
> LHD is not a big deal for me, as I don't use the car for regular road use. If I had to cope with car park barriers & rush hour traffic I'm sure I'd feel differently.
> 
> The vast bulk of my UK miles is to & from various race circuits or the odd early Sunday morning pleasure blast & it's of course great for the annual trips to Le Mans and Spa.


 I take it that you tend to avoid the Nordschleife then as you do Spa? I noticed that a few of the Skyline boys do the same Spa rather then the Nordschleife


----------



## Andy Tims

Matt - Did the Ring a few years ago. Will return but I much prefer Spa


----------



## allaction

I'm with Kidster, babies do seem rather expensive pass times!! I wouldn't swap the little bugger of mine mind you.

I am also into cycling and have around five grands worth of hardware to back that up! Could have had that Patek after all! Mine is just road cycling although I live about 20 miles from whinlatter! You want to try riding up that bugger on a road bike, first time I did I thought I was gonna need the last rites!!


----------



## grant1967

allaction said:


> I'm with Kidster, babies do seem rather expensive pass times!! I wouldn't swap the little bugger of mine mind you.
> 
> I am also into cycling and have around five grands worth of hardware to back that up! Could have had that Patek after all! Mine is just road cycling although I live about 20 miles from whinlatter! You want to try riding up that bugger on a road bike, first time I did I thought I was gonna need the last rites!!


 Kids are definately the most expensive hobby you can have and may I suggest that you never fall for the old 2 are as cheap as 1 con.

Like you say can't live without them now.


----------



## Mothman

Sailing racing dinghies takes up most of my spare time and money during the warmer months. I have two old plywood dinghies both over 30 yrs old, one is in reasonable condition and raced regularly and one is in the garage under going restoration. Sailing like many sports can be something of an 'arms race' and theres always plenty of things to spend your money on if so inclined. It can be a labour of love saving an old wreck from the bonfire and I often wonder why I bother. However when finished I usualy find sailing something you have brought back to life yourself quite satisfying, also whilst not cheap it's better than buying a shiny new plastic version would cost me the thick end on 8K and probably a divorce. Also boats appear to be just like watches as the 710 can't seem to understand why anyone would want more than one 

Rich


----------



## Boxbrownie

spankone said:


> from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my biggest expenses are not my hobbies but the 710 wanting new crap for the house


Looks like you have the same screen as me now....I just changed mine over crimble to the 50" HD Sammy, and of course after that you just have to maybe, sort of, upgrade.....the other little bits! In the past three weeks I have chnaged from an upscaling Tosh DVD player to better upscaling Tosh DVD player....now thats gone back and its been replaced with a Blu-ray panny, well in for a penny in for 4000 of them :lol: ....oh yes and then there was the dabble into Freesat....to test the HD screen of course.....now maybe I might chnage that for a HD PVR.....and it might be a good idea of course to upgrade the AV amp to a HD sound decoding AV amp....oh boy...this never ends....GREAT AIN'T IT? :lol:

I suppose AV has been my biggest "hobby" expense (apart from watches...I mean their not a hobby, they are essential pieces of fine engineering that every chap MUST have).....but it comes and goes every couple of years when I get the itch to upgrade.

I am too old and cranky now to play under cars so building them stopped a few years ago.....the garden railway is about as usefull as an old Beeching line now :cry2:

Nah....I suppose its the AV.....have spent enough to buy that bloody porker! :blink:

Don't we all just love it though? :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie

frogspawn said:


> For me its old cars and classic rallying.
> 
> Fiat Dino spider - in for an engine rebuild at the moment - god help me if the 710 finds out how much that will cost.
> 
> 71 MG Midget rally car
> 
> 59 Frog eyed sprite


Fiat Dino spider........ :blink:  :thumbup: what an underated beautiful piece of italian cobbling!

Did the 710 know it had the Ferrari lump when you bought it......because she will when she sees the bank statement! :lol:

I wanna see pictures please?


----------



## bluenoze

Apart from watches what is your other main interest - Myself I (Sadly) have a passion for messing with satellite receivers. I have a motorised systems which I use to watch mainly the footie on.

I would also point out that Everton are in the FA cup final


----------



## sonyman

well as an ex DJ I have a paqssion for music and remix a lot of songs even had one released :tongue2:,Also love IT which is a good job cause it is my job and also love repairing anything broken laptops etc repaired over 200 in a 2 year period but try to avoid it now,other interests are my doggs and cars :lol:


----------



## uwtc

I have a passion for tennis and swimming myself. Up until recently I swam for Sussex and currently represent my University at tennis which unfortunately leaves little time for study Having said this I love watching most sports

Watches are a relatively new thing for me but I'm finding these forums to consume me more and more each day at the expense of my bank balance


----------



## ncon

My other vice is collecting video games. I have a PS2 and an XBOX 360. I have said for years and will continue to say it but the PS2 really is the best machine with the best library of games hands down.

I am slowly rebuilding my collection of â€œSurvival Horrorâ€ games, which I had almost exclusively on the PS2, (though many were released for the PS1, no backwards compatibility issues with the PS2)

When I lived in the UK, I had them all, Silent Hill, Dino Crisis, Resident Evil, Clock Tower and Alone in the Dark. I had the lot of them. Foolishly, before we moved out here, I flogged the lot of them without too much thought. Little did I realise that all those games (mainly bought second hand) that I held onto (why take a few quid for them when you can play it 6 months later and it feels fresh again?) would actually cost thousands to replace over here. A few of them sell for up to $200 each, grr!!

I now find that many of these same titles were released in relatively small numbers over here and consequently I am slowly rebuilding my collection, mainly via eBay, at reasonable cost, but it is taking time!!!

In any case, the TV here is pants Foxtel (what we call SKY) is never something I have had and wanted, and frankly a couple of hours on an old PS2 title is a great way to pass the time. I dont care if the the PS2 cant put out a signal that makes best use of my new and shiny Series 9 Samsung, nothing in my opinion can beat the atmosphere and fun of these games except getting a really nice new shiny watch.

Plus, the 710 is much more supportive of this collection than my watches, she actually enjoys watching me play them (and fetches cold beers for me on request, well, most of the time!)

Oh yeah, XBOX 360, itâ€™s OK, havenâ€™t played it online and only really have it to play recent releases of the old game franchises I like, such as Resident Evil 5, but still prefer the PS2 anyday.


----------



## Parabola

Gentlemen's special interest literature


----------



## pugster

my other hobby is my marine tank


----------



## squareleg

"I race fast cars, I play tennis and I fondle women; but I do have the weekends off... and I am my own boss."

(Dudley Moore as Arthur Bach in the 1981 film _Arthur_).

About sums it up for me.


----------



## thunderbolt

I bowl in a ten pin league on a Monday night, and I enjoy going for walks in the lovely countryside here in North Wales.


----------



## frogspawn

Boxbrownie said:


> Fiat Dino spider........ what an underrated beautiful piece of italian cobbling!
> 
> Did the 710 know it had the Ferrari lump when you bought it......because she will when she sees the bank statement!
> 
> I wanna see pictures please?


 Sorry about the gap.

The 710 knew it was a Ferrari lump (at the risk of causing controversy all Dinos have fiat lumps - just look at the part numbers next time you see a Dino of either type) - she signed the cheque and drives the Frog all summer. Piccys will go up when I get the bloody thing back.


----------



## shadowninja

Mainly martial arts and climbing. On-going costs from membership fees, travelling and equipment. Kicked the car habit as the reward vs cost was dwindling so I bum about in a crap FWD shopping car but still get as much fun throwing it around, coupled by the fact that if I damage it, I won't care. Not that I treated my other more sporty cars like garage queens.


----------



## johnbrigade

Guitars mainly, but I play in at least two bands most of the time so I can justify them as my tools!

I currently have the following in the house:

Gibson ES-335 Dot

Gibson Les Paul Standard with a pair of Seymour Duncan Pearly Gates

Epiphone Dot with a Burstbucker #1 and Rio Grande Texas humbucker neck and bridge

Japanese Fender Telecaster Custom 72 Reissue (like Keef's!)

Japanese Fender Squier Stratocaster

Gordon-Smith GS-1 double cutaway (like a Les Paul Junior clone)

Martin HD-28V with LR Baggs Element pickup/preamp

Crafter Lite-T/SP

Mesa/Boogie Express 5:50

Matamp Minimat

Epiphone Valve Junior

Laney LC30-II + extension

and a load of FX

I've also still got an Ashdown bass rig as I've only just sold my last 2 basses - a USA Fender P Bass and a Music Man Stingray, which went to fund the 335.

I've been through loads of gear in the last few years, which was mainly traded off to get hold of that lot up there. I had 18 guitars in the house at one point, which caused all sorts of 710-related problems, which included at various times, a Fernandes PRS Santana copy, 2 Gibson Les Paul Studios, a Gibson SG, a USA Fender Strat, a Japanese Squier JV series Precision Bass, an early 80s Japanese Fender Precision Bass, a Mexican Fender Jazz, an Epiphone EB-0, 2 Epiphone SGs, a Variax, a PRS SE Soapbar Singlecut and a Westone Thunder III fretless bass. I think that's it anyway.

I'm always on the lookout for a bargain and I currently have on my wish list a black Gibson Les Paul Custom with P90s, a Fender Jazzmaster, another USA Strat, another SG and I quite fancy one of the new PRS Singlecuts or a Custom 22 with hardtail.


----------



## hotmog

My other main interests are home brewing, Victorian breweriana and snooker. I've even adapted my previously under-utilised outside bog to serve as a brewhouse:

But that was hardly a prohibitive drain on the watch fund, seeing as it cost me less than Â£20 for the wood to make the removeable shelves.

This Victorian beer engine on the other hand, which was donated to me by the daughter and son-in-law of the former landlord of The Eagle Inn at Skerne, near Driffield in East Yorkshire - about 20 miles from Bridlington as it happens, was a different matter entirely. It was installed in the pub probably in 1864, and was still pulling pints of Cameron's bitter right up until the pub's closure in 2003. Unfortunately during the intervening period when it had been stored in a garage, its condition had suffered significant deterioration.

There was no question but that I had to restore it to its former glory. It took over a year, and I could have bought a new Sinn with the money. However this was no fleeting whim, to be flipped once the novelty wore off - and anyway I already have a Sinn 856 which satisfies all my needs on that front. This is a part of our social and cultural heritage that had to be preserved.

I think it was well worthwhile.


----------



## MarkF

Astronomy

Motorcycling/Scooters

Cycling

Reading, Reading & Reading

Radios

There is never enough time to enjoy life like I want to. 

Graham, more pics please.


----------



## feenix

hotmog said:


> I think it was well worthwhile.


 Excellent piece of restoration there. Outstanding


----------



## hotmog

MarkF said:


> Astronomy
> 
> Motorcycling/Scooters
> 
> Cycling
> 
> Reading, Reading & Reading
> 
> Radios
> 
> There is never enough time to enjoy life like I want to.
> 
> Graham, more pics please.


 OK, Mark, here's the Eagle's beer engine in situ from which Roy Edmund, the pub's former landlord, is pulling a pint of Cameron's.

More about The Eagle Inn here:

And here are some other Victorian beer engines of mine:


----------



## adrian

So cool to have your own brewery. B)


----------



## johnbrigade

Not to mention what looks like your own pub.

Is that your still installed bog that you can see behind the brewing tanks?


----------



## Silver Hawk

Winter = watches

Summer = vintage motorcycles

One of them...


----------



## hotmog

johnbrigade said:


> Not to mention what looks like your own pub.
> 
> Is that your still installed bog that you can see behind the brewing tanks?


 Yes, although unfortunately I cracked the cistern lid when I dropped one of the shelves on it.

Here's my kitchen pub - the cellar's on the other side of the wall  .


----------



## pugster

excellent restoration on the beer engine :cheers:


----------



## uwtc

johnbrigade said:


> Guitars mainly, but I play in at least two bands most of the time so I can justify them as my tools!
> 
> I currently have the following in the house:
> 
> Gibson ES-335 Dot
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Standard with a pair of Seymour Duncan Pearly Gates
> 
> Epiphone Dot with a Burstbucker #1 and Rio Grande Texas humbucker neck and bridge
> 
> Japanese Fender Telecaster Custom 72 Reissue (like Keef's!)
> 
> Japanese Fender Squier Stratocaster
> 
> Gordon-Smith GS-1 double cutaway (like a Les Paul Junior clone)
> 
> Martin HD-28V with LR Baggs Element pickup/preamp
> 
> Crafter Lite-T/SP
> 
> Mesa/Boogie Express 5:50
> 
> Matamp Minimat
> 
> Epiphone Valve Junior
> 
> Laney LC30-II + extension
> 
> and a load of FX
> 
> I've also still got an Ashdown bass rig as I've only just sold my last 2 basses - a USA Fender P Bass and a Music Man Stingray, which went to fund the 335.
> 
> I've been through loads of gear in the last few years, which was mainly traded off to get hold of that lot up there. I had 18 guitars in the house at one point, which caused all sorts of 710-related problems, which included at various times, a Fernandes PRS Santana copy, 2 Gibson Les Paul Studios, a Gibson SG, a USA Fender Strat, a Japanese Squier JV series Precision Bass, an early 80s Japanese Fender Precision Bass, a Mexican Fender Jazz, an Epiphone EB-0, 2 Epiphone SGs, a Variax, a PRS SE Soapbar Singlecut and a Westone Thunder III fretless bass. I think that's it anyway.
> 
> I'm always on the lookout for a bargain and I currently have on my wish list a black Gibson Les Paul Custom with P90s, a Fender Jazzmaster, another USA Strat, another SG and I quite fancy one of the new PRS Singlecuts or a Custom 22 with hardtail.


Lovely collection you have there in particular the Fender Japans. I love the early Japanese reissue Fenders, they are wonderful instruments. I have a pair of 1983 Fender JV tele's in full nitro, both left handed so ridiculously rare. They are without doubt the 2 best teles I've ever heard let alone owned, as well as an absolute work of art. Would never ever be able to sell them :rockon:

Also that LC30 is a bit of a gem and fantastic value 

Chris


----------



## JonW

For me its art, a few of you know im pretty into the graf scene both in the UK and Aus, I just love the vibrancy and social comment of decent contempoary art. The market has dropped back a bit but some of those pieces I bought a few years back were commanding big money for a while, but I wasnt selling. 

Love AV/HiFi and am an Arcam fan but its all in store at the mo, and of course bikes... restoring an Honda XL500R and riding a KTM Duke II. I love fast cars but the prices of them are mental here right now 

My major expense other than watches is travel, we seem to be always at the airport and zipping off somewhere. Love it. This is a great country to travel round and see, but its close to Asia and that brings its own benefits. Australia, well Sydney, is 'Asia light' and a great intro into the delights of more serious travel if you like the food and culture etc. Right now my major expense is heading over to Europe for the almost the whole summer... and that bloody mini eve been chatting about LOL


----------



## DMP

The biggest drain on my watch funds would have to be the 710 and the 2 billy lids (8 & 2) - but life wouldn't be the same without them! :lol: Other interests include music listening (HiFi) and music playing. I'm a finger-style Blues (mostly) guitar player, mainly playing acoustic on my Maton EM325C with occasional forays into the noisy stuff on my Epiphone Custom Shop Dot Studio when the Rock'n Roll bug bites. I have an Orange Crush 15R practice amp which is a great little unit, and have a Fender Frontman 212R on permanent loan but don't use it much as it is one very loud amp! A Korg AX10G modelling signal processor looks after the effects side of things and I'm currently in the process of setting up a little home-studio using my iMac, GarageBand (the new '09 version of GB is great) and a few other bits and pieces. I love all the techie stuff and as they say, the only difference between men and boys is the price of their toys....


----------



## johnbrigade

uwtc said:


> Lovely collection you have there in particular the Fender Japans. I love the early Japanese reissue Fenders, they are wonderful instruments. I have a pair of 1983 Fender JV tele's in full nitro, both left handed so ridiculously rare. They are without doubt the 2 best teles I've ever heard let alone owned, as well as an absolute work of art. Would never ever be able to sell them :rockon:
> 
> Also that LC30 is a bit of a gem and fantastic value
> 
> Chris


 Nice! The JVs are great guitars - I reckon if the right offer came up though, you'd consider it! :lol:

I didn't think I'd sell my Stingray and P Bass, but they were doing nothing so I thought I would use the cash for a 335.


----------



## ollyhock

i keep sulcata tortoises, thats expensive they have to be heated 24/7.

and go through a bail of hay every 2 weeks.

mind they do weigh 12 stonnes


----------



## Silver Hawk

ollyhock said:


> i keep sulcata tortoises, thats expensive they have to be heated 24/7.
> 
> and go through a bail of hay every 2 weeks.
> 
> mind they do weigh 12 stonnes


That's really unusual :thumbsup: ...would love to see some pictures....please.


----------



## MerlinShepherd

JonF said:


> In my case it's musical instruments. Saxophones in particular, got seven at the moment. Two sopranos, alto, two tenors, C melody and a baritone. They're expensive, and also need mouthpieces, also pricy, and reeds. I also have a clarinet and a flute, and I play them pretty much every day. Gives me a lot of pleasure, but not exactly a cheap hobby.


Hi JonF,

I play clarinet (and sax and sometimes flute too) for a living, so don't consider it a hobby. And I have lots of instruments... 6 clarinets that I use professionally (Eb, C, Bb, A, G and bass) and several that I have for alternatives just in case. Sop sax, two altos (one is a King Super 20 which is spare but now for sale) two tenors (same eal, a spare Super 20 for sale) and baritone. Only one flute, but dozens of other blowy things, ranging from penny whistles to shakuhachi, bombarde, zurna...the list goes on. I also play electric guitar.... and have too many, some of which I will have to sell at some point. It's crazy, but I do use most of my instruments, but some seem to be gathering dust right now and I'd rather they went to a good home but I've become very attached!


----------



## SPEEDI

I was into 80s NOS skateboards , mainly decks i had all the Bones brigade , lots of santa cruz , alva etc etc...

I was 20k into this and decided it was getting silly , we had decks on most walls of the house..

Im down to 2-3 now , as i have sold them all off & bought things for the family , That felt good too..

Collecting can get a bit selfish imho...

Im back into my Bonsai trees again now.


----------



## Alas

SPEEDI said:


> Im back into my Bonsai trees again now.


 Another bonsai collector but I had a disaster this year as I lost 4 trees (2 of them newly bought. They black spotted and died very quickly. When I took them to my Bonsai guru (sensei?  ) he reckoned someone close by must have been spraying chemicals/weedkiller. Now only got 2 rather sickly ones left.

Also collect mp3 players - don't ask me why.


----------



## Deco

Alas said:


> Another bonsai collector but I had a disaster this year as I lost 4 trees (2 of them newly bought. They black spotted and died very quickly. When I took them to my Bonsai guru (sensei?  ) he reckoned someone close by must have been spraying chemicals/weedkiller. Now only got 2 rather sickly ones left.
> 
> Also collect mp3 players - don't ask me why.


 Why do you collect MP3 players?

I don't use one, but if I did I would probably just use my phone. Am I missing something? (genuine question)


----------



## Alas

I know its a bit weird. I have a mobile but never use it so no interest in them. But i have a huge digital music collection and its led to an interest in all the different types of mp3 player. The difference in sound quality is immense so i have loads of different ones for the features and the sound. Then you add the collection of earphones which also takes away from the watch fund as each one gives different pros and cons.

So at present I only have 5 mp3 players with each having a different type of music on it. Never less than 16 gb memory. But I can have up to 10 at different times









I know, I'm strange. Could be worse though and collect watches as well ...............oops.

Alasdair


----------



## Davey P

My most expensive hobby is skiing

I've been fortunate enough to be able to afford a week away skiing with a big group of friends every year for about the past 12 years. Also, I work in Austria once a month, and in winter I extend my work trips to include long weekends on the slopes. I normally manage to squeeze in at least 3 or 4 weekends on top of my annual holiday, which is great.

My other fairly major expense is my recently purchased RX-8. All the stories about high running costs and especially the crippling fuel bills are true! :lol: Awesome car though, so I'm not complaining.

My watch collection is very much at the cheaper end of the scale, so nothing really stops me buying whatever I like really.

Interesting thread, this one. It's good to see what people splash their hard-earned money on in these, ahem, "difficult times"


----------



## degsey

I got a rover p6 back on the road with a lot of help by me learning to use a welder. I have used it for two years and it needs a bit (lot) of paint work still.

I restored two motorbikes a Yamaha RD250 & a Harley 883 sportster. I have been restoring a BSA A10 for the past 10 years on and off..more off than on.

There is not enough hours in the day.


----------



## johnbaz

Hmmm

I thought that I had already replied on this thread

Anyhow, I do bonsai, I collect airguns, guitars, knives and (obviously!) watches, I've recently started fishing again and keeping tropical fish!!

I also have an MG Midget that I was restoring but after a bad fall at work, the work on the Midget stopped, i'm hoping to start again sometime!!

Cheers, John


----------



## dave22

this has been eating into any aspirations of becoming a serial watch collector for the past 5 years

http://www.youtube.com/user/Balleka#p/u/15/Fs666zqMw0s

ps this isn`t me flying, I can only dream of being this competent :notworthy: best watched hd full screen


----------



## Javaman365

well, before the watches it was car modding and gadgets....lots & lots of gadgets.... 

But with impending marital domestication, the watches have basically been decimated and I've developed and unhealthy interest in soft furnishings, interior design and attempting DIY maintenance of SWMBO's aging, creaky Land Rover to keep it on the road....


----------



## Pip-Pip

Hand made cycle frames. Not quite as addictive as watches but pretty close. I had a cycle made recently by a fantastic family company that have been making frames for years. Based in Shipley called Ellis Briggs. Highly recommended. Be warned it will eat up your spare cash if you haev any left over from the watches ...!

Cheers


----------



## rossi46

Traveling around europe watching MotoGp is my thing. been going since 2000.

i love the freedom and the feeling of being thousands of miles from home on my bike, oh and the sights aren't bad either :


----------



## Barryboy

Apart from the watches there's my very poor attempts at photography, bass guitars, saxophones (although the two I have now are surplus to requirements - they have to go soon), fountain pens, other techy stuff... that's about it, except for bailing my kids out every time they need a little cash...... The 710 can list buying way too many clothes and booking holidays (Egypt, Lanzarote, Devon and Mexico this year alone...)amongst her faviourites.

Rob


----------



## NickMSM

I have far too many hobbies! Football, cars, hifi, r/c cars/helicopters, art/furniture...list goes on. Sadly prevents me from having my ultimate watch collection but I am working on it!


----------



## SEIKO7A38

This has kind of taken a back seat over the last couple of years, because of the (7A38) watch collecting.


----------



## Beeks

I collect rare rhythm&blues records from the 50s/60s..just wondering if you have any other hobbies?


----------



## Thomasr

Interesting Topic, time to 'fess up what you cheat on watches with

I collect Scalextric Cars, Mainly 1960s stuff when the quality was very high and they remain repairable today, I have about 90 or so, all funds go into watches now, although picked this one up a few weeks ago, a plastic toy to a non collector but quite a rare piece for hobbyists, these sell for about the same as a 60s Omega auto


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I have a large trunk full of old cameras (awaiting shelves to made for display), a small collection of 1950s Dinky racing cars, some wooden boats (one of which my Father made) models of various Star Trek ships plus other scfi stuff & a one of the Saturn-V rocket, various tin-plate toys. Also, though not really collecting, I have 500+ vinyl records & almost the same amount of cds plus a similar number of books


----------



## Iceblue

I seem to collect lots of things with out realising it as my other half would put it lol corgi , dinky , matchbox , hornby , cigarette cards , lead figures called cococubs 1930,s have a variety of many over the years , gum cards from 1960,s, all porsche toys cars any thing really from about the 1960,s


----------



## taffyman

country and western records 50,60, 70,s H


----------



## kevkojak

Not really a collection as such, but I buy a couple of DVD's a week and have something like 800 at the moment,

The shelves I built for them started to bow a few weeks ago, so in the middle of a clearout, so there are about 200 in neat piles on my living room floor waiting for e.bay! 

I still have a handful of 1:18th scale TV & Movie diecast models. Had about 30 at one point but the decent quality Ertl, Joyride and JADA ones are now Â£50-Â£200 where they used to be Â£20-Â£40, so when cash got tight I had to make a choice between watches and those.

Christine and the Bluesmobile take up my side of the dressing table. :lol:

I will definitely get back to those when we can loosen the purse strings a bit.

My only other collections are watch related - boxes and old advertising bumf.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle

My other collection is stamps. I have an almost complete British QEII mint pre decimal collection which includes some error stamps and, as she is still queen, the post decimal collection is ongoing.


----------



## Iceblue

Bob Sheruncle said:


> My other collection is stamps. I have an almost complete British QEII mint pre decimal collection which includes some error stamps and, as she is still queen, the post decimal collection is ongoing.


Hi a little true stamp story for you my father used to work in the post office back in the 60,s I think it was , know the interesting point he used to do the first day cover stamp , the guy he worked with used to always buy a set and date stamp them the day before , my dad always used to tell me that he won't benifit from it but his family would probley have a very rare collection of first day cover stamps with the date , dated the day before of the release , I always wondered if they had been on the market yet or still tucked away somewere lol


----------



## Thomasr

Bob Sheruncle said:


> My other collection is stamps. I have an almost complete British QEII mint pre decimal collection which includes some error stamps and, as she is still queen, the post decimal collection is ongoing.


I have a total of 12 stamps, all 1st class, cost a bloody fortune!


----------



## Iceblue

Thomasr said:


> I have a total of 12 stamps, all 1st class, cost a bloody fortune!


 I have a set of second class not as valuable but seem to arrive at the same time at the first so probley worth more lol


----------



## Mick B

I'm not a watch collector yet, I haven't decided the route to take, but my collections include dated Hudson whistles and Swiss Army knives.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle

Iceblue said:


> Hi a little true stamp story for you my father used to work in the post office back in the 60,s I think it was , know the interesting point he used to do the first day cover stamp , the guy he worked with used to always buy a set and date stamp them the day before , my dad always used to tell me that he won't benifit from it but his family would probley have a very rare collection of first day cover stamps with the date , dated the day before of the release , I always wondered if they had been on the market yet or still tucked away somewere lol


 Brilliant! I've never seen any for sale, but I don't look too hard as I don't collect them.


----------



## DJH584

The only thing I have seriously collected over the years is paperweights. I have about 50 of them stored in the attic as there is no room to display them "downstairs". Given the price I paid for them and their second hand value these days, I think that it will be my great great great grandchild (if one ever exists) who might just get back the money I paid out on them if he/she were to sell them!!!


----------



## PhilM

Mainly dust and spare change these days


----------



## Docta13

now dont laugh.........

MR MEN,

yep those little characters you all remember from your childhood, i cant get enough of em! yes i know im nearly 40 but hey, mans gotta do summit right?

have to say i have a soft spot for good ol mr bump!! i have pretty much everything you could imagine clothes teddies mugs pens......... the list goes on

funny little thing for you guys aswell all my vans that my lads drive all have mr bump teds in them amd my only stipulation is that they stay there and they are clean!!

and yes all my company vehicles are blue!! lol

im so sad!


----------



## Beeks

Haha I can see that..I grew up with the Mr Men 

I had an unhealthy obsession with the Muppets when I was younger


----------



## Richy

Helmets................................police!


----------



## Beeks

Richy said:


> Helmets................................police!


Now that does sound interesting

I reckon American fire fighter helmets would be cool..with all the different houses and the history (gangs etc etc)


----------



## Pob

I collect coins. 

Mainly early Victorian in EF or better grade, but also a bit of Roman, Byzantine, Medieval and whatever takes my fancy......

......oh, and clocks, but they're only big watches really aren't they.


----------



## BondandBigM

Empty vodka bottles

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5

I have a ever growing collection of street/contempory art ,banksy etc .

You think watches are addictive and expensive I've got a bit of a serious collection on the go ,some cheapies (most recent Â£35 ) most expensive peter Blake ,terry frost,Bridget riley .


----------



## saxon46

got a growing collection of early 80's motorcycles..........her indoors ain't too impressed

but as I said to her "at least I'm not down the pub chasing skirt"........ seemed to shut her up lol


----------



## apm101

Belgian beer glasses. Got about 20 of the things, now allowed on display/ use as we have a bigger kitchen. Rarities include Rochefortoise (not around any more) and a green Orval. Best part is using them to drink beer from!! :msn-tongue:


----------



## shadowninja

Victims.

And coats. An added perk for collecting clothed victims, I guess.


----------



## scottswatches

Docta13 said:


> now dont laugh.........
> 
> MR MEN,
> 
> im so sad!


did you know you can get a personalised Mr Men book from the Egmont site? Just had one delivered for my daughter.

Do you have a copy of Mr Cheeky, bought out for charity a few years ago? We picked one up from a car boot sale a few months ago and my daughter said as we were driving home "aw, someone has scribbled in it". I explained that that was something that might happen with used books and when i got home i saw the scribble. I was a signed copy from the author (Roger Hargreaves son)

I also collect books - Ian Fleming first editions, but now they are too pricey so I switched to signed Ben Elton first editions. Becoming harder to find now he lives in Australia though


----------



## mel

Does seventeen pairs of Dance shoes count?

:wallbash:


----------



## esjayjay

Sports memorabilia for me, In particular Rugby League.

My fave team played a game the day I was born, I got every programme home and away since then. Really enjoyed going the auctions, Booties and Fayres collecting missing items, Great fun, Need to think of something else now


----------



## mickey the brindle

I have a few old cameras mainly bellows type medium format stuff , I keep meaning to get some film and " have a go " but never seem to get round to it !! also some 70s early 80s 35mm stuff mainly Russian zenits feds etc


----------



## Iceblue

A camera man you would get some lovely vintage shots with some of them


----------



## mickey the brindle

Hello iceblue are you into cameras too , nice hound by the way !!


----------



## Iceblue

Yep like some cameras mickey the brindle do you buy and sell or just collect cheers about the hound it's one of my two i have


----------



## mjsrb5

I collect Scottish Provincial Silver spoons, matchbox superfast diecast cars, electric guitars and classic cars


----------



## William_Wilson

Beeks said:


> Your surname's not Crowley is it?


First thing through my mind as well.










Later,

William


----------



## Alas

Okay couple of strange ones here. With my chef background I collect old cookery books like Escoffier, building up a large collection of Global knives and my wierdest. - mp3 players.

Also anything to do with Al Green, got all his vinyl albums including different versions of the same albums, cds, autographs, programmes, old concert tickets etc.


----------



## bowie

Alas said:


> Okay couple of strange ones here. With my chef background I collect old cookery books like Escoffier, building up a large collection of Global knives and my wierdest. - mp3 players.
> 
> Also anything to do with Al Green, got all his vinyl albums including different versions of the same albums, cds, autographs, programmes, old concert tickets etc.


 In your opinion what is the best sounding mp3 player at this moment in time I am looking for a new one would like a bigish memory and good battery life and easy to put music on.cheers bowie


----------



## pauluspaolo

I don't think that I actively collect anything other than watches but I strongly suspect the wife would disagree as I have a double garage full of modified Reliant SS1 & various associated parts/tools! As a result I have more tools than I really need but if I see a socket set, screwdrivers, pliers, multi-tool, bike tool etc that catches my eye, & that I can comfortably afford, then I may well go for it & add it to what's already in the garage. I may not have a particular use for it but I find tools in general fascinating .... as well as occasionally useful. I even get given them sometimes & remember being given a box of old woodworking tools (wooden box planes mainly) that I've never used & probably never will. They're now sitting in the garage loft gathering dust - anyone know what I could do with them (apart from Ebay)?

I've still got all of my old LP/album collection but I'm not actually adding to it as I now don't have a turntable so have nothing to play them on - I have no intention of getting rid of them though & occasionally dig one out just to look at the sleeve notes.

I also like watching films but rarely get chance to go to the cinema so I've got loads of dvd's - I really need to have a sort out & get rid of the ones I won't watch again.


----------



## johnbaz

Oh Dear!!

I'm a collectaholic!!

I collect these (along with pistols), collection stands at around 100..










And these, have around 25 now..










Obviously these.. (don't ask :no: )










Bonsai trees, have loads but lost around 18 after a particularly bad autumn/winter, loads were lost up and down the country, a friend from our club lost 42, they were mostly expensive trees too 

I also collect pocket knives/daggers, tools and all manner of other cra.... stuff!!

John...


----------



## luckywatch

johnbaz said:


> Oh Dear!!
> 
> I'm a collectaholic!!
> 
> I collect these (along with pistols), collection stands at around 100..
> 
> And these, have around 25 now..
> 
> Obviously these.. (don't ask :no: )
> 
> Bonsai trees, have loads but lost around 18 after a particularly bad autumn/winter, loads were lost up and down the country, a friend from our club lost 42, they were mostly expensive trees too
> 
> I also collect pocket knives/daggers, tools and all manner of other cra.... stuff!!
> 
> John...


 I feel a lot better now. :sweatdrop:


----------



## apm101

luckywatch said:


> I feel a lot better now.


 So do I!

If my wife ever questions the number of watches I have, I'll just show her the 3rd pic!


----------



## johnbaz

apm101 said:


> So do I!
> 
> If my wife ever questions the number of watches I have, I'll just show her the 3rd pic!


 That's about half of what I have

John


----------



## Service Engineer

Stamps (Australia, USA and the UK), Laptops I have eight all working, Lee Child books I have them all, Celine Dion CDs I have all of them and my wife collects the 'Myth and Magic' figures. We tried collecting money but for some reason it didn't take off the way we'd hoped !


----------



## andyclient

I have quite a collection of cigarette cards, and postcards of where i live as well as a few autographs some of which adorn the cloakroom wall


----------



## Boxbrownie

mickey the brindle said:


> What type of classic cars , I fix cars ( or try to !! ) for a living, had a mini cooper s in the 1980s great fun !!


I had a Mini Cooper S in the early seventies.......even better fun! :wink2:


----------



## steve plywood

American comics, DC, MARVEL, etc, got about 800,some with rare covers,and about 100 graphic novels. :book: All bagged and boarded, and kept in comic storage boxes.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I have a large trunk full of old cameras (awaiting shelves to made for display)


I`ve just found this photo in my files from 2005 showing most of my camera from the time, I did sell off some but I still own the majority of them.



The watch collection has changed & grown somewhat since then


----------



## Boxbrownie

Is that an EXA 1A you have lurking there? My first serious camera (well I was 14) and set me on the professional path I followed for over 42 years.


----------



## pmhpmh

Oh for heavens sake. If management :taz: sees this thread she wont let me out to play with you guys any more!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Boxbrownie said:


> Is that an EXA 1A you have lurking there? My first serious camera (well I was 14) and set me on the professional path I followed for over 42 years.


Well spotted that man


----------



## MTCowles

Would love to afford to collect comics and books. But rarely afford to keep my watch habit afloat,

Wouldn't mind doing restoration on vintage cars, bikes and tractors. Would be good fun


----------



## luckywatch

The 710 says we are hoarders. I collect oil lamps as well as all the other stuff I got. She doesnâ€™t like the smell of the oil but I get them all going whenever there is a power cut.


----------



## chris.ph

I ve got several thousand scifi and fantasy books, they are in boxes everywhere upstairs lol

i wonder if alister Crowley had a penchant for bright watch straps mmmmm


----------



## tiff_lee

I already mentioned this in the airguns thread but I collect or (used to) BB's guns whether they be gas pistols or AEG's (automatic electric guns).

It started off with playing 'airsoft' but then I just liked buying guns on the grounds of "I like the look of that". I also get alot of enjoyment tinkering with them, performing mechanical (swapping gearsets & other parts) and electrical upgrades (re-wiring, DIY mosfets).

Airsoft album http://s148.photobuc...library/airsoft

@ThomasR do you have a permanent scaletrix track setup? I'm 32 now and every so often I still get the urge to go buy a LeMans 24hr.


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> I ve got several thousand scifi and fantasy books, they are in boxes everywhere upstairs lol
> 
> i wonder if alister Crowley had a penchant for bright watch straps mmmmm


 Hey I only got a limited edition print of AC hanging on the stairs. Did I mention I collect paintings, water colours, oils and prints? :thumbup:


----------



## johnbaz

LuckyWatch

I once bought a few Horological mags from a bootsale, when I got home and went through them there was a folder full of around 16 prints by Gustav Adolph Mossa, I couldn't believe it, the prints inside were fantastic!!

I always meant to get them framed but then forgot about it, I threw eight fantastic frames away when I cleared my mums house as it didn't occur to me about these prints :wallbash:

The folder..

A few of the prints..

I love these whacky, almost surreal pics

John


----------



## mcb2007

I collect new Â£20pound notes , I will pay anyone up to Â£5 for mint condition ones. I can have up to 5 at any one time


----------



## luckywatch

Got a big wooden box in the basement.


----------



## jaguar

Once read Alex Higgins autobiography. He made a good friend of Oliver Reed. Mr Reed had a big wooden box in the basement one night he took Alex to visit his grand mothers skeleton which he kept in the big wooden box ooh_go: . You guys ever read Stephe n King used to collect his books but then couldn't sleep at night


----------



## Timetraveller

Well i used to collect watches and its starting again but what im really collecting is artist materials at present have rekindled my oil and watercolour hobby whatch this space for my latest efforts and i may do a watch painting soon "Born" look out lol :lol:


----------



## Firebox

vintage razor's , gillette Fatboy, black beauty , others as well, most gillette


----------



## Always"watching"

Where do I start, and when will I ever finish collecting?

Antiques/collectibles, and writing about them for magazines, as well as doing catalogue work in Museums and organising the library of a well-known expert on British ceramics, was the basis of my "career". I started collecting at the age of about 11 and then this interest became serious in my mid-teens. Since then, I have never stopped collecting all sorts of things, though from time to time, I would sell off a particular collection after I had used it for research and writing. Usually, I did well out of these themed sell-offs, parrticularly when I sold off my collection of corkscrews and my Georgian/Victorian drinking glasses.

For a while, I even collected perfumes, and had the necessary fridge to keep the rarer ones in. However, collecting perfumes is not really viable in the long term due to the inevitable decline of a fragrance as it goes off.


----------



## K300

I seem to have acollected a plethora of baseball type caps from all sorts of places.

A lot of car related ones but also loads of other brands.


----------



## doingtime

Bikes, motorised bikes. Cant get enough of them. Oh, and parts for them. The wife is driven demented


----------



## chris l

Cameras; I worked as a photographer and taught photography for many years, and still find it difficult to resist buying old cameras.

Well, I don't really try to resist, to be honest... German, French, Swiss, English. Oh, and a few Japanese, modern things. Some Yanks, too, somewhere.

And books! Thousands and thousands of books....


----------



## johnbaz

Hi

I think I said earlier that I collect airgu8ns..

I just added number 100 to the collection!!

A fully shrouded Air Arms TX200HC, It came with a silencer, gunslip and pellets for just Â£100!! The lad had only bought it the day before but a Daystate turned up that he wanted and was a hundred quid short!! :yes:

Sorry, pics aren't very good (I'm no good with a camera :wallbash: )

John


----------



## Time Bomb

Collecting/hording:

Pocket cutlery of many shapes and sizes, mainly saks and other UK legal edc

A nice collection of Zippos although this has gotten smaller recently and a number of fountain pens.

As well as a very small collection of watch's.


----------



## dobra

Film cameras, watches, clocks, umbrella handles, books on Poland and Germany.

Phew

Mike


----------



## Foxdog

I've stopped collecting Cecil Aldin stuff but I still collect old plastering books tho' I think that there can't be many if any 1st editions for me to unearth as its not exactly as if there were many written.

:fox:


----------



## Caller.

Art for me. Can't say I 'collect' as such, but I do have a small collection of paintings, limited edition prints and ceramics from a variety of artists associated with the 'St. Ives Modernists' (a not very accurate collective term that is widely used) and contemporary artists associated with the far west of Cornwall. I love going down there and soaking up the atmosphere and checking out the galleries.


----------



## Caller.

In a spare bedroom at the mo! Nothing on the walls as I'm getting ready to relocate if all goes to plan! Some might end up at auction.


----------



## Will Fly

Apart from watches and guitars? Sheet music. I have an archive of around 5,000 tunes and songs dating from the mid 1880s up to the early 1960s. Once the property of a professional pianist in Brighton. Bit by bit I'm going through it and cataloguing it - title, composer(s), date, etc. Some fascinating stuff there...


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

I collect weavings made from belly button lint.


----------



## Rekhmire

Skateboards...apparently.


----------



## Lilmax

My other interest is cars, over the years I've lost count of the number cars I've owned. My main interests are BMW and Peugeot.

I currently own a e90 BMW daily drive.

Renault Megane 225 Trophy

Peugeot 205 1.9 gti which was my first car, which ended up in a ditch, and is now in the scrap yard in the sky.

And no I'm not a Max Power cheap, paint job and stupid wheels kind of bloke. My cars stay as they left the factory as they should do, just like my

watches.

Any other car/bike men out there?


----------



## Lilmax

I have a small collection of cars e90 bmw daily family car

Renault Megane 225 Trophy

Peugeot 205 gti 1.9

Although I did have a Mini Cooper which I recently sold


----------



## Lilmax

Oh and It seems I collect trainers I don't know how many pairs I own, maybe 30??


----------



## BondandBigM

I have a few interests other than watches














































:lol: :lol:


----------



## Will Fly

Apart from guitars? Well...

1987 2.3 Volvo 240 GLT Estate.


----------



## Caller.

Lilmax said:


> Oh and It seems I collect trainers I don't know how many pairs I own, maybe 30??


Hope you haven't got smelly feet!


----------



## Beeks

Rekhmire said:


> Skateboards...apparently.


Loving that Eddie Reategui :yes:

Used to skate back in the day myself...my main board was a Rob Roscopp 'Face' on Santa Cruz...memories haha :lol:


----------



## Rekhmire

Ah, in that case you'll appreciate this Heroin Skateboards deck in tribute to the old Roscopps...


----------



## Rekhmire

Still skating by the way...at 49. For my 50th this summer I'm going to California to skate in Dogtown, Santa Monica. :0)


----------



## JoT

Fire brigade cap badges

In a previous life I was a fireman in what is now known as the Cleveland Fire Brigade (it used to be Cleveland County F.B.) and when I left in the 80's I started collecting the cap badges of the constituent brigades that went into making the Cleveland F.B. with the view to framing them.

I have original badges from

National Fire Service (1941 - 1948)

Middlesbrough Fire Brigade (1948 - 1968)

West Hartlepool Fire Brigade (1948 - 1967)

Durham County Fire Brigade 1st Pattern (1948 - 1969)

Durham County Fire Brigade 2nd Pattern (1969 - 1974)

North Riding Fire Brigade (1948 - 1974)

I still haven't g0t my hands on original badges from

Teesside Fire Brigade (1968 - 1974)

Hartlepool Fire Brigade (1967 - 1974)

because both brigades were very short lived and had relatively few firemen.

I missed out on a Teesside one on Ebay a few months but it is the only one I have seen.

I do have reproductions (or restrikes as they are known) which are made for fire engine preservation enthusiasts although these days reproduction badges are all over Ebay and not always sold as such. I am reluctant to get them framed with the originals even though they are quite good, but also realise that I may never get my hands on originals.

Quite dark here today, I will take a picture when the light improves, and if anyone has a Teesside or Hartlepool badge let me know!


----------



## Beeks

Rekhmire said:


> Still skating by the way...at 49. For my 50th this summer I'm going to California to skate in Dogtown, Santa Monica. :0)


Just seen this and the face tribute

Good lad..I can still kickflip but I've got the fear these days being older..broken so many bones I lost count when I was younger..I doubt I'd heal as well this time round :lol:


----------



## Beeks

I've still got a shortys set up in my attic..venture trucks..the lot :lol:

Will give it to my boys when they are old and daft enough


----------



## stairpost

Hi All,

Seeing as I'm new here I thought asking what other hobbies and interests everyone has might be a good way to find some extra common ground.

Music and 2 pet rabbits for me.

Anyone else?

Rich.


----------



## xellos99

Car detailing, veg/fruit gardening, hifi, denim, PC building, photography, old fashioned shaving.

Used to be into snooker/pool, knifes/air rifles, computer games, cycling.

Next hobby leather crafts.


----------



## jsud2002

Did rifle target shooting for a while but fave it up I have one or two airfix models to build but mainly my hobby is watches oh and watching movies


----------



## Jdp

Shooting. Generally around 3 days a week at the club. Trap Wednesdays and Saturday mornings, USPSA on Sundays. I also compete in multigun or 3gun whenever I can.

I try to practice a minimum of 5 days a week for at least an hour, but I have gotten pretty lazy lately since my son enlisted.

Then somehow I manage to find time for fishing and hunting, backpacking, off roading, camping. Basically, whatever i can find to get out of the house and into the woods.


----------



## Always"watching"

I do like classic and modern cars, especially the history of motor design and technology, although as a disabled person I am not allowed to drive. Ironic I know, but that is just how things are. I also collect pocket knives and as a long-standing member of the obsessive antiques/collectibles collectors' community, I still have an unquenched passion for antique glass, ceramics, and metalware. In a past life, I was very active in these areas professionally, and used to write frequently for magazines. Indeed, I can take credit for a few "firsts" - for example, I was the first to discover and write about SylaC pottery, and the first to truly classify and categorize English drinking glasses from the period 1790-1850, at a time when attention was still focused on the 18th century. The world i9s just so full of interesting subjects that I can hardly contain myself - I love science and art, and one of my interests is drawing, with a number of exhibitions under my belt in the past. But writing is perhaps my longest-lived and most essential activities whether it be poetry, prose or non-fiction. I have a need to write and share that writing with others if I can, and researching has always been a vital adjunct to that activity - the two have always gone hand-in-hand for me, keeping me sane.


----------



## stairpost

I used to shoot small bore pistols at a local club, the 90's ban on handguns bought that to a sad end.


----------



## SilentBob

xellos99 said:


> old fashioned shaving.


 I'm into my shaving gear too....even though I have a beard, I much prefer to use my DE razor to shape around the neck. Built up a fair selection of soaps and brushes too.

Big snooker fan-not a great player. Played rugby to a decent level until about 4 years ago- damaged neck. The joys of playing at hooker.

Tattoos, much to the annoyance of my wife.


----------



## xellos99

SilentBob said:


> I'm into my shaving gear too....even though I have a beard, I much prefer to use my DE razor to shape around the neck. Built up a fair selection of soaps and brushes too.
> 
> Big snooker fan-not a great player. Played rugby to a decent level until about 4 years ago- damaged neck. The joys of playing at hooker.
> 
> Tattoos, much to the annoyance of my wife.


 I only have two brushes but one is a Simpson chubby 1 and I stopped buying them then because I think it is perfect brush really.

I have 72 bars of Turkish soap and a few others lol ( enough to last several life times ). Castle forbes I like but im too tight to buy it all the time.

Rugby is lethal, a guy in work was off for near two months with broken leg or hip I think. He still limps around many months later.

Tattoos I have one but deeply regret it ( mainly because a crap artist did it and it looks poor ) Some day I will travel to one of the top artists in the UK to do something with it if they can


----------



## SilentBob

Simpson Chibbyy is an expensive bit of kit- very, very nice brush though :thumbsup:

That is some soap collection, I thought my three pucks of arko and several Taylor of bond street soaps was excessive!


----------



## Robden

I have always loved curries. In fact I still have at least two a week. Usually cooked by yours truly.

Lately though, I can't seem to get enough roll mops. Not plain pickled herrings bur proper roll mops.


----------



## WRENCH

Vintage hats, quality footwear, bespoke tailoring, silk scarves, pocket squares, and bicycles.

My long term motorcycle addiction took a dive after my close pal got wiped out, still got one bike though.


----------



## hughlle

Ugh . There is a jar in my fridge you can have. Partner bought them for me thinking they were a suitible substitute for anchovies.

I've always been hooked on cheese and charcuterie. Bought 30 quid of the stuff at the market on Saturday  got a whole pork tenderloin cured with fennel as well as some mulled wine salami, salami with blue cheese, and absurdly spicy chorizo with cheddar.

That and jerky. Now there is some money in the bank i need to crack out the dehydrator. Tempted to buy a 9 tray Excalibur


----------



## Robden

hughlle said:


> *Ugh . There is a jar in my fridge you can have*. Partner bought them for me thinking they were a suitible substitute for anchovies.
> 
> I've always been hooked on cheese and charcuterie. Bought 30 quid of the stuff at the market on Saturday  got a whole pork tenderloin cured with fennel as well as some mulled wine salami, salami with blue cheese, and absurdly spicy chorizo with cheddar.
> 
> That and jerky. Now there is some money in the bank i need to crack out the dehydrator. Tempted to buy a 9 tray Excalibur


 Yes please. The longer pickled the better. :biggrin: . Oh yeah, cheese. The stronger the better.

I also like yogurt but it must be plain. Can't stand that baby fruit stuff.

I thought this went in the "open forum".

ETA........Oh it is. I just got lost in the forums


----------



## BondandBigM

artytime:

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002

Robden said:


> proper roll mops.


 Sorry but can I ask what is a rolled mop ??


----------



## WRENCH

jsud2002 said:


> Sorry but can I ask what is a rolled mop ??


----------



## jsud2002

WRENCH said:


>


 and you eat that :swoon:

I will confess I have never eaten them as I am not a real fish lover.


----------



## Karrusel

BondandBigM said:


> artytime:
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Well stone the crow's.......who would have thought that . :swoon:


----------



## BondandBigM

jsud2002 said:


> and you eat that :swoon:


 I could say the same










I'll bet they had to pay Bernie to tackle that.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## PC-Magician

*
Are you hooked on anything, apart from watches?
*

Yes


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> artytime:
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Hiya matey you've been almost as quiet as me. Hooked? I doubt it.


----------



## Karrusel

Apart from watches ?

Hmm......clocks, pocket watches, barometers, watchmakers workshops, horology books, museum's.

Quite a diverse range of interests me thinks. :yes:

P.S. I'm told by others, an attraction to strange attire ?


----------



## Robin S

I'm hooked on many Shiny things!!! :swoon:

CD's, DVD's/Blu-Rays, Games Consoles and Home Computers, Computer Games, Vintage Calculators, Swiss Army Knives, Synthesizers, Lava Lamps... and as of today maybe.. Ink Pens.


----------



## Nigelp

Karrusel said:


> Apart from watches ?
> 
> Hmm......clocks, pocket watches, barometers, watchmakers workshops, horology books, museum's.
> 
> Quite a diverse range of interests me thinks. :yes:
> 
> P.S. I'm told by others, an attraction to strange attire ?


 I don't find your attire strange I think its eloquent, takes me back to Scott Fitzgerald. And images of dust bowls - while the great and the good enjoyed RR roadsters with 2 screens and all in third person by Nick.

In case of confusion via the narrative (sir)


----------



## Karrusel

Nigelp said:


> I don't find your attire strange I think its eloquent, takes me back to Scott Fitzgerald. And images of dust bowls - while the great and the good enjoyed RR roadsters with 2 screens and all in third person by Nick.


 Thank you kind Sir :thumbsup:

By the way, did those white shoe spats I sent you fit okay ?


----------



## Robden

WRENCH said:


>


 Mmmmmmmm! My juices are flowing.



Karrusel said:


> Thank you kind Sir :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way, did those white shoe spats I sent you fit okay ?


 Love white spats and white walled tyres.


----------



## Nigelp

Karrusel said:


> Thank you kind Sir :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way, did those white shoe spats I sent you fit okay ?


 Sorry I meant first person of course - spent to much time defending third parties. The 'spats' are what keep us going.

I must add on a purely factual point your guidance re-old mechanical was correct.


----------



## Karrusel

Nigelp said:


> Sorry I meant first person of course - spent to much time defending third parties. The 'spats' are what keep us going.


 Or many amused......


----------



## Nigelp

Karrusel said:


> Or many amused......


 Yes I'm one of the few.

Though going back to the the op I often think I am addicted and its a reconciliation between Owen and Sasson


----------



## Karrusel

Nigelp said:


> Sorry I meant first person of course - spent to much time defending third parties. The 'spats' are what keep us going.
> 
> I must add on a purely factual point your guidance re-old mechanical was correct.


 If memory serves me correctly, hadn't we both became quartz devotees.... :yes:


----------



## Nigelp

Karrusel said:


> If memory serves me correctly, hadn't we both became quartz devotees.... :yes:


 Well I lost that in the midst somewhere can only say the vintage Avia is unquestionable.


----------



## hughlle

Nigelp said:


> Well I lost that in the midst somewhere can only say the vintage Avia is unquestionable.


 Aren't they all  I'll never part with my Marino


----------



## WRENCH

Karrusel said:


> P.S. I'm told by others, an attraction to strange attire ?


 That's quite normal dear chap. Others are strange. :yes:


----------



## Karrusel

WRENCH said:


> That's quite normal dear chap. Others are strange. :yes:


 That's rather spiffing of you dear Wrench. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

Karrusel said:


> That's rather spiffing of you dear Wrench. :thumbsup:


 What ho, pip pip.


----------



## graham1981

Books and e- books - some few hundred physical books and 188 Kindle books and counting! I have an eclectic taste in reading material, my physical books range from books on the Ancient Mayan civilization through to slasher novels by Richard Laymon via Treasure Island and everything in-between :laugh:

One of the most interesting books that I have is an old book written by one of the past owners of a manor house I used to do the garden for. It was about the garden and was written in the mid 1800's. I managed to track down a first edition of it in America of all places, bought and paid for it then the dealer sold it to someone else, got my money back but even so :angry: I managed to get a later edition in this country in the end, late 1800's I think (book isn't to hand) Like most bibliophiles I do love the smell of an old book - nothing like it :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM

http://m.ebay.de/itm/121465293497?_mwBanner=1

Cheaper than a new shirt and it would look the part on my pub table in the garden

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Biker

even got a wee selection to take to Europe tomorrow... :naughty:


----------



## AVO

Fantasy literature and 5-star hotels by the Mediterranean or in the Canaries.


----------



## deano1956

morning

same old cars ,, R/c tanks, m51/48 parkas,WW11 films, memorabilia , 70sRaleigh choppers, old heavy metal music( led zep), gold and silver coins/ stacking, stocks and share's /funds for my pension, mot much really :biggrin: all goes to keep me poor.

deano


----------



## Biker

Porn!










Just being honest!!


----------



## chocko

How long have you been collecting ladies shoes :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp

hughlle said:


> Aren't they all  I'll never part with my Marino


 Yes Hugh something enchanting about them isn't there.


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> Yes Hugh something enchanting about them isn't there.


 Only someone living in Wales would make that connection.










:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## LongBike

Aloha , Hey that dish looks good and we like our fish also here in Hawaii.

As for bring hooked ,I like do this a lot too. Maybe some of you have done this also.

_________________________________________________________________________________

Hey that's the way to eat some good food too. We do it like this in Hawaii and more. It would depend where you come from and your

Culture.
























As far as being hooked we do it with this






















































But I like other things also


----------



## Andy1978

Vintage guitars (basses) - in my defence, I do find the time to play them a bit as well


----------



## frogspawn

Robden said:


> I have always loved curries. In fact I still have at least two a week. Usually cooked by yours truly.
> 
> Lately though, I can't seem to get enough roll mops. Not plain pickled herrings bur proper roll mops.


 Are you pregnant?


----------



## kum

Espresso.


----------



## Barryboy

Extra strong mints.....

There..... I've said it.


----------



## WRENCH

F#!&€%g Chinese fountain pens, now. :laughing2dw:


----------



## KevG

WRENCH said:


> F#!&€%g Chinese fountain pens, now. :laughing2dw:


 Sorry


----------



## WRENCH

KevG said:


> Sorry


 I've been checking out fountain pen forums. Did you know that you get left handed nibs ? (Seriously) :yes:


----------



## Karrusel

KevG said:


> Sorry


 Mrs Wrench informs me that he is easily led astray. :yes:



WRENCH said:


> I've been checking out fountain pen forums. Did you know that you get left handed nibs ? (Seriously) :yes:


 Yes, even a dinosaur (knob) like me knows that. :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH

Karrusel said:


> Mrs Wrench informs me that he is easily led astray. :yes:
> 
> Yes, even a dinosaur (knob) like me knows that. :laugh:


 Next you'll be telling me about left handed adjustable spanners. :huh:


----------



## Timemachine.fi

I collect commemorative 2 euro coins. :biggrin:


----------



## tixntox

Not so old, old Rovers!



One of the best of one of the last! I've spent more time and money than I should bringing my not so old Rovers back to as near as they were when they left the factory. Don't tell her indoors!

Mike


----------



## Karrusel

tixntox said:


> Not so old, old Rovers!
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best of one of the last! I've spent more time and money than I should bringing my not so old Rovers back to as near as they were when they left the factory. Don't tell her indoors!
> 
> Mike


 Superb, never felt anything for previous cars but I really do miss my ZT.


----------



## Steve D UK

Old mobile phones. Used to sell them years ago and own quite a few hand-heels and transportable. Drives the wife mad. "More s**t" she says whenever I get a new one for my collection. :laugh:

Edit: Hand helds. Not hand heels.


----------



## Steve D UK

jsud2002 said:


> and you eat that :swoon:
> 
> I will confess I have never eaten them as I am not a real fish lover.


 I love Rollmops but you can't beat a nice plate of pie, mash and stewed eels. Luverly!


----------



## DJH584

Courtesy of @KevG bloomin' pens now :tongue:


----------



## jsud2002

Steve D UK said:


> I love Rollmops but you can't beat a nice plate of pie, mash and stewed eels. Luverly!


 I will pass thanks


----------



## Steve D UK

Only those from the East End will know the joy. :yes:


----------



## Biker

tixntox said:


> Not so old, old Rovers!
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best of one of the last! I've spent more time and money than I should bringing my not so old Rovers back to as near as they were when they left the factory. Don't tell her indoors!
> 
> Mike


 I used to have a 2003 Conny 1.8T tourer, love, love, loved it. And that is from someone who generally dislikes cars!


----------



## Toddy101

Mountain biking, love the rush of hammering downhill through the trees and a few jumps. This is my latest build.










And me getting a small bit of air :biggrin:


----------



## Biker

Ah one of the things a really miss since smashing myself up on a motorbike


----------



## tixntox

Biker said:


> I used to have a 2003 Conny 1.8T tourer, love, love, loved it. And that is from someone who generally dislikes cars!


 Twelve years old and turning heads. Oops! That doesn't sound quite right does it? I'll re-phrase that:-

A twelve year old car that still turns heads! I thought that it would only appeal to the more mature folks but the youngsters really appreciate the classic looks of the chrome, the (albeit fake) wood and leather interior. My MOT tester also loves it.

Mike


----------



## Biker

tixntox said:


> Twelve years old and turning heads. Oops! That doesn't sound quite right does it? I'll re-phrase that:-
> 
> A twelve year old car that still turns heads! I thought that it would only appeal to the more mature folks but the youngsters really appreciate the classic looks of the chrome, the (albeit fake) wood and leather interior. My MOT tester also loves it.
> 
> Mike


 I am currently driving a BMW 3 series which I hate, passionately and I keep looking at 75's on autotrader etc.


----------



## stairpost

I like to buy a record or 2 (or 4 or 5 budget permitting) every month, particularly film/TV soundtracks.

I also like getting them sounding the best they can too, and had great fun putting the best hifi I could afford together.


----------



## Watchman-sco

My other hobby seems quite controversial, but I enjoy firearms; mostly on theoretical level every now and then I get to shoot, though


----------



## Karrusel

Watchman-sco said:


> My other hobby seems quite controversial, but I enjoy firearms; mostly on theoretical level every now and then I get to shoot, though


 Don't you think that's a bit OTT for pigeons in the orchard ?

artytime:


----------



## Watchman-sco

Karrusel said:


> Don't you think that's a bit OTT for pigeons in the orchard ?
> 
> artytime:


 First of all I'd like to say don't enjoy any destructive activities (apart from punching holes in a paper target) secondly it's ''just'' a 9mm handgun in an enclosure. To put it simply it's for entertainment only not to cause harm of any form.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I do like a spot of coarse fishing....in fact, used to be captain of the local club and did a lot of match fishing. These days, it's for pleasure only, and a great way to relax.


----------



## Karrusel

Roger the Dodger said:


> I do like a spot of coarse fishing....in fact, used to be captain of the local club and did a lot of match fishing. These days, it's for pleasure only, and a great way to relax.


 Bit of irony there Roger :laugh:

Doctor fish supposed to cure all ailments.

Hope all goes well at the vet's. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Karrusel said:


> Bit of irony there Roger :laugh:
> 
> Doctor fish supposed to cure all ailments.
> 
> Hope all goes well at the vet's. :thumbsup:


 There's no way I'm wiping a tench all round my ankles to see if it stops the pain! :laugh:

I'll leave that up to the specialist tomorrow...will keep you informed... :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz

I'm in to all sorts i'm afraid!!

I love things with lenses! Binoculars/Telescopes/Cameras etc (Much to the wife's dismay!!)

I'm also in to knives a little bit plus machinery/Tools etc... And airguns!

Oh, Guitars too! :huh:

John


----------



## WRENCH

johnbaz said:


> I'm in to all sorts i'm afraid!!
> 
> I love things with lenses! Binoculars/Telescopes/Cameras etc (Much to the wife's dismay!!)
> 
> I'm also in to knives a little bit plus machinery/Tools etc... And airguns!
> 
> Oh, Guitars too! :huh:
> 
> John


 Binoculars, i gifted over 20 to the local ranger service for school kids and disabled groups to use. Why i had so many i do not understand. I've got a set of Leica's that have hardly been out of their case, and all I have ever used for the past 30+ years has been a set of Russian 7 x 40's which are still as good as anything else around, apart from them misting on cold mornings. I've stripped and cleaned them a couple of times, which is relatively straightforward.

P.S This thread has been spoiled by the "Photof###it" débâcle, as have countless on other forums around the planet. :angry:


----------



## johnbaz

WRENCH said:


> Binoculars, i gifted over 20 to the local ranger service for school kids and disabled groups to use. Why i had so many i do not understand. I've got a set of Leica's that have hardly been out of their case, and all I have ever used for the past 30+ years has been a set of Russian 7 x 40's which are still as good as anything else around, apart from them misting on cold mornings. I've stripped and cleaned them a couple of times, which is relatively straightforward.
> 
> P.S This thread has been spoiled by the "Photof###it" débâcle, as have countless on other forums around the planet. :angry:


 Hi Wrench

Dunno what got me in to bins but I can't seem to stop myself buying them although I have to admit, Almost all have come from the bootsale!!

My prized ones are a set of Nikon Monarch roof prism 8x42, Uber clear and very bright!!



















Last week at the bootsale I bought a set of Super Zenith 10x50 that are also superb, Only paid £4 for them off an elderly lady, They belonged to her friend that had passed away!.I alwys thought Zenith were low quality/price and maybe east German but it says Japan on these, The Japanese don't seem to produce rubbish these days!, They are truely lightweight too!










I put a £25 bid in on a Zeiss Jenna 8x30 from Fleabay and was successful, They're not any better than the Russian Komz 8x30 which i'm led to believe are basically the same bins made in the same factory that came under Russian rule after WW2










I'll probably pick some more up in the morning unless i'm able to resist!!

This Orion 8" refelctor telescope was an Ebay win too!, Can't remember what I paid but I think it was close to £200, That was delivered to my door by the chap as he was passing my house to go rock climbing at Frgatt edge!!










BTW, I'll bet those Leica are superbly clear!!

John


----------



## WRENCH

johnbaz said:


> BTW, I'll bet those Leica are superbly clear!!
> 
> John


 They are, but not noticeably. Because of where i live, and the kind of work I'm used to, binoculars are an everyday tool. At an early age i noticed that all the hill shepherds, deer stalkers and keepers used Russian 7 x 50's, not because they were cheap, but because they were good, especially in low light. If you see a cheap set at a boot sale, look through them the wrong way at the back of your hand. If you see spots, these are not as a result of dirt on the lenses. Most likely these are on the internal prisms, caused by spots of mould. Its worth buying a cheap pair to practice stripping and cleaning.

Just to put temptation in your way, i bought a pair of these last week.










A set of Barr and Stroud 8 x 25 compacts, and I'm more than pleased with them. They fit in my jacket pocket, and they are nitrogen purged, so no misting. Less than £50 if you shop around. :thumbsup:


----------



## Daveyboyz

I see a few people here mentioning guitars, which is a previous interest of mine...


----------



## johnbaz

WRENCH said:


> They are, but not noticeably. Because of where i live, and the kind of work I'm used to, binoculars are an everyday tool. At an early age i noticed that all the hill shepherds, deer stalkers and keepers used Russian 7 x 50's, not because they were cheap, but because they were good, especially in low light. If you see a cheap set at a boot sale, look through them the wrong way at the back of your hand. If you see spots, these are not as a result of dirt on the lenses. Most likely these are on the internal prisms, caused by spots of mould. Its worth buying a cheap pair to practice stripping and cleaning.
> 
> Just to put temptation in your way, i bought a pair of these last week.
> 
> 
> 
> A set of Barr and Stroud 8 x 25 compacts, and I'm more than pleased with them. They fit in my jacket pocket, and they are nitrogen purged, so no misting. Less than £50 if you shop around. :thumbsup:


 I had Massive set of Barr & Stroud that were WW2, They were only 7x mag but the actual gasses were huge!!, I gave them my son to put on his antique/Bric a brac stall!

I also have a Russian 7x50 that does actually have a bit of mould on the lenses but they're still very bright, I got them from a market in Chesterfield for £20










John 



Daveyboyz said:


> I see a few people here mentioning guitars, which is a previous interest of mine...


 That's fab Davey! :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Service Engineer

My passion is computers and making model Mk1 Mini cars. None of the huge later BMW models that are called mini but are bigger than a Fiesta. I have six working laptop computers, one dead one and two tablets (can they be classed as computers ?) Plus a home built desktop unit.

Models: I've constructed 14 different Mini and Mini Cooper model cars. Revell, Tamiya and Fujimi. My hope is to one day locate an old Airfix model Mini from years ago. If anyone has one in their loft, built or in kit form I'd be interested. . .

I really must learn how to post pictures.


----------



## WRENCH

Service Engineer said:


> I really must learn how to post pictures.


 If you've got a phone with a decent camera in it, the forum gallery is really easy. Even a technophobic Luddite like me can work it.


----------



## BobJ

Before we moved from a house to semi derelict bungalow 5 years ago I used to enjoy creating and maintaining an exotic, hardy

tropical garden outside in the UK (mad I know) Just to have somewhere nice to sit with a beer in the evenings I told my wife!

It's taken the best part of three years to renovate the bungalow with me doing most of the work evenings and weekends, the garden here is still a building site but I'm working on it.

Anyway, a short vid of my previous small garden before we sold up.


----------



## Service Engineer

Bob J,

Some truly beautiful plants. Some I recognise from my visits to various tropical and near tropical countries in my previous service engineering days. You did well to produce such a superb display. Have you ever grown a Pomegranate plant from a single seed/ pip ? Dead easy to grow but I have only once ever seen a flower on one in the UK.

Thanks for sharing your pictures and good luck with your new garden.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Caroline & I share an interest in photography, particularly landscapes, hardly surprising considering where we live :tongue:

Here`re some of our photos...









































:biggrin:


----------



## Cnjm1

I'm hooked on surfing, I have about 15 surfboards and use one. I do however rotate my watch collection (3 if you can call it a collection) and if I don't bond with one its gone, unlike the boards!!


----------



## William_Wilson

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Caroline & I share an interest in photography, particularly landscapes, hardly surprising considering where we live :tongue:
> 
> Here`re some our photos...
> 
> 
> View attachment 12144
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


 Seems more "lived in" now:










:biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## BobJ

Service Engineer said:


> Bob J,
> 
> Some truly beautiful plants. Some I recognise from my visits to various tropical and near tropical countries in my previous service engineering days. You did well to produce such a superb display. Have you ever grown a Pomegranate plant from a single seed/ pip ? Dead easy to grow but I have only once ever seen a flower on one in the UK.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pictures and good luck with your new garden.


 Thanks for looking SE, glad you liked it. :thumbsup:

Although I grew a fair few plants from seed Pomegranate wasn't one of them, I'll have to add it to the list, I like a challenge.

I have a ton of building and landscaping to do here yet so my new garden is way off for now, but I'll get there!.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

William_Wilson said:


> Seems more "lived in" now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Later,
> William


 I blame our southern neighbours - they`re always wanting to have holiday homes in Scotland  :laugh:


----------



## AnnaM

I am also hooked on wooden toys, perfumes and matched betting! Using maths to extract risk free profits from bookmakers, I have zero interest in sports, just the maths! Earned over £25,000 from it before the bookmakers started clamping down on bonus abusers


----------



## Kev7950

My Guitar.......to the annoyance of the other half.


----------



## Caller.

BobJ said:


> Before we moved from a house to semi derelict bungalow 5 years ago I used to enjoy creating and maintaining an exotic, hardy
> 
> tropical garden outside in the UK (mad I know) Just to have somewhere nice to sit with a beer in the evenings I told my wife!
> 
> It's taken the best part of three years to renovate the bungalow with me doing most of the work evenings and weekends, the garden here is still a building site but I'm working on it.
> 
> Anyway, a short vid of my previous small garden before we sold up.


 I found that fascinating. I thought I saw what looked a banana tree in there? Is that right? I'm in the process of creating a tropical garden here in tropical Thailand. I plan to start a new thread and gallery about it soon. It's starting with the rear of the house being concreted over! :huh:


----------



## JDMdenon

Motorbikes, whiskey, beer, cigars, walking, mountainbiking, music (vinyl records), guitar playing and foolishly.... women.


----------



## BobJ

Caller. said:


> I found that fascinating. I thought I saw what looked a banana tree in there? Is that right? I'm in the process of creating a tropical garden here in tropical Thailand. I plan to start a new thread and gallery about it soon. It's starting with the rear of the house being concreted over! :huh:


 Hi Phil,

Yes, the large green banana clump mid video is Musa Basjoo. It's permanently planted out, obviously it dies down in the winter but regenerates from the roots each summer. At least it does here in the south west's relatively mild winter climate.

I can imagine you'll have an easier time of it creating a garden in tropical Thailand once you've jackhammered the concrete away!

I look forward to seeing your progress on here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caller.

BobJ said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> Yes, the large green banana clump mid video is Musa Basjoo. It's permanently planted out, obviously it dies down in the winter but regenerates from the roots each summer. At least it does here in the south west's relatively mild winter climate.
> 
> I can imagine you'll have an easier time of it creating a garden in tropical Thailand once you've jackhammered the concrete away!
> 
> I look forward to seeing your progress on here. :thumbsup:


 The problem with banana plants is getting rid of them! We have one growing in the back at the moment, - it's been dug up twice!

The concrete doesn't exist at the moment, it starts going down tomorrow! Basically, Thai houses are typically built at the back of a plot, which doesn't really mean grass can grow at the back and sides, as all houses have overhanging roofs. It also gets problematic after a storm as the base soil is a thick, clinging clay, often exposed. Thais also generally have what has become known as a Thai kitchen i.e. outdoors. Pam wants one, so the concrete is to create a sort of utility area - the washing machine is already out there.

Edit - did you actually manage to grow bananas?


----------



## mtysox

I'm hooked on vaping since I stopped smoking proper cigarettes. I also love thinking of new ways to see if I can find a way to make betting pay. I only place very small stakes with the aim that if I find a long term system that makes money then I will add more to it. So far, I'm still looking for this holy grail


----------



## BobJ

Caller. said:


> The problem with banana plants is getting rid of them! We have one growing in the back at the moment, - it's been dug up twice!
> 
> The concrete doesn't exist at the moment, it starts going down tomorrow! Basically, Thai houses are typically built at the back of a plot, which doesn't really mean grass can grow at the back and sides, as all houses have overhanging roofs. It also gets problematic after a storm as the base soil is a thick, clinging clay, often exposed. Thais also generally have what has become known as a Thai kitchen i.e. outdoors. Pam wants one, so the concrete is to create a sort of utility area - the washing machine is already out there.
> 
> Edit - did you actually manage to grow bananas?


 Ah, I read you wrong, thought you had conrete to get rid of rather than create a hard standing.

Although the banana variety Musa Basjoo will flower and produce small inedible fruit given a long warm growing

season it's not something I mangaged to achieve.


----------



## Caller.

BobJ said:


> Although the banana variety Musa Basjoo will flower and produce small inedible fruit given a long warm growing
> 
> season it's not something I mangaged to achieve.


 They grow easily here - have no idea of the variety - here's one from Pam's house in Korat, where I first stayed when I moved here.










The flower, which is huge, disappeared long before the fruit was ripe. You can buy them at markets and they are used in curry's. This tree was actually found to be rotten, after the stem the fruit grew on was chopped down - they only fruit the once. But the new growth was still healthy and the tree is still thriving, I was there last week. A neighbour looks after the few plants and keeps everything tidy. I don't like these trees because of the ants they host. They can be quite nasty.


----------



## BobJ

Loving the vegitation but you can keep the insects!


----------



## vinn

hooked on forums


----------



## Turpinr

John Smedley polos, long and short sleeved, Barbour jackets, wax or other, Loake boots.

I also like Polos made by Boss, Ralph Lauren, Vivienne Westwood and have a Merino wool Polo by Private White VC which is made in Manchester.


----------



## Andy300

Motorbikes, mountain bikes, making stuff with timber, drawing/art, and I'm about to try my hand at a bit of wood carving 

Oh, and thrash metal :yes:


----------



## WRENCH

Andy300 said:


> mountain bikes,


 Bought one when they first appeared on these shores, best ever was an early Specialized Stunt jumper Comp. Did everything on it, commuted, raced, toured. Ended up with a single speed conversion. I stupidly cut it up a couple of yearsnago. Had a couple that didn't work out since, but I've got a Surly Karate Monkey 29er single speed, and it is superb. :yes:

(Pic off the net)










Might put an Alfine 8 speed on it.


----------



## Andy300

Very nice :thumbsup:

I built up an old Specialized just for roads training out of an old rusted basket case that belonged to my son, and spares I had in the garage .. cost about £80 all in, and still going strong now :biggrin: .. its destined for the turbo trainer soon tho to get some fitness back


----------



## pauluspaolo

I have a more than passing interest in theatre & set build/stage manage/crew for a fair few local amateur dramatic groups in Leeds.

I also like bikes & cycle to work when work & theatre commitments (& the weather) allow. I get to work (when cycling) at about 7.30, it's an 18 mile round trip to/from work & if I'm at the theatre after work (usually till 9.30/10.00pm) then the last thing I'll feel like doing after such a long day is to cycle home  Anyway the weather's picking up so I'm hoping to start using the bike again soon. I have 3 bikes - 2 x mtb's (a Carrera Vengeance & a silver no brand one that I made up from various parts I had) & a Whyte Cambridge Varsity hybrid. The Whyte's a fantastic bike & it's the one I use 99.9% of the time. The Carrera rarely gets a look in whilst the silver one gets an occasional run round the estate - it's a bit of a clunker really but I have a soft spot for it.










My other liking is for old cars & I have this modified Reliant SS1 in the garage - I've uprated the brakes & suspension, rehashed the interior & fitted a bigger engine (1800 Zetec instead of 1600CVH). I spent 4 years doing it up & come June I'll have owned it for 10 years. I have toyed with the idea of selling it but the cars aren't worth much even when in sparkling standard condition so I can't see my less than standard & in decidedly non-sparkling condition being worth much at all. Besides which I like driving it so can't see me selling it in the foreseeable future.










I also collect tools to look after the above 

:thumbs_up:


----------



## vwfan

Clay shooting, Torches, WW2 interest, Go figure


----------



## mr_buller

Cycling, running, whisky, Belgium beers and Liverpool football club


----------



## BonZa

military history especially WW1 and Australia's involvment

then there are motorbikes and my Jeep Wrangler

but mostly I am a very keen gold prospector. tomorrow I'm heading out to the Victorian goldfields with my metal detector and will be camped out for a couple of nights in the bush enjoying the great outdoors; just a pity I haven't been able to give up my day job yet


----------



## JoT

I no longer collect old mining books as I have managed to find all those I wanted, now I have got them I am thinking why I put the collection together :biggrin: it takes up a lot of room!

My longbow archery has stopped because of a dodgy shoulder, I sold the 80lb bow because I couldn't draw it anymore, I can still draw the 60lb bow (just) but more than a few times affects my shoulder so I will probably sell that as well. The 45lb bow is still OK to use but I never seem to have the time I used to have given I have been in a relationship for 9 years!

I still have my metal and mineral ore samples in the loft - although they never see the light of day I can't bring myself to throw them away

I was also doing my family tree and history, that's completed - so what interests have I got now?

Well I got my old Olympus OM1n 35mm camera serviced and have dug all my filters and lenses out of storage and plan to start to taking a few photographs. I haven't got room for a darkroom (temporary or otherwise) so I wouldn't be able to get too serious. I also have a Yashica Twin-Lens-Reflex camera which is in near mint condition and I was given my great aunt's old box Brownie (no. 2) which I have cleaned up, so going to give both of these a go.

I have got involved with a small firefighting museum (I used to be a retained fireman in 70's and 80's) and help out there as well from time to time.

Anyone else updated their interests / collections and hobbies or for those who haven't told us what are you interested in?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Some may know that one of my other hobbies is angling. Before I married, I was Captain of Marlow Angling Club for several years and was heavily into match fishing. Marriage, children and work put fishing on the back burner for many, many years, my only outings being rare, once a year affairs. However, in anticipation of a lot more free time due to retiring, I have joined my local angling club and hope to try and get out at least once a week.

And thanks to @JoT for reviving many old threads, some of which I've not seen before. :thumbsup: :laughing2dw: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp

Roger the Dodger said:


> Before I married





Roger the Dodger said:


> Marriage, children and work ﻿put women





Roger the Dodger said:


> on the back burner for many, many years





Roger the Dodger said:


> only





Roger the Dodger said:


> being rare, once a year affairs


 Yep...confirmed...nuttier than a squirrel's fart.... :laughing2dw: ....Nige, you do make me laugh sometimes...


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> Some may know that one of my other hobbies is angling. Before I married, I was Captain of Marlow Angling Club for several years and was heavily into match fishing. Marriage, children and work put fishing on the back burner for many, many years, my only outings being rare, once a year affairs. However, in anticipation of a lot more free time due to retiring, I have joined my local angling club and hope to try and get out at least once a week.
> 
> And thanks to @JoT for reviving many old threads, some of which I've not seen before. :thumbsup: :laughing2dw: :thumbsup:


 So no one wheeled electric bike then ?


----------



## Nigelp

WRENCH said:


> So no one wheeled electric bike then ?


 no just plenty of women and lies about fishing


----------



## JoT

Roger the Dodger said:


> And thanks to @JoT for reviving many old threads, some of which I've not seen before. :thumbsup: :laughing2dw: :thumbsup:


 Been a bit geeky and merged threads as well, some good ones in the archive :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp

have you ever been to the mining museum in earby? Lancashire was yorkshire? My mates dad ran that in the 8o's


----------



## Cassie-O

I'm sure most of you know my main hobby/interest, Sir David Jason! :smiling-face-with-heart-eyes: I also collect Sir Elton John CDs/DVDs/VHS/Vinyl and general items, my favourite musician and good looking too, IMO. I love music in general, all types, oldies and up-to-date material. I enjoy making music with software on my laptop, nothing serious, just for fun. I love all nostalgic television programmes, for example: Steptoe and Son, Bergerac, The Two Ronnies, Citizen Smith, just to name a few. I never used to be into photography, but within the past two years I have been. I think it's down to the watch collecting, and seeing all the great pictures on here! Favourite actors, not on the same level as Sir David though: Robert Powell, Robert Lindsay, Dan Aykroyd, John Bowe, John Bowler, Bob Hoskins, George Cole and Anthony Valentine. I also keep a diary, which I like to set aside some time each day to fill in. I'm definitely not your "typical" 29 year old female! :king:


----------



## JoT

Nigelp said:


> have you ever been to the mining museum in earby? Lancashire was yorkshire? My mates dad ran that in the 80's


 Yes a long time ago, it is closed now sadly, all the artefacts have gone to another museum somewhere, not sure what they are going to do with the buildings


----------



## WRENCH

Vintage hats. Probably got more of them than watches. Mostly English and European, although I do have a few subtle American ones. Lock &Co are my favourites, followed by Borsalino. Can't see me ever stretching to one of these though.

https://www.lockhatters.co.uk/men/panamas/bespoke-ultra-fine-montecristi-panama.html

Ouch.


----------



## Nigelp

Cars

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



JoT said:


> Yes a long time ago, it is closed now sadly, all the artefacts have gone to another museum somewhere, not sure what they are going to do with the buildings


I remember being at school with the curators son mark dawson. He told me a story once about how they went down a mine some where around the area. There was a body left of an old miner. So the story went and he had all his tools on him. They werent sure whether he had died down there when working. In fact they thought it was more likely he had gone back for a look after it closed. They were allowed to keep all the tools, hat and boots of the corpse they claimed and they went in the museum. Shame its gone. My mates dad was an engineer and built his own traction engine about half the size of a mini all in full working order.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH

I used to have a collection of motorcycles, but, sadly my best mate got wiped out on his, and I lost interest, so they're all gone now, bar one slow thing.


----------



## spinynorman

I got through about 20 bass guitars while I was still playing, though I never had more than 6 at one time. Still have two 1970s Gibson Rippers hanging on the wall and a 1990s Fender Precision under the bed. And I just sold a Kala bass ukulele.


----------



## bowie

well I like David Bowie,Mick Ronson, Alphaville, coins, classic cars my mx5 also collect model cars of triumph tr7 cars, like cameras, like dads army and other classic British comedy tv, and lighters don't even smoke


----------



## WRENCH

Walking. Best thing ever for clearing the head. See loads of interesting stuff as well.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

WRENCH said:


> Walking. Best thing ever for clearing the head. See loads of interesting stuff as well.


 Absolutely agree, ol' pal...and will be taking a whole load of pics as well... :thumbsup:


----------



## sabailand

Got quite a lot of football programmes and ticket stubs, but actually stopped buying them a few years ago, still go to football though and spend most saturdays at the match!


----------



## WRENCH

Most mornings I see a man who collects fag ends.


----------



## rolexgirl

Other than my watches I don't have another collection, I don't have a lot of shoes or handbags or anything like that.

I have got quite a lot of art and culture books (is that a collection?)


----------



## WRENCH

Garage band memorabilia.


----------



## stdape

I used to have a collection of Vinyl Records mainly Elvis about 56 i think. Say used to, as one day when i was out, my Parrot got out, and chewed the lot !!!! Yes it is still alive today, but very close to Paxo and a Roast


----------



## spinynorman

I sold a lot of rock vinyl LPs, but still have two boxes of classical I don't know what to do with.


----------



## WRENCH

JoT said:


> They seem like nice girls


 Every day folk with a stage act.


----------



## rhaythorne

Hardcore chocolate for grown-ups. Of course, I can't really call it a "collection" as I've eaten it!


----------



## spinynorman

rhaythorne said:


> Hardcore chocolate for grown-ups. Of course, I can't really call it a "collection" as I've eaten it!


 You kept the packets though, surely.


----------



## rhaythorne

spinynorman said:


> You kept the packets though, surely.


 Yes, I keep checking them in case I missed a Golden Ticket hidden inside :wink:


----------



## BondandBigM

JoT said:


> Hartlepool FB Dennis F12


 We have fire engines in Hartlepool ??

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Some of the places I've lived in in Hartlepool you would need something like this these days










One place near where we lived they even nicked the ambulance.

https://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/local-news/ambulance-stolen-999-medics-treat-3674373

:huh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Another pastime I sometimes spend a few hours doing is knot tying. I love trying to make some of the more complicated forms illustrated in my books. I usually end up making key fobs, which are simple to do and I end up giving most of them away. When I'm not looking at watches, I find it quite relaxing to make a couple of an evening.










The two on the left are based on crown sennits and finished with a 'manrope' knot. The next two are whistle lanyards using single and double 'Turk's head' knots and the last three are basic macrame knotting...when the strands are tied in opposite directions around the central cores, the resulting weave is flat. When they are tied all in the same direction, the weave takes on a spiral shape.


----------



## JoT

@Roger the Dodger

That's interesting Roger, I am nowhere near that standard but do a bit of knot tying, I find it therapeutic :laugh:

I have a length of line on which I practice the knots learnt in the fire service back in the 1970's, simple knots like the reef, bowline and sheet bend, through more complex knots like bowline on the bight, chair knot etc as well as various hitches. Probably the most complex knot was the Turk's Head so nothing like yours, also did splicing and whipping.

I don't even know if line work is a thing now in the modern fire service


----------



## Roger the Dodger

JoT said:


> @Roger the Dodger
> 
> That's interesting Roger, I am nowhere near that standard but do a bit of knot tying, I find it therapeutic :laugh:
> 
> I have a length of line on which I practice the knots learnt in the fire service back in the 1970's, simple knots like the reef, bowline and sheet bend, through more complex knots like bowline on the bight, chair knot etc as well as various hitches. Probably the most complex knot was the Turk's Head so nothing like yours, also did splicing and whipping.
> 
> I don't even know if line work is a thing now in the modern fire service


 Good to see there's another 'knotter' on the forum, John...and I think @Iceblue is into it as well. I did make a couple of large knotboards several years ago that I gave away as 'housewarming' presents to friends. Unfortunately, I never took any pics of them, but you know the sort of thing I mean...like this...

[IMG alt="Image result for Knot Boards" data-ratio="54.16"]https://www.igkt.net/index.php/knot-gallery/15-knot-boards/detail/187-display5?tmpl=component&phocadownload=2[/IMG]

Now that has made me think it's time to make one for myself!

As an aside, while at work and out in the pickup truck, we often had to tie a load down, and I always used a 'Waggoner's' hitch or dolly as it's sometimes known. Despite me showing one colleague how to make this knot several times, he just couldn't get the hang of it. It's one of the simplest knots to make, based on half a sheepshank, yet as it works like a pulley system, is capable of exerting great pressure on a load...even more so if doubled up...yet it falls apart easily once the tension is released.

Sadly, you don't see many lorry drivers using it these days...the ratchet strap has taken over, but if you can learn to do it, it's one of the most useful hitches ever. The guy in this video ties it exactly the same way as I do, and you can see how easily it comes apart too.


----------



## Teg62x

Roger the Dodger said:


> Good to see there's another 'knotter' on the forum, John...and I think @Iceblue is into it as well. I did make a couple of large knotboards several years ago that I gave away as 'housewarming' presents to friends. Unfortunately, I never took any pics of them, but you know the sort of thing I mean...like this...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that has made me think it's time to make one for myself!
> 
> As an aside, while at work and out in the pickup truck, we often had to tie a load down, and I always used a 'Waggoner's' hitch or dolly as it's sometimes known. Despite me showing one colleague how to make this knot several times, he just couldn't get the hang of it. It's one of the simplest knots to make, based on half a sheepshank, yet as it works like a pulley system, is capable of exerting great pressure on a load...even more so if doubled up...yet it falls apart easily once the tension is released.


 I'm sure your knot tying comes in "very" handy now and again! 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Iceblue

This is a few mine I have a fundraiser ihread on twf selling them and some off the money go to charity and the upkeep of the forum

















I also just started to restore and due up old school 1980,s bmx bike one complete and one still doing up


----------



## WRENCH

Teg62x said:


> I'm sure your knot tying comes in "very" handy now and again!


 More knots there than roping and sheeting a 40 foot trailer. Is that what the police do in Fife ?


----------



## Teg62x

WRENCH said:


> More knots there than roping and sheeting a 40 foot trailer. Is that what the police do in Fife ?


 Being a law abiding citizen, I have absolutely no idea what the constabulary of Fife get up to!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Had a few hours to spare and as both my lads had asked me for new key fobs, made a couple to keep them happy. The first is based on a boat fender and is made using a four strand square braid for the loop,then an eight strand crown sennit and finally finishing with a Spanish ring knot at the top.










The second uses a three strand plait for the loop, then a double diamond knot, an alternate three by three crown sennit which forms the twisted part and finished with a six strand star knot topped with a double crown knot.


----------



## Craftycockney

Got into these recently although had few from back when.


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> Waggoner's﻿﻿' hitch ﻿or d﻿olly ﻿as it﻿'s﻿ so﻿﻿metime﻿s kn﻿o﻿w﻿n﻿﻿﻿﻿.


 Kinch, double kinch, or as they say up hear, "a sows lug".

Similar knot but different to how I tie it.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

I play golf, badly most of the time, and have a classic car. 1954 Austin A30. Got her last year for about £2k less than others in a similar condition, and have spent £2k in the last year getting her up to scratch. Isn't she lovely though ?


----------



## Cassie-O

Nigelp said:


> Ever been to Butlins in Ayr?





BondandBigM said:


> Back in the day around the mid 70's I worked in Ayr, a lot of girls from Butlins on nights out.


 I live about 25 minutes from Ayr, but never been to Butlins. :king:

Some pictures here, may rekindle some memories, Bond! :thumbsup:

http://www.butlins-memories.com/ayr/photos.htm


----------



## BondandBigM

The Mystery Bidder said:


> I live about 25 minutes from Ayr, but never been to Butlins. :king:
> 
> Some pictures here, may rekindle some memories, Bond! :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.butlins-memories.com/ayr/photos.htm


 Coincidentally Big M's daughter has organised a Halloween bash at Cairn Tara aka Butlins at Ayr as seen here in the distance a few weeks ago.



So if you see someone staggering around your locality with a half bottle of Buckie dressed as James Bond..........



:biggrin:


----------



## spanner74

Mrs Wiggles said:


> I play golf, badly most of the time, and have a classic car. 1954 Austin A30. Got her last year for about £2k less than others in a similar condition, and have spent £2k in the last year getting her up to scratch. Isn't she lovely though ?


 She's rather special! I do love an Austin A30. Above is my 1953 Morris Minor - recently restored.


----------



## MSC

Too many to list. I can restore and repair vintage Parker 51 pens to a very good standard, build PC`s, make candles, grow veg every year, make custom knives, collect denim from Japan and a long list of other largely useless hobbies and interests....


----------



## WRENCH

spanner74 said:


> She's rather special! I do love an Austin A30. Above is my 1953 Morris Minor - recently restored.


 I started off with a Van. My mate has a MM. Like this one. Beautiful but slow.


----------



## spanner74

WRENCH said:


> I started off with a Van. My mate has a MM. Like this one. Beautiful but slow.


 Wow! Mine had the 803 engine but we swapped it for the 948 and equivalent gear box and it's much better. Also have a 1969 minor 1000 which I use often.


----------



## WRENCH

spanner74 said:


> Wow! Mine had the 803 engine but we swapped it for the 948 and equivalent gear box and it's much better. Also have a 1969 minor 1000 which I use often.


 There is a guy who stays round the corner from me has one of the last Minors. It has the running gear from a 1275 MG Midget,disc brakes on the front and servo brakes so it stops. I'd still love a pick up.

Or an A40


----------



## spanner74

WRENCH said:


> There is a guy who stays round the corner from me has one of the last Minors. It has the running gear from a 1275 MG Midget,disc brakes on the front and servo brakes so it stops. I'd still love a pick up.
> 
> Or an A40


 Yes there are some decent modifications - that must be a good drive. My '69 has a servo so that stops....the '53 no so much. Pick-ups are going for quite a lot of money these days.


----------



## WRENCH

spanner74 said:


> Yes there are some decent modifications - that must be a good drive. My '69 has a servo so that stops....the '53 no so much. Pick-ups are going for quite a lot of money these days.


 I saw a Van on eBay recently, "asking" £26.995. Ridiculous.

My dad had a 1962 two door with the trafficators in the same position as yours. The older ones were lower down the pillar.


----------



## BondandBigM

Remember this from back in the day ??


----------



## spanner74

MSC said:


> Too many to list. I can restore and repair vintage Parker 51 pens to a very good standard, build PC`s, make candles, grow veg every year, make custom knives, collect denim from Japan and a long list of other largely useless hobbies and interests....


 Nice! I write with a Parker 45 I've had over 30 years but I've hankered for a 51. Do you sell them?


----------



## vinn

Stan said:


> I have a small collection of East German Praktica bayonet mount cameras and lense. Some are becomming quite sought after now.
> 
> Why collect these? Because no one else wanted them then and thought they were a joke. Now, some people would love my 50mm f1.4, 80mm f1.8 and the 55mm macro lens
> 
> But they should have thought of that before


 i like vintage cameras. the East German cameras were not popular. the shutters were not accurate, the contax camera, before the war, was as good as leica, east german contax clone (russian) was poorly made and short lived. on the good side,! the lenses are very good and compete with leica. so; after the war all the lenses we snaped up but the camera bodies were left without lenses and worthless. as it still today. vin



spanner74 said:


> Nice! I write with a Parker 45 I've had over 30 years but I've hankered for a 51. Do you sell them?


 collecting vintage ink pens is very good, like watches if you can fix them, you can use them. vin


----------



## MSC

spanner74 said:


> Nice! I write with a Parker 45 I've had over 30 years but I've hankered for a 51. Do you sell them?


 I have sold some in the past. But the problem was by the time I bought the pen, the quality new parts like the sac and breather tube and polished it all, the value only went up enough to cover costs and I was left with nothing or virtually nothing for my time.

I have three 45`s, but I prefer the 51`s and old Pelikan 400 pens


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

spanner74 said:


> She's rather special! I do love an Austin A30. Above is my 1953 Morris Minor - recently restored.


 Yes, under the bonnet a very similar car



WRENCH said:


> I started off with a Van. My mate has a MM. Like this one. Beautiful but slow.


 It depends what you class as slow. My Josephine (Austin A30) has an 803cc engine with no less than a 29 bhp under the bonnet, which when new could do 60mph, with a 0-60 of 39 seconds.Surely that is blistering performance. Of course, she is now 65 years old and has to be respected.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

A couple more knotting projects...someone asked me if I could make a hockey stick key fob in red and white. I had to experiment a bit with this one as I needed to make a solid core in order to hold the J shape. I eventually found an old knitting needle and bent it into the right shape, then tied the knots (Solomon knots) around it. I've never tried this before, so it will be interesteing to how long it lasts.



















The second one is my first attempt at an Avengers item. This is Thor's hammer (Mjolnir) made as a key fob. Basically, it's a 'monkey's fist' tied round a small rectangular piece of wood. The handle is a series of snake knots tied on top of each other, then stitched through with grey micro paracord.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Today's project was a pod of paracord dolphins...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

One of Sheila's friends wanted a heart fob, as her husband has just had a stroke. Happy to oblige...


----------



## Bonzodog

Since getting back into watches I can just about afford to eat never mind other collections :bash:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Many, many years ago, during the two year convalescence period following a serious car accident in 1989, I got quite involved with woodturning. A friend gave me the extended use of a Record woodturning lathe, and I bought the basic tools (Spindle, skew and bowl turning gouges, parting tool, calipers etc) and set about filling my time making various items from local, as well as exotic woods. Over the period I made many lace bobbins, goblets, vases, bowls, egg cups, pens, clocks...anything that could be made was explored. One of my favourite pastimes was to use small offcuts (which would otherwise have been binned) to make either wooden eggs, or fruit. These were often used as samples to show the different woods available...especially the exotics. Most items were given away, as people never seem to want to pay for something 'you've knocked up in the shed'. The phase eventually passed and the lathe was reclaimed by its owner. Sadly, I never used to take pics of the pieces, so don't have a record of the many items I made. However, since the untimely demise of my mother-in-law, during the clearout of her house, we found a bowl of wooden fruit that I had made for her in 1992. Its the only thing I have left now, and has been bought home for posterity.

This bowl of fruit was made during 1992...










The bowl is made from a single bowl blank of Fiddleback Sycamore, and the fruit are made variously from Purple Heart, Tulip Wood, Bird's Eye Maple, Lignum Vitae, Lime and Burr Walnut. The stalks are Ebony.










Turning a pedestal bowl like this from a single blank is very wasteful, as 90% of it ends up on the floor as shavings. I made later, similar bowls from two pieces and joined them together. The blackening on the rim and flutes on the base are done by pressing another piece of wood against the spinning bowl so that it scorches it. When sanded and polished, it makes an attractive highlight, especially on blond woods like this. In the pic below you can see the lovely grain of the Fiddleback Sycamore. As it's name suggests, this wood is commonly used for the backs of violins and fiddles, usually a pair of bookmatched pieces.



















This lemon is made of Bird's Eye Maple, a stunningly beautiful wood often used for the dashboard in prestigious cars. Rounded objects like friut or eggs cant be held in a normal lathe chuck...you have to make what is called a scrapwood chuck which looks a bit like a cup, and the piece wedges into it and is held by friction alone.










Apples from Lime and Lignum Vitae (which is heavier than water and sinks). Stalks are Ebony.










Pears from Tulip Wood and Purple Heart...the colours when freshly turned are very vibrant...especially when polished and waxed. These fruit have also been coated in a product called Rustins Plastic coating which gives the very glossy finish. Sadly over time the colours fade and these are not as bright as they would have been 27 years ago.










Plums and cherry from Purple Heart. The cherry stalk is a twig cut from the hedgerow...originally it was forked like a wishbone and there was another cherry with it, but over the years it has become broken.










This pear was made out of a bit of Burr Walnut, and I turned it to look as though it was a bit mouldy. I added the little Lime maggot as a bit of fun!




























Perhaps I should buy another woodturning lathe and start up again now that I've retired.


----------



## johnbaz

Have to say Roger, Those fruits and bowl are brilliant!! :clap: :notworthy:

I once bought a Record 24dml from the bootsale, I had a chat with the seller, He'd bought it as a hobby but when he saw the amount of shavings in his garage, He didn't use it again! :mad0218: , He asked £20 for it!  , The rest was missing so he gave me his address and I went over to his in the afternoon, He'd found the rest along with a box of Marples chisels, I gave him a tenner for the chisels and came away happy!

I never did set it up due to not having room but on a Bushcraft forum a chap had a Granville Senior metal lathe, He'd tried turning wood in it but found it too restrictive and wanted to swap it for a wood turning lathe, I offered the once used Record which he jumped at so we met in Derby and did the trade!, Forgot to say, I acquired a set of chucks for the Record, I was telling a mate at work about it, Turned out his uncle was managing director there, He brought me the £300 set and wouldn't take anything for them!, He only wanted a breakfast buying on the friday! :blush:

I bought some exotic woods/Burrwoods to put some knives together but ended up sending most of the stuff to a lad that wanted to have a go!!










John :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM

Was that in between making bits for Super Guns.

:biggrin:

Back in the day I bought a few lathes from this place.










I have a vague memory that it was just along the road a bit from Forgemasters ???


----------



## johnbaz

BondandBigM said:


> Was that in between making bits for Super Guns.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Back in the day I bought a few lathes from this place.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a vague memory that it was just along the road a bit from Forgemasters ???


 It was Bond, I used to pass it every day on my way to work until the planners stopped us driving through the Whicker!!

My father was a driver for Tommy Wards scrap division, Wages were rubbish but the fiddle made up for it!! :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Not long ago I mentioned that I was going to start making a selection of Marvel character themed paracord bracelets. The first two are now completed and more will follow...I have bracelet plans for Captain America, Ironman, Vision, Deadpool, etc. I know Andy (@Iceblue) makes bracelets too and has a fundraiser going by selling his and donating towards the forum upkeep. If there is any interest in these Marvel ones, let me know and I will do something similar.

Spiderman...










The Hulk.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

A couple more...

Deadpool.










The bracelets above are all made utilising the 'Solomon' knot, but this next one uses the 'Glock' knot and makes a far chunkier item.

Ironman.


----------



## Nigelp

vintage Levis and just got this Trucker 2 jacket. I blame the 6 million dollar man.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Have had a bit of time to make a couple more Marvel 'Avengers' themed bracelets...the first is a 'Groot' based one, and like the character, is a true survivalist bracelet as the buckle has a built in compass, whistle, sparking rod, digital watch and knife. My son asked for this one. It is basically formed from Solomon knots with accent colours woven in to resemble the vines and branches of Groot.










The second is a tribute to the Infinity gauntlet worn by Thanos in the 'Infinity Wars'. It's a 'Trilobite' weave, with coloured 'Ranger beads' to represent the 6 Infinity stones.










A few more key fobs...


----------



## Turpinr

johnbaz said:


> It was Bond, I used to pass it every day on my way to work until the planners stopped us driving through the Whicker!!
> 
> My father was a driver for Tommy Wards scrap division, Wages were rubbish but the fiddle made up for it!! :thumbsup:
> 
> John


 Hecky la pecky that brings back memories.

They had Ward 7's and DSG's in the training centre at Leyland Motors in the mid 70's, still painted in their wartime dark blue colour.


----------



## pauluspaolo

I've always had a bit of a thing for knives/multi-tools & the like & have recently bought these two knives. I'm quite interested in paracord rope work/knots & thought these may come in handy due to the marlin spike which is used for splicing rope & loosening knots. To be honest I'm kidding myself really but neither were expensive & both are quite cool things especially the vintage one  It's not a great photo of them I'm afraid but the silver one is a modern Marbles yachting/rigging knife whilst the black one is a vintage British/Belgian army clasp/jack/pen knife. This came in mucky condition (lots of old storage grease & a small amount of rust) but is otherwise in good condition & dates from 1951 - when I get chance I'm intending to clean it some more but considering it's nearly 70 years old I don't think it's doing too badly. I'd buy another one but the website I found it on now won't post these due to new legislation  Not sure how the likes of Heinnie Haynes (where I got the Marbles knife from & who sell all sorts of bladed items) get round this! Anyway if it's lasted this long it'll probably last a fair bit longer & I probably don't actually "need" a second one!

The can opener is marked: A.B.L.1951 which if entered into Google gives the following info (from BladeForums.com): ABL= Armée belge-Belgisch leger which just means Belgian army, written in French first and Dutch second. 1950 (or 1951 in my case) was the year they were issued. Sometimes you see these on the web as British army knives, but they aren't. :thumbs_up:


----------



## pauluspaolo

pauluspaolo said:


> I've always had a bit of a thing for knives/multi-tools & the like & have recently bought these two knives. I'm quite interested in paracord rope work/knots & thought these may come in handy due to the marlin spike which is used for splicing rope & loosening knots. To be honest I'm kidding myself really but neither were expensive & both are quite cool things especially the vintage one  It's not a great photo of them I'm afraid but the silver one is a modern Marbles yachting/rigging knife whilst the black one is a vintage British/Belgian army clasp/jack/pen knife. This came in mucky condition (lots of old storage grease & a small amount of rust) but is otherwise in good condition & dates from 1951 - when I get chance I'm intending to clean it some more but considering it's nearly 70 years old I don't think it's doing too badly. I'd buy another one but the website I found it on now won't post these due to new legislation  Not sure how the likes of Heinnie Haynes (where I got the Marbles knife from & who sell all sorts of bladed items) get round this! Anyway if it's lasted this long it'll probably last a fair bit longer & I probably don't actually "need" a second one!
> 
> The can opener is marked: A.B.L.1951 which if entered into Google gives the following info (from BladeForums.com): ABL= Armée belge-Belgisch leger which just means Belgian army, written in French first and Dutch second. 1950 (or 1951 in my case) was the year they were issued. Sometimes you see these on the web as British army knives, but they aren't. :thumbs_up:


 I've just been looking back through this thread & see that I posted on page 6 (in 2009 I think). In that post I mentioned that I was restoring/modifying a 1985 Reliant Scimitar SS1. This has now been on the road for some time & is fitted with an 1800 Zetec (not the 2 litre as I mentioned in my post), it's been reliable & fun to drive though I don't use it very often - though I did drive it to work yesterday. Any excuse to post some pictures :clap:


----------



## Boots

pauluspaolo said:


> come in handy due to the marlin spike which is used for splicing rope & loosening knots


 The thing to look out for with a Marlin Spike (if actually using it for its intended purpose, rather than just cleaning under your nails etc.) is that it should lock in position with the lanyard ring.


----------



## pauluspaolo

Boots said:


> The thing to look out for with a Marlin Spike (if actually using it for its intended purpose, rather than just cleaning under your nails etc.) is that it should lock in position with the lanyard ring.


 Yes I've seen that on a couple of similar knives that I've semi-seriously looked at. Considering the UK laws about locking blades (if you can call the spike a blade?) I'm reluctant to get a knife with anything that locks. Neither of the above knives have this feature & I don't consider it a massive problem. I can't see me splicing any rope in the near (or far) future & if I have the knife on me I'm much more likely to end up using it as an awl or punch. All the blades/tools on the vintage one take some effort to open, feel solid when open & take an equal amount of effort in closing. I really can't see any of the blades closing accidentally unless the user does something stupid with it. The whole thing has a rather rough made from girders feel to it. A refined & well finished knife it most certainly isn't! The Marbles is quite a nicely finished knife (certainly when compared to the vintage one) & has blades/tools that are easier to open/close, in fact it's one of the easiest to open/close folding knives I've ever owned or used. However once again I'd say that unless the user does something stupid with it I can't see the blades closing accidentally & causing injury. Of the two I much prefer the feel - in respect of robustness, heft, age, history etc - of the vintage one.

I'll try to get a photo of them both without the watch getting in the way


----------



## WRENCH

You can still get the Navy Riggers knife new "legal carry" minus the can opener etc.

And the Marbles,


----------



## pauluspaolo

I took some more photos of the pen knives I mentioned a couple of posts above. I found the yellow one at home - I think it belongs to my youngest step daughter as she likes sailing & has sailed/crewed on yachts in the past. On this knife (marked Mac Italy) the spike & shackle key lock but the serrated blade doesn't - none of the blades/tools lock on the other two.

All the knives are a similar size when closed but the blades on the 2 modern knives are a fair bit bigger at 3" (close to the UK legal max) than the vintage one which is closer to 2 3/4" in length.

I'm going to have a go at cleaning up the blade on the vintage knife today/this week.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Made a few more key fobs today...basically they are all what are called 'Globe' knots but they are different types. I went a bit patriotic on the first two!

The first is a proper 'Monkey fist'. This is a simple 'wrap in 3 directions' knot. It was/still is used as a weight on the end of a heaving line...a light line thrown from a ship to the dock. The heavier docking line is then attached and pulled across. It usually has a weight inside it to facilitate throwing. This small one has a marble inside. The 3 knots just above the fist are 'snake' knots and the knot below the keyring is a Turk's head.










The second is based on a Turk's head knot, which is woven like a plait. It too is formed round a marble (or any other round object like a wooden bead or a steel ball bearing). It's more complicated to tie than the Monkey fist.










This last one is the most complicated. It's a 'pineapple' knot, and is a larger Turk's head with another colour woven in separately. This is a replica of a life preserver. The marble in this is the size of a golf ball (in fact they are sometimes made with a golf ball) and is very heavy.


----------



## pauluspaolo

I had a go at cleaning the main blade of the military knife last night/this morning. I used used the finest wet & dry paper I had along with some brasso metal polish. Not a bad result - certainly looks better than it did - but the pitting's quite deep so it'd take forever to remove it all. After getting it to this state I was cold (was in the garage) so gave it up & went in for a cuppa & to warm up. This morning I used the same grade wet & dry paper with some oil in the hope that this will get into the pitting & keep the rust at bay. The oil (diesel oil I think) was in a dropping bottle at work & we'll have to see if it has the desired effect.

Next job is to sharpen it - it's reasonably sharp already & will cut quite thick string & paracord with a bit of effort. The edge is straight & undamaged so that's good & should make the job a bit simpler. I have a sharpening stone that came with a set of chisels so I'll probably try to use that. I've no real idea what I'm doing though so I'll be perusing YouTube for inspiration/advice


----------



## Roger the Dodger

My younger son went to see the latest Joker film, so as I had plans for the Joker/Harley Quinn character bracelets from Suicide Squad, made one of each for him and his girlfriend.

Joker...










Harley Quinn...










Showing the heart motif...


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

Play golf 4 times a week. Own a 1954 Austin A30. Play pool for my local pub team. Have a season ticket at Spurs. I also enjoy supervising my wife when she is doing the housework


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Just completed the latest in my series of 'Avenger' bracelets. This one is based on the penultimate Phase 3 film 'Avengers: Endgame' and the colours reflect the 'Quantum' suits the team wore in the film. It's quite large, requiring a 3/4" buckle and is 1.5" (40mm) wide and 1/2" (13mm) thick. It's a version of the Kahuku sanctified weave.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Today's exercise was another Avengers bracelet based on the character 'Vision'...an AI being comprising elements of Ultron and J.A.R.V.I.S. The yellow ranger bead symbolises the Soul stone in Vision's forehead.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

In view of what day it is today (Rememberance Sunday) I thought I'd have a go at making some bracelets with a flag theme to them and came up with 3 different red,white and blue items. There is a small one (3/4" wide), a medium one (1"wide) and a large one (11/4"wide)










The first two are based on the very simple Solomon's knot (also called a square knot or a Portuguese sennit) while the large one is a version of the sanctified weave, (named after the company 'Sanctified Knots', whose owner invented it)....and of course , there also had to be the most famous symbol ever...the Poppy.










Small. Solomon knot with a spine (the white part)










Medium. Double Solomon knot.










Large. Sanctified weave.










The Solomon knot is easy to tie and needs no explanation, but the Sanctified weave is worth having a look at.

I use a jig, as it's much easier to keep all 6 cords in order. Once the four strand core is in place, the weave can start, First, the two reds go behind the core and come up through the middle...










Then the first white comes from behind, through the middle below the reds and then through the red loop on the right.










Repeat on the other side taking the white through the red loop on the left










Then the first blue comes under everything, up through the middle, over everything and back down through the middle, passing to the right of itself.










Repeat on the other side, finally passing to the left of itself.










Tighten it all up and repeat until finished. Snip and singe the ends as usual.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Latest Marvel themed item...the Spider-man 'Web splat' bracelet...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Weather a bit grim today so decided to try and make a 'Thor' themed bracelet. My favourite character from the MCU, this one picks up (I hope) on Thor's mesh like silver armour, red cape and the stitching is a nod to the wrapping on the handle of Mjölnir.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Grim weather again today, so ever on the lookout for new knots to try, I found a tutorial about the 'Rattlesnake' knot (which resembles a snake's rattle) and decided to have a go. When tied, it's triangular in section. Several hours later, and I had a few new key fobs, which is what this knot is ideal for.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Bit of a grim day today, so couldn't get out. Found an interesting youtube tutorial showing how to incorporate letters in paracord (micro paracord, actually), so had a go. Quite time consuming, but I think it turned out OK.


----------



## Nigelp

nice work Roger :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I mentioned a few posts back, a bowl of lathe turned wooden fruit that I made for my late M-I-L. At that time I also commented that I used to make wooden eggs from scraps as samples, but that none had survived. Just before we came away, I found buried at the back of a seldom looked in cupboard, the last bowl of eggs I made....probably hidden by the other half... :laughing2dw:

The bowl is again made from Fiddleback Sycamore, but this one was made in two pieces, which were then joined. There's less waste this way, as the bowl can be turned from a relatively narrow blank, and the stem and foot from an even smaller one.



















The two bowls together...










The eggs...L-R

Kingwood, Pink Ivory, Lime, Lignum vitae.










L-R

Walnut, Zebrano, African Blackwood, Yew.










L-R

Tulip wood, Pitch Pine, Purple Heart, Bird's Eye Maple.










Pink Ivory is a very rare wood, and very expensive. It has been protected for over 40 years and cannot be felled anymore. Therefore, if you can get hold of a piece, you know it's at least 40 years old or more. When initially turned, it is a beautiful pale pink in colour, but unless kept in the dark, quickly oxidises to a pale straw colour as above. I had one small billet of this rare wood, not enough to make anything significant, but I got a couple of eggs, pens and several lace bobbins out of it.

Freshly cut Pink Ivory.


----------



## Teg62x

Roger the Dodger said:


> R
> 
> Kingwood, Pink Ivory, Lime, Lignum vitae.


 LignumVitae... one of several woods with a density greater than water, so does not float!

free piece of useless information for you. :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH

Teg62x said:


> free piece of useless information for you.


 Here's another.

It was used as propeller shaft bearings in large ships, including early Nuclear subs. :toot:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Teg62x said:


> LignumVitae... one of several woods with a density greater than water, so does not float!
> 
> free piece of useless information for you. :laughing2dw:


 Quite correct, and I'll demonstrate it when I get back next weekend.


----------



## vinn

Roger the Dodger said:


> Quite correct, and I'll demonstrate it when I get back next weekend.


 that wood is so dense it was used as a shaft bearing. vin

i also collect cameras, here is a Sept 35 mm motion picture camera/projector. French made from the 1920s'. vin ------- no post


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> Quite correct, and I'll demonstrate it when I get back next weekend.


 Old land drive fertilizer spreaders used to have bearings made out of the stuff.

Like this.










https://lignumvitaesolutions.com/



Teg62x said:


> LignumVitae... one of several woods with a density greater than water, so does not float!
> 
> free piece of useless information for you. :laughing2dw:


 I bought some reclaimed Chlorocardium rodiei (Greanheart) along the coast from you a few years ago, very dense, and excellent for garden fence posts and strainers. Sore on the chain saw though.


----------



## JimmyUSA

Now that I'm getting my health back my view on life has changed. Particularly what I do with my free time. I've been spending more time tinkering around with my Corvette. It's enjoyable. And I'm outdoors, even if the weather isn't the best this time of year. I might buy another Corvette this year some time. I dunno. I always had a thing for the C3. Will see. Odd as it is, I really only wear my old Timex watches now. Remember the racing ones from the 70s? Those ones. I walked in my room the other day and said to myself what the heck do you need all of these watches for? Heh heh.


----------



## jsud2002

After seeing @Roger the Dodger paracord bracelets I decided to have a go at making one myself , a few pm's later from Roger with advice sourcing paracord I ordered myself some ( many thanks Roger for the help )









Helpful tutorials from you tube and I made these



























I plan on making some more bracelets and also a Dog collar for our dog Alfie .


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Great start, John...they all look really good! I like the colour match with the fleece. You'll soon be moving on to some of the more complicated weaves, like the 'sanctified'. If you haven't already done so, check out the Youtube videos/tutorials by Tim on 'Weavers of Eternity' and Mark on 'The Paracord Guild'. For more decorative knotwork, check out Mikko Snellman's site, 'Ropeworks'. (https://www.snellman.ax/)


----------



## champ

Fishing with some of my vintage rods and tackle is most enjoyable in reasonable weather imo.About eighteen months ago i thought i might find a hobby/collection that i could do indoors during the worst of the winter months.I decided that it would be Hornby O gauge railways.

I sold some of the vintage tackle that i did not use to fund the new hobby.I was very surprised to find out just how collectable these items were and that there is a national and indeed international club withe thousands om members.HRCA or the Hornby Railways Collectors Association.They publish a monthly magazine and hold regional meetings.My local group holding ours about 10 miles away one a month.

I did not want to fiddle with electrics so went for clockwork locos.Luckliy these are cheaper than the electric ones.I now have fifteen locos,lots of wagons,station, engine shed,tunnel,works depot,figures and rails of course.Its fun at home though being O gauge takes up a lot of room.Its also great fun to visit my local club where we run electric and clockwork with each meeting having a theme relating to the collectable theme.Locos and wagons based on one of the regions SR,LMS,LNER etc.Hornby made the tinplate o gauge from the late 1920s to the 1960s i believe with the pre war items being the most sought after.We dont do modelling as such we just "play trains".Thought this might be of interest.


----------



## bridgeman

Interesting, how long does a wind last on a clockwork engine....?? Seem to remember from my 1950s oval of track it only went round a few times before stopping.,maybe it was just my engine.


----------



## JoT

JimmyUSA said:


> Now that I'm getting my health back my view on life has changed. Particularly what I do with my free time. I've been spending more time tinkering around with my Corvette. It's enjoyable. And I'm outdoors, even if the weather isn't the best this time of year. I might buy another Corvette this year some time. I dunno. I always had a thing for the C3. Will see. Odd as it is, I really only wear my old Timex watches now. Remember the racing ones from the 70s? Those ones. I walked in my room the other day and said to myself what the heck do you need all of these watches for? Heh heh.


 We need pictures!


----------



## champ

bridgeman said:


> Interesting, how long does a wind last on a clockwork engine....?? Seem to remember from my 1950s oval of track it only went round a few times before stopping.,maybe it was just my engine.


 Hello bridgeman.It does vary from loco to loco.Generally a loco should probably go around an oval of track about eight to ten times i guess.The same loco might go a little further if some straights are added as on the oval there would be more friction against the wheels.They do tend to "fly"along straights, the longer the better.Also some clocker types have stronger mechanisms than others.The HRCA guys fine tune their locos to get maximum performance.


----------



## WRENCH

I seem to have inadvertently amassed a collection of boots. I was having a look on Pinterest earlier, and was surprised to find what I once wore for clambering over dozers, is now very de rigueur wear for the urban dude, especially in a worn out state, and there are people like this guy promoting "snake oil" to keep you 'hip".






How did boot ownership become so complicated ? 1st world problem methinks.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

WRENCH said:


> I seem to have inadvertently amassed a collection of boots. I was having a look on Pinterest earlier...


 Bladdy Pinterest...everytime I go on there, ten seconds after I've started looking at whatever it is, a drop box appears telling me to sign up to see more and the screen locks up....at which my response is...well you can guess...! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Ocean_Jr

WRENCH said:


> I seem to have inadvertently amassed a collection of boots. I was having a look on Pinterest earlier, and was surprised to find what I once wore for clambering over dozers, is now very de rigueur wear for the urban dude, especially in a worn out state, and there are people like this guy promoting "snake oil" to keep you 'hip".
> 
> How did boot ownership become so complicated ? 1st world problem methinks.


 For me it's Converse shoes. My SO recently mentioned we might need more storage for shoes soon, which I, sticking too old cliches, initially considered as her problem rather than mine. Not sure if that's to be considered a collection yet, but when she presented me with 33 pairs of Chucks (all belonging to me) I had to admit it was me who caused the lack of space in the show drawers. Given the poor quality of Converse, owning this many is probably more of a medical condition than a collection.


----------



## johnbaz

champ said:


> Fishing with some of my vintage rods and tackle is most enjoyable in reasonable weather imo.About eighteen months ago i thought i might find a hobby/collection that i could do indoors during the worst of the winter months.I decided that it would be *Hornby O gauge railways.*
> 
> I sold some of the vintage tackle that i did not use to fund the new hobby.I was very surprised to find out just how collectable these items were and that there is a national and indeed international club withe thousands om members.HRCA or the Hornby Railways Collectors Association.They publish a monthly magazine and hold regional meetings.My local group holding ours about 10 miles away one a month.
> 
> I did not want to fiddle with electrics so went for clockwork locos.Luckliy these are cheaper than the electric ones.I now have fifteen locos,lots of wagons,station, engine shed,tunnel,works depot,figures and rails of course.Its fun at home though being O gauge takes up a lot of room.Its also great fun to visit my local club where we run electric and clockwork with each meeting having a theme relating to the collectable theme.Locos and wagons based on one of the regions SR,LMS,LNER etc.Hornby made the tinplate o gauge from the late 1920s to the 1960s i believe with the pre war items being the most sought after.We dont do modelling as such we just "play trains".Thought this might be of interest.


 Many years ago my Grandma lived in a block of six flats for the elderly, They had a communal bin place which was a locked brick built place attached to the side of the building, One day she went in to put some waste in her bin and found an old drawer full of Hornby Mechano Dublo railway stuff!, She took it all in to her flat and phoned my mum to tell her to get me to go and collect it!, There was loads of the tinplate triple line track, Diecast intersections with all sorts of other accessories and around six very heavy Loco's and about twenty or so tin carriages- There was even one of those that a door opened and caught a bag of mail from a post trackside! It had the special bit of track that made the door open to catch it!! :laughing2dw: 
there were no transformers or speed controllers but I picked them up cheaply at the bootsales!!

It turned out that her two neighbours above her were both in their 90's and were sweetheart train enthusiasts!- They were getting married and moving in together and apparently he had a huge layout so hers wasn't needed anu more!!

I still have it all somewhere but not seen them in years!!

*EDIT- This was the smaller 00 guage *

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Eldest son bought a new tarantula the other day. This one is a terrestrial species that lives on the ground. His other two are arboreal and live in tree tops.

New spider...a Great Brazillian Blue...

It was pretty hungry after its trip in the post and immediately jumped on some crickets...






The Spider shop where he bought it also gave him a Praying Mantis which I have taken charge of. It was also pretty hungry as I found out when I put a fly in its cage. It's only tiny (1" / 25mm) at the moment, probably in its 3rd instar (2 to go) but soon chased after the fly and caught it. This is a Giant Asian Mantis (Hierodula membranacea) and will eventually be around 3-4" (75-100mm) long when adult.


----------



## champ

johnbaz said:


> *EDIT- This was the smaller 00 guage *
> 
> John :thumbsup:


 That size is know as "Dublo" John.The HRCA clubs usually run this at meetings to compliment (or the other way round if your a Dublo collector!).I bought a loco some trucks and tracks but it confirmed that i prefer the larger size so i will move it on at one of the meetings.


----------



## JoT

I have a small collection of miners' lamps I will have to dig them out, one was presented to me the other's I have picked up from places I have had an involvement with


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Playing with the pets today...Green Bottle Blue tarantula..










Pink Toed tarantula...










Caribena versicolour...a different pink toe. This one's blue.










Praying mantis. (Hierodula membranacea-Giant Asian mantis)










This mantis is tiny at the moment...here it is on my little finger. It will eventually be as big as my hand

.









Fully grown (stock pic)

[IMG alt="Hierodula membranacea imago female review - YouTube" data-ratio="56.00"]https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn%3AANd9GcR_wkDeEsxFbxEY9on_kxoPwe8nx7CLPU_LCnKYe4MeHKiCcIQA[/IMG]


----------



## Jari37

WRENCH said:


> I seem to have inadvertently amassed a collection of boots. I was having a look on Pinterest earlier, and was surprised to find what I once wore for clambering over dozers, is now very de rigueur wear for the urban dude, especially in a worn out state, and there are people like this guy promoting "snake oil" to keep you 'hip".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did boot ownership become so complicated ? 1st world problem methinks.


 Yep fell down this rabbit hole over Christmas. Narrowly averted buying a pair of Red Wing Iron Rangers I didn't need. Opted instead for a beautiful pair of Loake 1880s.

Beyond boots though, I have a thing for unusually niche, unnecessarily expensive espresso machines. Also fond of allotments. These are cheaper & altogether better in global pandemics.


----------



## JimmyUSA

JoT said:


> We need pictures!


 Of what? The car? Here's a couple. I replaced the top, though. The one on there in the picture is the old one. Now I have the stock glass one.


----------



## JoT

@JimmyUSA tremendous, thanks!


----------



## WRENCH

Jari37 said:


> Red Wing Iron Rangers I didn't need. Opted instead for a beautiful pair of Loake 1880s.


 I've got both, neither were full price. The Red Wings are no way worth the money compared to the Loakes. They (Red Wing) are rough made and rough finished, the soles are poor and they wear out quickly, especially the heels. A lot of these "fashion work boots" are ripping it a bit. These look good, but £900 ?


----------



## Jari37

Interesting. I found the Iron Rangers surprisingly comfortable when I tried them on (was not expecting to), but I did notice the relative roughness in construction. Loake 1880s are faultless IMO for the price point - these are the ones I currently have: https://www.humphriesshoes.co.uk/bedale/p3963 Had never considered oxblood until I tried some on in the shop & much preferred them to the other colours. Next up is a pair of Trickers Stow boots in kudu.


----------



## WickerBill

This is my baby....SRT6 Crossfire, runs 11.2 seconds over the 1/4 mile. Haven't raced in a year but hopefully when all this is over we can get back to the track.


----------



## Garry

Love that Xfire.

I had one for a couple of years, very underestimated / underrated, and a totally bulletproof engine.

They're getting rare here now, so always drew admiring looks when out and about.


----------



## WickerBill

Garry said:


> Love that Xfire.
> 
> I had one for a couple of years, very underestimated / underrated, and a totally bulletproof engine.
> 
> They're getting rare here now, so always drew admiring looks when out and about.


 Thanks. Yeh there's 48 of the SRT 6 versions in the U.K....and only 46 right hand drive versions in the world. They have their issues mainly with crank sensors but it's a relatively easy fix.

bang for buck though you get mustang performance for MX5 money....

....and if you tune them like mine it's 911 GT3 performance for a fraction of the price (in a straight line anyway!)


----------



## Garry

WickerBill said:


> Thanks. Yeh there's 48 of the SRT 6 versions in the U.K....and only 46 right hand drive versions in the world. They have their issues mainly with crank sensors but it's a relatively easy fix.
> 
> bang for buck though you get mustang performance for MX5 money....
> 
> ....and if you tune them like mine it's 911 GT3 performance for a fraction of the price (in a straight line anyway!)


 Never had a crank sensor go, but the cam sensors were twitchy. I just kept a spare one in the car - 5 minute fix... :yes:

I loved mine and have even thought about getting one again, as I miss it.


----------



## WickerBill

Garry said:


> Never had a crank sensor go, but the cam sensors were twitchy. I just kept a spare one in the car - 5 minute fix... :yes:
> 
> I loved mine and have even thought about getting one again, as I miss it.


 Haha yeh I've had both go! Only once mind you. That and the throttle position sensor....which went on me just before this lockdown...I was about to get it fixed but can't get it to the bloody garage now!


----------



## Garry

WickerBill said:


> Haha yeh I've had both go! Only once mind you. That and the throttle position sensor....which went on me just before this lockdown...I was about to get it fixed but can't get it to the bloody garage now!


 A yeh, the good old tps - was lucky with mine.

Only other issue I had was the common sticky ignition key, but I just used an online guide, stripped it and removed the pin.


----------



## WickerBill

Garry said:


> A yeh, the good old tps - was lucky with mine.
> 
> Only other issue I had was the common sticky ignition key, but I just used an online guide, stripped it and removed the pin.


 Yeh I'm guessing it's the TPS anyway, I need to put on the code reader to be sure...it might just be a simple throttle reset but haven't had the time to sort it yet...and don't want to drive 20 miles to my preferred garage and get stopped by the coppers on the way!


----------



## Craftycockney

I have seemed to acclimated 100's of die cast models over the past few years. Got boxes of the stuff as well as star wars lego, figures etc. Mrs goes barmy as I around 8 boxes stacked against the living room wall!


----------



## JRParker

Maybe doesnt quite count as collecting. But every few years i will research and build a new high end / gaming pc. Always built them rather than buying, not as hard as you would think and works out cheaper.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

More mantis pics...the last time I posted some pics, my mantis was still quite small...










Since that pic, it has moulted and grown somewhat...










Once it had moulted, it started feeding again...here with a young locust...










..and today with a fly...










Shouldn't be long before the next moult.


----------



## BondandBigM

JimmyUSA said:


> Of what? The car? Here's a couple. I replaced the top, though. The one on there in the picture is the old one. Now I have the stock glass one.


 Nice, a friend of mine has one of those that he bought brand new and had it shipped over here to the U.K. From memory I think it's an 88/89. He hardly uses it and it has very low miles.

I had a couple of late C3's an 80 and an 81, both four speed cars.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Another month and the mantids have both moulted again, getting bigger in the process. This is quite a delicate time for these insects because they have to hang upside down to shed their old skin. During this time, the cage mustn't be moved or jolted, because as the insect emerges from its old skin, a process that can take several hours, its new skin is very soft and pliable and if it falls from its position, its body will be irreparably damaged. Likewise, no prey food must be introduced at this time in case it knocks the freshly emerged creature down. You can usually tell when they are going to moult, as they stop feeding for a couple of days beforehand. It takes about a day for the new skin to harden, then they start eating again, getting bigger until their skin won't stretch anymore and they have to moult again. Most males go through around 6-7 moults while females commonly go through 8. On their last moult they become adult and their wings form. My mantids are at L5 (Level 5) for the green Giant Asian mantis and L6 for the pink Orchid mantis.

Cast skins. Giant Asian Mantis.










Orchid Mantis.










When I first got the Giant Asian mantis, he was quite small...about an inch long at L3...










He's now at L5 and a good 2" or more...










The Orchid mantis was also smaller at L5 when I got her...










She's doubled in size and turned pinker at L6.










They will both now grow a lot more until their next moult in around a months time.


----------



## johnbaz

They're fascinating insects Rog :thumbsup:

I had one some years ago, I saved it in alcohol when she died in autumn, She laid an oothca which I put in a clear plastic box with .5mm holes drilled in and [ut the box on top of a small wicker cabinet that was in the conservatory..

The wife kept putting it inside the the cab and I told her that when it hatches i'll not see them inside the cab but she swore bliond they wouldn't hatch as there was only one and it needed two to breed!

I tried explaining that certain ones are parthenogenetic so don't need the male, Sure enough, I forgot about the ootheca and in the middle of summer when I went in the cab to get some feed out for the house[plants, I remembered the carton, It had around eight babies that had starved to death 

She got a fair old gobful that day! :aggressive:

It was a few days before I got hold some alcoloh and she'd started to turn brown unfortunately!

















I used to love watching her get the unsuspecting crickets!!

John


----------



## Roger the Dodger

johnbaz said:


> They're fascinating insects Rog...
> 
> John


 They surely are, John. What fascinates me is the way they turn their heads to look at you. Mantids have the most mobile heads of any insects...most are fixed.


----------



## BondandBigM

There's probably a thread or posts somewhere that I've done before but I've never mastered the search thing here

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Anyway trainers are out thing recently. I wouldn't say I'm a collector as such when you see some of the proper hardcore boys but I've always had a few pairs. Recently Adidas but Lacoste and Puma as well as some others.



And despite a room full of them I still wear my old original Beckenbauer beaters most days



:biggrin:


----------



## DJJazzyJeff

My lad spends hours on specialist sites, gets added to 'lotteries' just to win the privilege of getting in an online queue for a release of some monstrosity or other that don't look like any trainer I know, and then paying hundreds, just for him to sell them 6 months later for 25-30% more than he paid.

I guess like all things, if you've the patience and knowledge- there's some money to be had.


----------



## BondandBigM

@DJJazzyJeff

Did your lad manage to get anything at the Adidas drop this week, the trainer twitters feeds were alight, with people sitting with multiple devices connected to try and get a hold of them. There were a couple of pairs I liked but personally I couldn't be bothered with all the hassle. There was talk again of some being on eBay even before they were on general sale. Happened to a lad at work, he bought a pair on eBay and when they arrived the time on the receipt was before the shop even opened.

These turned up

I didn't remember ordering them and when I took them out the box they looked a bit small.

:hmmm9uh:

Turns out they were for Big M

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## DJJazzyJeff

BondandBigM said:


> @DJJazzyJeff
> 
> Did your lad manage to get anything at the Adidas drop this week, the trainer twitters feeds were alight, with people sitting with multiple devices connected to try and get a hold of them. There were a couple of pairs I liked but personally I couldn't be bothered with all the hassle. There was talk again of some being on eBay even before they were on general sale. Happened to a lad at work, he bought a pair on eBay and when they arrived the time on the receipt was before the shop even opened.


 No, he's more of a Nike (Jordans) fanboy, when he does get Adidas, it's the Yeezy line he goes for. He didn't mention anything, which is normally a sign he's not got anything. You can't shut him up otherwise!

I'm like you, can't be bothered. I used to queue up for an iPhone on the release day- life's too short for that now.


----------



## BondandBigM

DJJazzyJeff said:


> He didn't mention anything, which is normally a sign he's not got anything. You can't shut him up otherwise!


 :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

I went off Nike, the quality of the newer ones are rubbish, the last pair of Airmax I bought, a hundred and odd quid, fell to bits in short order.

The other thing I don't get is people buying trainers in sizes that don't fit them just to have a pair. Again the lad at work has done this a few times.

:huh:


----------



## Xeno

I still collect Super 8mm movies and projectors, I'm stuck in the past, but you cannot beat the old analogue systems. My hifi is vintage, a bit like me really


----------



## JoT

This arrived today, bespoke lamp made from a Noble firefighting branch from the 1970's. The branch has been polished and repainted and set on a block of pine which has been wire brushed and then burnt with a blow-torch, nice finishing touches include red felt under the base, red twin cord wire. As a bonus it has got the seal of approval from rolexgirl :laugh:

Nice practical addition to my small collection of fire service memorabilia, seen here in its temporary spot (maybe permanent) in my home office


----------



## DJJazzyJeff

JoT said:


> This arrived today, bespoke lamp made from a Noble firefighting branch from the 1970's. The branch has been polished and repainted and set on a block of pine which has been wire brushed and then burnt with a blow-torch, nice finishing touches include red felt under the base, red twin cord wire. As a bonus it has got the seal of approval from rolexgirl :laugh:
> 
> Nice practical addition to my small collection of fire service memorabilia, seen here in its temporary spot (maybe permanent) in my home office


 I really like that, though can't help also seeing a lightsaber. It also reminds me that an advert for firefighter commemorative watches popped up on my insta feed yesterday, were a bit pricey though.


----------



## angus5041

I collect vinyl records for my sins


----------



## Wowbagger

Thread resurrection....

I have too many bicycles.


----------



## Roxyben

Wowbagger said:


> Thread resurrection....
> 
> I have too many bicycles.


 I did, had a major purge last year. Just wasn't riding them. Now I'm content with my single speed and my gravel bike which covers all bases for me!


----------



## Lug

The water of life! - Or rare and hard to find Whisky!

I've got enough of the stuff tucked away to kill me!


----------



## WRENCH

Wowbagger said:


> Thread resurrection....
> 
> I have too many bicycles.


 I had, but I've cleared most of them, keeping 2, and still 1 (Brompton) to go. Fancy one of these,










Last time I looked they were around £1500.


----------



## Paul OHora

Vinyl albums from the 1970's onwards


----------



## PaulBoy

Paul OHora said:


> Vinyl albums from the 1970's onwards


 Hey Paul, fancy meeting you here? - Not a vinyl man myself, but love my music - What sort of bands do you like? - I grew up with Thin Lizzy & Horslips, & still love Prog, from the old Genesis era, up to the more current bands like BBT QI & Haken ... Paul


----------



## Paul OHora

PaulBoy said:


> Hey Paul, fancy meeting you here? - Not a vinyl man myself, but love my music - What sort of bands do you like? - I grew up with Thin Lizzy & Horslips, & still love Prog, from the old Genesis era, up to the more current bands like BBT QI & Haken ... Paul


 Never could get into prog rock mate,more of a Bowie,Stones,Clash man myself,also anything by Nick Cave or Tom Waits or PJ Harvey.I just love the sound of vinyl, listening to music on anything else just doesn't sound that good to me


----------



## WRENCH

A large collection of anything related to garage bands from the late 1950's to current times, memorabilia, vinyl, tapes, family trees etc, etc. YouTube has been a huge help in furthering the search. Peru ?


----------



## Thomas Alan Busson

My new hobby is repairing vintage radios As i now have to many clocks i have repaired over the years and have no more shelf room for them


----------



## Hotbulb

Can't remember if I've shared this before but I am vice chairman of a club and have been collecting and showing old Stationary engines for years , this one weights in at 2 1/4 ton built in 1909 and is rated at 10hp , runs on paraffin and needs a blow lamp to start it , I'm the second owner from new


----------



## kendodsworth

I think I'm just a bit weird! Wouldn't say it's a collection...I impulse buy ha. Aftershaves, knives and alcohol.

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Hastie73

Anything Playstation related. I have over 500 PS4/PS5 games, and lots of memorabilia.

Trainers. Trimmed down to about 60 pairs, half of which have never been, or ever will, be worn.

Hot hatches. I've owned many over the years, but right now own a modded 140i. It is the ultimate hot hatch in my opinion. None of your modern 2 litre 4 pot point and shoot nonsense.


----------



## WRENCH

Hotbulb said:


> Can't remember if I've shared this before but I am vice chairman of a club and have been collecting and showing old Stationary engines for years , this one weights in at 2 1/4 ton built in 1909 and is rated at 10hp , runs on paraffin and needs a blow lamp to start it , I'm the second owner from new


 Safety first. :huh:






I had a lister driving a generator at my old house, but I cheated and rigged up a Honda GX140 as a "Donkey start", especially good for cold winter mornings.


----------



## sylvester45

I love to collect jackets and hoodies because I'm obsessed about it and have a good collection of jackets.


----------



## Roxyben

Besides watches my only other significant collection is music. Vinyl, cd and cassettes. All sorts of stuff really. Mostly metal though. Just like having a large library of music to choose from every day. Couldn't ever get rid of them all, they really are my pride and joy. You see a lot of people offloading their collections at the moment and going completely digital. Just couldn't imagine it.


----------



## WRENCH

I collect words. Slang, Cant, and others used as part of Scottish everyday life, I have a lifelong friend who has also done the same, and I must make a point of comparing my collection with hers. I also record words that have been used worldwide as part of protest, and it is interesting to see how the fluidity of such words have been "[email protected], weaponised, and misused by some unsavoury sections of todays modern society. I have many books worth of writings on the subject, and last year someone gave me a book fished out of a skip that dates back to the early 19th century recording many everyday examples of Scottish and northern English phrases, sayings, and slang. Pure gold.


----------



## JoT

Roxyben said:


> Besides watches my only other significant collection is music. Vinyl, cd and cassettes. All sorts of stuff really. Mostly metal though. Just like having a large library of music to choose from every day. Couldn't ever get rid of them all, they really are my pride and joy. You see a lot of people offloading their collections at the moment and going completely digital. Just couldn't imagine it.


 I have around 500 CDs in the loft which haven't seen the light of day in 12 years. I purchased a Brennan CD ripper / hard drive / player 2 years ago but haven't taken it out of the box yet.

RG listens to music via Spotify and I rarely listen to any music these days, tinitus doesn't help nor does being an urban dweller

:sadwalk:


----------



## Bow

Love food and cooking, this is most of my food books, probably another shelf worth scattered around the house.


----------



## Mr Bowcat

My "main" hobby is target shooting. Not sure if I'd call it a collection as such, but I have a nice selection of firearms ranging from various .22 rimfire rifles & a pistol, up to a 7.62mm sniper rifle which is good for a 1000 or so meters. I'm shortly going to be adding to the collection with a .44 Magnum lever action rifle (think wild west).


----------



## Omegafan123

Whilst I only collect watches these days, I did go through a geeky Warhammer phase a few years back. Painting them can be quite therapeutic but I don't have the time for it now.


----------



## WRENCH

I think my hat collection is now greater than my watch collection. I recently picked up a couple of vintage gems out of a local charity shop. Any pre WW2 and early post WW2 European stuff is always of great interest.


----------



## tbyul

Stamps and old radios


----------



## Biker

tbyul said:


> Stamps


 Me too


----------



## chas g

JoT said:


> This arrived today, bespoke lamp made from a Noble firefighting branch from the 1970's. The branch has been polished and repainted and set on a block of pine which has been wire brushed and then burnt with a blow-torch, nice finishing touches include red felt under the base, red twin cord wire. As a bonus it has got the seal of approval from rolexgirl :laugh:
> 
> Nice practical addition to my small collection of fire service memorabilia, seen here in its temporary spot (maybe permanent) in my home office


 Beautiful lamp :thumbsup:

I found this fire extinguisher in a skip about 20 years ago


----------



## JoT

chas g said:


> Beautiful lamp :thumbsup:
> 
> I found this fire extinguisher in a skip about 20 years ago
> 
> View attachment 50881


 Works great as a lamp!


----------



## BondandBigM

JoT said:


> Works great as a lamp!


 In an emergency it would probably work better as a fire extinguisher



:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## AP3

JoT said:


> Do people who collect watches also collect other things?
> 
> My only other collection is books, maps and memorabilia of South African Witwatersrand gold mining 1886 - 1899! Beat that for obscurity!


 I'm a sucker for anything vintage. Aside from watches, I have a good collection of German wall clocks, I have 2 of the Atmos clocks too. I collect vintage stereo components, ie power amps, preamps, tuners, CD players, phonograph, tubes, shoes, etc. If I can afford it, I'd be collecting vintage cars but I do have model car collection. I started coin and stamp collections but I'm no longer active there.


----------



## rolexgirl

I haven't got a "man collection" but do have lots of books, in my bookcase, in boxes, stacked in the hall, in my painting den, in the loft, in the lounge. I took some to a charity shop a couple of weeks ago, a bit traumatic have to say


----------



## tall_tim

rolexgirl said:


> I haven't got a "man collection" but do have lots of books, in my bookcase, in boxes, stacked in the hall, in my painting den, in the loft, in the lounge. I took some to a charity shop a couple of weeks ago, a bit traumatic have to say


 I sympathise with you. I too also have 00s and 00s of books collected over the last 40 odd years, from uni study books, fiction I was into over the years, lots of natural history etc etc. My partner mentioned last week about taking some to the local charity shop… I quickly changed the subject!


----------



## Biker

I had to get brutal with my books, read it and give it away, I have only hung on to a couple of novels which I will re-read.


----------



## Duncan U.

Biker said:


> I had to get brutal with my books, read it and give it away, I have only hung on to a couple of novels which I will re-read.


 I find it very hard to get rid of books, and we started having trouble. storing them. We now buy them on Kindle. it's not the same as a real book, but no storage problems and they are always available to re-read.


----------



## Bow

Duncan U. said:


> I find it very hard to get rid of books, and we started having trouble. storing them. We now buy them on Kindle. it's not the same as a real book, but no storage problems and they are always available to re-read.


 We both love books and have a room dedicated to them. Like you we buy most of our fiction on the kindle now or borrow from the library. Certain authors we will still buy such as Irvine Welsh for me as their books have become little collections in their own right.


----------



## Ming The Merciless

I used to collect vinyl until I got divorced. My ex-wife was awarded my record collection. I hadn't got the heart to start all over again so I just concentrated on CD's after that.

Regards, Ming.


----------

